#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Любимое - высшие способности

## Legba

> Так из чего же складываются способности? Высшие способности – и это точка зрения не только Дзогчена, но и Тантры и даже уровня Сутры – состоят из пяти качеств, так называемых вангпо нга (dbang po lnga).
> Намкай Норбу Римпоче


Не понял. Выходит, для практики Дзогчена нужны *те же* высшие способности, или качества, что и для практики Сутры. Тогда *относительно чего* они высшие? И почему некоторые, например  ullu, утверждают, что практиковать на уровне Сутры (или Тантры) для них нереально, а вот Дзогчен - пожалуйста....

----------


## AndreiCH

А в Дзогчене делаются визуализации Гневных Божеств?

----------


## Ондрий

а вот куру-хунг сам сказал, что не любит Сутру - боиться, что что-нибудь ему  отрежут  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

---
Сорри, Игорь, не смог пройти мимо! шутка твоя была классная!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Legba

> А в Дзогчене делаются визуализации Гневных Божеств?


Нее... Визуализации - это для лохов. У практиков высших способностей йидамы спонтанно возникают безо всяких усилий. Одна загадка - по моему опыту в массе своей практики ДО по окончании медитативной сессии не помнят, как их йидам выглядит  :Embarrassment:   Шютка. Извините, не сдержался, прошу не бить.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А Вы вообще, извините за резкость, на это напрашиваетесь своим неуёмным хамством...

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Хамства хватает со всех сторон, к сожалению

----------


## Legba

> А Вы вообще, извините за резкость, на это напрашиваетесь своим неуёмным хамством...


Ну, захотите помахаться - милости просим. Только уж Вы к нам, до Вас далече будет. А что, Вас, собственно, так покоробило?

1. Многие, если не большинство, членов ДО считают остальных буддистов - лохами. Сам неоднократно слышал, да и на форуме это заметно. Вы этим, вроде, не грешите. Но это - не показатель.

2. При практике "в стиле ану йоги", действительно, йидамы возникают спонтанно. Вам это, полагаю, известно лучше, чем мне.

3. Про то, что многие "дзогченпа" не помнят своих йидамов - труднооспоримый факт. Проверьте - после ближайшей ганапуджи, просто спросите. Или я могу Вам пару вопросов задать, когда бить меня приедете. Из серии - а какие одежды на Гуру Римпоче, а чем у него шапка украшена? Ну раз так все хорошо с визуализацией - скажите.

4. Как я уже замечал, и цинизм, и хамство достигают цели (и подталкивают к совершению неблагих действий :Smilie: ) только в том случае, если имеют под собой объективную основу.

P.s.
Когда приедете биться - предупредите заранее. Может кто еще решит проявить таким образом свои высшие способности. Хоть не зря люлей получу - дам махасиддхам оторваться.

PP.S. Кстати, а по вопросу-то не желаете выступить. Побить-то меня не фокус, а вот цитату эту Вы сами вывесили.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 1. Многие, если не большинство, членов ДО считают остальных буддистов - лохами. Сам неоднократно слышал, да и на форуме это заметно. Вы этим, вроде, не грешите. Но это - не показатель.
> ...


Рекомендовал бы вам не делать многозначительных обобщений.
Не знаю что вы там слышали, но голова у вас прекрасно работает в плане трактовок.
Толшько это ваши трактовки и ваше же воззрение, проецируемое вами на других.
Хамы и несдержанные есть везде. И ваше впечатление - это только ваше впечатление. 
Вам бы обратить внимание на проявление собственной гордыни, противопоставляющей собственное мнение и и воззрение другим.

Уж извините, что я учу вас.

----------


## Грег

> ...P.s.
> Когда приедете биться - предупредите заранее. Может кто еще решит проявить таким образом свои высшие способности. Хоть не зря люлей получу - дам махасиддхам оторваться.
> ...


Скромности и терпению тоже стоит поучиться...

----------


## Legba

> Вам бы обратить внимание на проявление собственной гордыни, противопоставляющей собственное мнение и и воззрение другим.


 С гордыней у меня и впрямь все хорошо, спасибо что напомнили. Равно как про скромность и терпение. Тем не менее мне кажется, что если бы никто не "противопоставлял собственное мнение и и воззрение другим" человечество бы еще не выбралось из пещер, не говоря уж об отмене крепостного права  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> Не понял. Выходит, для практики Дзогчена нужны *те же* высшие способности, или качества, что и для практики Сутры. Тогда *относительно чего* они высшие? И почему некоторые, например  ullu, утверждают, что практиковать на уровне Сутры (или Тантры) для них нереально, а вот Дзогчен - пожалуйста....


Вы хотели что-то спросить или на кого-то наехать?
Вы задали вопрос или сделали какое-от утверждение?

Вам бы Legba собственной практикой лучше заняться и обсуждать с другими собственную практику, а  не чужую. 
Хотя бы чтобы избавиться от гордыни и самомнения в стиле - "считаю, что больше следую наставлениям Ринпоче, чем сами практики Дзогчена".  (Не бейте за неточность, я не любитель битья морд)

----------


## Legba

Сергей!
Вы хотите ответить или научить меня уму - разуму?  :Smilie: 
Можете - ответьте, нет - не утруждайте пальцы.


И вообще, мне Аня писать в форум не разрешает  :Wink:  
Пока персонально не разрешит - ухожу в "Цептер".

----------


## Грег

> С гордыней у меня и впрямь все хорошо, спасибо что напомнили. Равно как про скромность и терпение. Тем не менее мне кажется, что если бы никто не "противопоставлял собственное мнение и и воззрение другим" человечество бы еще не выбралось из пещер, не говоря уж об отмене крепостного права


Я не помню, что бы в буддизме была такая трактовка.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей!
> Вы хотите ответить или научить меня уму - разуму? 
> Можете - ответьте, нет - не утруждайте пальцы.


А я не знаю что вы спросили.

Пока, всё что я понял - это то, что ваше ЭГО зацепилось за цитату (которая, похоже, надавила на ваше самолюбие), которую вы похоже не дописали

У меня сложилось впечатление, что написанное вами - это некое утверждение. Какое?

----------


## Грег

> ... если бы никто не "противопоставлял собственное мнение и и воззрение другим" человечество бы еще не выбралось из пещер, не говоря уж об отмене крепостного права


Может быть это и к лучшему? Не создавалось бы проблем, которые потом приходится решать...

----------


## Leponex

Школы разные нужны, школы всякие важны. 
Не надыть ругаться тока!
А всем практикам Дзогчен могу порекомендовать нашенский закрытый форум
на www.sangyeling.ru 
Вот там можно со своими от души наговориться. Правда цель форума - не бесцельное времяпровождение, а обмен информацией.
Можно задать вопросы Пубанцу, Берхину. На сайте зарегистрирован и Мохин.
Только для членов ДО.

----------


## Грег

может ещё подскажете как его найти ваш этот закрытый форум на вашем сайте?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Когда приедете биться - предупредите заранее. Может кто еще решит проявить таким образом свои высшие способности. Хоть не зря люлей получу - дам махасиддхам оторваться.
> 
> PP.S. Кстати, а по вопросу-то не желаете выступить. Побить-то меня не фокус, а вот цитату эту Вы сами вывесили.



Разумеется, никого бить не собираюсь - ответил в тон Вам. Выступить не могу, поскольку сейчас могу провисеть в он-лайне минут 10, и есть дела поважнее БФ. Общаться с Вами скучно, поскольку Вы всё равно сведёте всё к произвольной оценке чужой практики.

----------


## Alert

Если по теме, то так и непонятно со способностями, в первом посте с цитатами было перечислено:

1. "желание участвовать, что-то делать"
2."способность, которую мы называем прилежанием"
3. не рассеяность, способность присутствовать, осознавать себя здесь и сейчас
4. "способность, которую мы называем созерцанием"
5. ???

По пятой непонятно, а первые четыре вроде как должны наличествовать у любого ученика первого класса, когда он идет в школу.

----------


## Грег

Для того, чтобы понять, что именно Римпоче подразумевает под высокими способностями, я бы обратил внимание на эти строки в цитате: 



> Говоря об уровне способностей, *я не имею в виду высокий уровень способностей просветлённого существа*. Пробуждённые существа не нуждаются в пути. Если вам нужен путь, это означает, что вам ещё предстоит пробудиться. В этом случае вам нужно посмотреть на себя и выяснить, что вы можете и чего не можете. Ведь обычно говорят, что Дзогчен – это очень высокое, возвышенное учение для людей с высшими способностями. Что же это такое – высшие способности? *Это значит, что вы знаете, в чём заключаются способности.* *Глядя на себя, вы видите, чего вашим способностям недостаёт. Вы знаете, что нужно сделать, чтобы их дополнить. Чтобы обладать высшими способностями, не обязательно с ними родиться.* Да, бывает и такое, но если просто ждать совершенного рождения, это может оказаться не таким лёгким делом. И это не самый осознанный взгляд на вещи.


На мой взгляд, непонимание выделенного мной, даёт повод некоторым форумчанам сомневаться в наличии таких способностей у практиков.
Эти сомневающиеся вкладывают в понятие "высокие способности" нечто другое, свой смысл, свои нереализованные ожидания, вероятно - ожидание того, что с ними нужно родиться. - Как раз то, о чём говорит Ринпоче в данной цитате.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А всем практикам Дзогчен могу порекомендовать нашенский закрытый форум
> на www.sangyeling.ru 
> Вот там можно со своими от души наговориться. Правда цель форума - не бесцельное времяпровождение, а обмен информацией.
> Можно задать вопросы Пубанцу, Берхину. На сайте зарегистрирован и Мохин.
> Только для членов ДО.


Конкретизируйте, пожалуйста: 

1. Вы говорите про "Членов ДО с ОПЛАЧЕННЫМИ ВЗНОСАМИ и имеющими на руках ЧЛЕНСКИЕ БИЛЕТЫ"? 

2. Или речь идет (в ДО очень любят применять этот термин) о т.н. "ваджрных братьях и сестрах", т.е. тех, кто участвовал в ретритах и ПОЛУЧАЛ ПЕРЕДАЧУ от Намкая Норбу, а также практикует то, что он дает?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Под "Членами ДО" здесь подразумевается определение, которое Чогьял Намкай Норбу дал в статье "Подлинные принципы Дзогчен-общины".

----------


## Вао

В соседнем трэде Игорь Берхлин писал.




> Гуру Падмасамбхава - великий учитель дзогчен, но далеко не все, чему он учил, было учением дзогчен, поскольку он прекрасно знал состояние умов своих учеников и учил соответственно.


Читая это я понял истинную причину конфликтов на БФ вокруг Дзогчена.  Просто нарушен принцип передачи. Уважаемый Гуру Падмасамбхава определял способности своих учеников и в соответствии с ними учил. То есть обладающие высшими способностями получали прямой Путь в виде передачи учения Дзогчен. Ну а кто не обладал высшими способностями тех учили постепенному Пути. В современном мире каждый адепт сам определяет свои способности. Человек устроен так, что чем он ограничиней, тем более уверен в своей гениальности и исключительности. И вот возникает такая картина адепт с низкими  способностями, но уверенный в своих гипер способностях появляется на БФе. Дзогчен в силу своих малых способностей он не может адекватно воспринять, а практики постепенного Пути он отвергает как якобы ему уже ненужные.  И вот, когда такие адепты повляется на БФе, то мы получаем такие интересные трэды. Мало кто хочет себя отнести к 90% не понимающих до конца суть Дзогчена.  

Все исследование проведено, диагноз выставлен. Поэтому покидаю Дзогченовский форум. Больше не буду допекать вас своими вопросами и своей иронией.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

*Всем счастливой практики!!!* :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Мало кто хочет себя отнести к 90% не понимающих до конца суть Дзогчена.


Подождите покидать  :Smilie: 
Что вы имеете в виду, когда говорите "до конца"?
Кого можно назвать "понимающий до конца" и кого "не понимающий до конца"?

Спасибо!

----------


## Вао

> Подождите покидать 
> Что вы имеете в виду, когда говорите "до конца"?
> Кого можно назвать "понимающий до конца" и кого "не понимающий до конца"?


Вы правы, нельзя быть на половину беременным. Это нонсенс, но на БФе я должен соблюдать политкорректность и смягчать формулировки. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Цитата:
> 
> Сообщение от Leponex
> А всем практикам Дзогчен могу порекомендовать нашенский закрытый форум
> на www.sangyeling.ru
> Вот там можно со своими от души наговориться. Правда цель форума - не бесцельное времяпровождение, а обмен информацией.
> Можно задать вопросы Пубанцу, Берхину. На сайте зарегистрирован и Мохин.
> Только для членов ДО.



Конкретизируйте, пожалуйста:

1. Вы говорите про "Членов ДО с ОПЛАЧЕННЫМИ ВЗНОСАМИ и имеющими на руках ЧЛЕНСКИЕ БИЛЕТЫ"?

2. Или речь идет (в ДО очень любят применять этот термин) о т.н. "ваджрных братьях и сестрах", т.е. тех, кто участвовал в ретритах и ПОЛУЧАЛ ПЕРЕДАЧУ от Намкая Норбу, а также практикует то, что он дает?





> Под "Членами ДО" здесь подразумевается определение, которое Чогьял Намкай Норбу дал в статье "Подлинные принципы Дзогчен-общины".


Простите, Ваш никнэйм Leponex... или я что-то не понял? 
Или вы работаете на форуме под двумя никами сразу? Лично у вас я НИЧЕГО не спрашивал!

----------


## sidhi

Считающий себя обладающим высшими способностям,так корректней будет.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Легба, вернемся к сути (выступлю в вашем стиле личностных притязаний на правду): как вы сами не раз сообщали, вы не обладаете способностями к практике ануттара-йогатантры, но, тем не менее, заняты этим и не считаете это занятие для себя спорным. Что мешает вам понять в этом смысле многих учеников Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (наск5олько я знаю, они тоже находятся в таком же положении)?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если по теме, то так и непонятно со способностями, в первом посте с цитатами было перечислено:
> 
> 1. "желание участвовать, что-то делать"
> 2."способность, которую мы называем прилежанием"
> 3. не рассеяность, способность присутствовать, осознавать себя здесь и сейчас
> 4. "способность, которую мы называем созерцанием"
> 5. ???
> 
> По пятой непонятно, а первые четыре вроде как должны наличествовать у любого ученика первого класса, когда он идет в школу.


http://www.mestosily.ru/nnr8.rar
>>>
Пять способностей, необходимых для практики Дзогчена

*Заинтересованное участие*

Это значит, что должно быть желание слушать и понимать Учение. Но,
сверх того, здесь имеется в виду активное сотрудничество с Учителем.
Не следует понимать это так, что Учитель объясняет, а со стороны
ученика ничего не требуется.


*Усердие*

Это означает, что заинтересованность должна быть постоянной: не
следует проявлять нерешительность, каждый день меняя свои намерения,
без конца откладывая на потом.


*Присутствие осознанности*

Это означает, что нельзя отвлекаться. Нужно сохранять присутствие в
любой момент. Нет ничего хорошего в том, чтобы знать всю теорию Учения
и, тем не менее, по-прежнему жить, то и дело отвлекаясь.


*Созерцание*

Следует по-настоящему войти в созерцание. Недостаточно лишь знать,
как практиковать, - нужно по-настоящему погрузиться в практику. Это
и значит вступить на путь мудрости.


*Праджня*

Санскритское слово праджня буквально означает "сверхзнание". Отсюда
следует, что необходимо иметь достаточные умственные способности,
чтобы понять то, чему вас учат, и достаточную силу интуиции, чтобы
узреть то, на что вам указывают и что лежит за пределами слов Учения.
Это и есть проникновение в саму мудрость.


Разумеется, праджня не равнозначна интеллектуальному знанию. Как я уже
неоднократно упоминал, мой учитель Чангчуб Дордже никогда не получал
интеллектуального образования, однако его мудрость и те качества,
которые от нее проистекают, были совершенно поразительны. Бывало, он
каждый день сидел во внутреннем дворе у своего дома, принимая людей,
обращавшихся к нему за духовным советом или за лечением. Медицину он
тоже никогда специально не изучал, но знание науки исцеления проявилось
в нем само собой из великой ясности, обретенной с помощью состояния
созерцания, и его слава непревзойденного лекаря была настолько велика,
что лечиться к нему шли со всех сторон. В силе его ясности я имел
возможность убедиться собственными глазами, участвуя в другом деле,
которое было еще одним сверхъестественным проявлением этой ясности.

+++

Сопцтвенно, вопрос о развитии различающей мудрости-Праджни...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Знаю людей, которых вопрос о перечислении пяти способностей поставит в тупик, и, тем не менее, все пять способностей у них присутствуют. Просто они никогда не занимались академическим сведением этого в памяти для сдачи экзамена, к примеру, Пампкину....

----------


## PampKin Head

Да никто никого ни в чем не обвиняет.

А вот про наличие Праджни я бы посомневался, что она присутствует вот так, сама по себе...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Праджня выходит за пределы всего, и потому не обусловлена этим всем. Так ведь?

А теперь возникает странный вопрос - как может накапливаться то, что выходит за пределы всего, то есть не обусловлено возникновением и прерыванием?

----------


## Legba

> Легба, вернемся к сути (выступлю в вашем стиле личностных притязаний на правду): как вы сами не раз сообщали, вы не обладаете способностями к практике ануттара-йогатантры, но, тем не менее, заняты этим и не считаете это занятие для себя спорным. Что мешает вам понять в этом смысле многих учеников Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (наск5олько я знаю, они тоже находятся в таком же положении)?


Привет. Строго говоря, "занятие это" таки *считаю* для себя спорным. Спорность его подчеркивал еще Атиша и мастера Древнего Кадам.  :Wink:  
Тем не менее, вижу существенные отличия в ситуациях.
1. Даже при отсутствии актуальной реализации последовательности керим -дзогрим-махамудра, сила благого отпечатка от получения ванга и соблюдения самай такова, что позволяет практику родиться в следующий раз с условиями для практики данного метода и достичь освобождения в течении 16 жизней. Это, я полагаю, Вы знаете.
2. Я довольно четко понимаю, где я, а где ануттарайогатантра  :Smilie: . Тот факт, что я *присутствовал* на множестве вангов, не заставляет меня мнить себя йогином, вышедшим за ограничения причины и следствия. Также я не тщусь практковать "необычное связывающее поведение", хотя формально - мог бы. :Embarrassment:  
3. Практика керим, даже в самом худшем случае, при отсутствии трех основ пути в достаточной мере, будет функционировать как "шаматха тиртиков", т.е. способность к однонаравленной концентрации развиваться все равно будет. А что, скажите на милость, может развить попытка пребывать в природе своего ума, если он "не узнан"? 
4. "Вторичные" методы ДО требуют тщательного изучения огромных пластов информации. У ННР нет ни времени, ни возможности, при таком количестве учеников, подробно давать наставления по этим практикам. Еще в 1994 году он говорил (цитирую по памяти) - "у меня нет сейчас возможности подробно объяснять вам, что такое Нирманакайя, Самбхогакайя и Дхармакайя. Вам необходимо самим изучить терминологию". Вряд ли кто-то скажет, что практиковать Ану и Маха Йогу легче, чем Керим и Дзогрим Ануттарайогатантры  :Smilie: . Тем не менее, отсутствие подробных комментариев позволяет некоторым думать, что это крайне незатейливые методы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Праджня выходит за пределы всего, и потому не обусловлена этим всем. Так ведь?
> 
> А теперь возникает странный вопрос - как может накапливаться то, что выходит за пределы всего, то есть не обусловлено возникновением и прерыванием?


Парамита - "то, что что переплавляет на другой берег". Скорее всего различающая мудрость накапливается, если понимать Праджню в махаянском стиле и использовать махаянские методы для ее развития.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А что, скажите на милость, может развить попытка пребывать в природе своего ума, если он "не узнан"?


Пётр, не всё так трагично.  :Smilie: 

Полагаю, если благодаря карме или смышлённости, ученик имеет доверие к учителю дзогчен и искренний интерес к учению, то даже, если он не понял с первого раза, то он получает blessing, а затем развивает недостающие способности через семдзины, рушены и янтра-йогу (как альтернатива нёндро). 

Я, как мне кажется, понял почему Римпоче не заставляет делать своих учеников нёндро. Потому, что это противоречило бы принципам передачи учения. Гараб Дордже действительно не говорил "сначала сделай нёндро".  :Smilie: 

Далее. Под воззрением дзогчен (тава), понимается не система взглядов или утверждений, а способ *видения*. Имеется в виду, что дзогченпа должен хорошо осознавать свою ситуацию, и не питать иллюзий на свой счёт. Исходя только из собственной осознанности, ученику предоставляется полное право самому выбирать вторичную практику соответствующую его/её уровню способностей, что предполагает наличие определенного уровня *зрелости* ученика.

Что касается поведения, то нигде не говорится о вседозволенности. Падмасамбхава учил: "Восходя в воззрении, нисходи в поведении". Ученик должен сам ясно понимать, что полезно/вредно в его поведении, чего стоит избегать, а к чему стремиться. Постоянно утверждается необходимость присутствия *осознанности*.

----------


## Legba

Дима, Вашими бы устами да мед пить! :0
Все правильно излагаете...
Кстати, помнится на первом в Москве ритрите по янтре Фабио так рассказал свою историю приобщения к янтра-йоге:
"Я приходил к разным учителям, просил обучить меня ца-лунг. Все говорили - сначала сделай нендро. И только ННР не стал так говорить, а научил."
История допускает различные интерпретации, это на усмотрение читающих.

Кстати, Дима! Не следует забывать, что в Сарма ца-лунг считается частью дзогрима, и практикуют его не то, что сделав нендро, а и с керимом неслабо разобравшись. Потому как "прет" зело  :Smilie: . Так что надо учитывать специфику использования янтры вместо простираний. Без глубокой осознанности, ИМХО, простирания безопасней. Уж как себя можно гробануть просто попыткой сесть в падмасану, так для этого "эффекта" не один бум простираний понадобится.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Кстати, Дима! Не следует забывать, что в Сарма ца-лунг считается частью дзогрима, и практикуют его не то, что сделав нендро, а и с керимом неслабо разобравшись. Потому как "прет" зело . Так что надо учитывать специфику использования янтры вместо простираний. Без глубокой осознанности, ИМХО, простирания безопасней. Уж как себя можно гробануть просто попыткой сесть в падмасану, так для этого "эффекта" не один бум простираний понадобится.


Повторю ещё раз - среди методов Дзогчена нет кьедрима и дзогрима.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Кстати, Дима! Не следует забывать, что в Сарма ца-лунг считается частью дзогрима, и практикуют его не то, что сделав нендро, а и с керимом неслабо разобравшись. Потому как "прет" зело . Так что надо учитывать специфику использования янтры вместо простираний. Без глубокой осознанности, ИМХО, простирания безопасней. Уж как себя можно гробануть просто попыткой сесть в падмасану, так для этого "эффекта" не один бум простираний понадобится.


Пётр, я с Вами согласен. Я бы тоже не рискнул заниматься, например, трекчо и тогьял, не проделав нёндро.  :Smilie:  

Но, так понимаю, что Римпоче передаёт дзогчен так, как он его получил от своего коренного учителя и так, как считает правильным. И если он так делает, значит уверен, что есть ученики, которые смогут это воспринять именно таким образом.  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Вот спасибо Вам, Сергей.
Вот как Вы нам помогли...
Ну, я уж не буду говорить, что Джигме Лингпа определял Ати Йогу как единство керима и дзогрима. Это ладно.
Но там же в цитате написано *Сарма*. 
Дима, сколь мне известно, практик Сарма - Карма Кагью.

----------


## Грег

> Вот спасибо Вам, Сергей.
> Вот как Вы нам помогли...
> Ну, я уж не буду говорить, что Джигме Лингпа определял Ати Йогу как единство керима и дзогрима. Это ладно.
> Но там же в цитате написано *Сарма*. 
> Дима, сколь мне известно, практик Сарма - Карма Кагью.


Дык... всё правильно Махамудра и Ати-йога - это единство керима и дзогрима.
Вы путаете методику со смыслом практики.
Смысл у Махамудры и Дзогчена один, а практика и методология разные.
В Махамудре происходит объединение керима и дзогрима.
В Дзогчене же нет вообще никакого разделения на керим и дзогрим.
И таких понятий нет вообще.
Читайте учителей и коренные тантры Дзогчена/Ати-йоги.

Простите за замечание, но у вас в голове всё перепутано и отождествлено...

----------


## Legba

Дааа. У меня, натурально, все перепутано. Ну хорошо, объяснитесь.

Вот два Ваших утверждения:




> Ати-йога - это единство керима и дзогрима.





> В Дзогчене же нет вообще никакого разделения на керим и дзогрим.
> И таких понятий нет вообще.


Или наука ушла вперед, и Дзогчен это *НЕ* Ати Йога?

----------


## Грег

> Дааа. У меня, натурально, все перепутано. Ну хорошо, объяснитесь.
> 
> Вот два Ваших утверждения:
> 
> Или наука ушла вперед, и Дзогчен это *НЕ* Ати Йога?


А что тут странного?
Только то, что вам это не понятно?

Давайте разбираться.

ИМХО, опять же - 

Когда говорят единство, это не всегда значит, что для этого нужнно соединить некие 2 вещи. Это может УЖЕ значить единство, изначальное, в котором никогда не было никакого разделения.

Если не верите мне  :Big Grin:  , то может поверите ННР? Или тоже не поверите?  :Smilie:  

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче 
ДЗОГЧЕН - СОСТОЯНИЕ САМОСОВЕРШЕНСТВА

http://www.dao-nagual.net/bon_3.html




> В практике Тантры есть две стадии: стадия развития (кьедрим) и стадия завершения (дзогрим). Первая стадия заключается в постепенной визуализации ман-далы, начиная с семенного слога главного божества и слогов четырех элементов. Когда воображаемое сотворение мандалы завершено, читают мантру, продолжая представлять себя преображенным в центральное божество. На этой стадии используют главным образом способность ума к воображению, стараясь развить до максимума умение представлять зрительные образы. Вторая стадия, стадия завершения, нацелена на визуализацию внутренней мандалы, состоящей из чакр и пади22, и слогов мантры, безостановочно вращающихся (вокруг центрального семенного слога). В конце занятия практикой внешняя и внутренняя мандалы воссоединяются в измерении тела, речи и ума практикующего. Конечный результат этой практики заключается в том, что чистое видение проявляется независимо от визуализации, становясь частью естественной ясности человека. Так обретают целостное состояние воссоединения чистого видения с нечистым видением — Махамудру, то есть великий символ, в котором нераздельно слиты сансара и нирвана.
> 
> Этот метод практики, основанный на постепенном преображении, есть в традиции Маха-йоги школы ньингмапа и в традиции Ануттара-тантры23 всех других школ. Но существуют также тантрийские методы, опирающиеся на мгновенную, непостепенную визуализацию, и их можно найти только в традиции Ану-йоги. Принцип этого метода Ану-йоги состоит в том, что поскольку в изначальном состоянии каждого человека мандала и божество изначально самосовершенны, то сложная постепенная визуализация не нужна. Следовательно, в этом методе требуется лишь одно — непосредственное присутствие измерения мандалы, проявленное в одно мгновение. Кроме того, в плане визуализации такая практика основывается на стадии завершения. В Ану-йоге состояние полного воссоединения, достигнутое благодаря успешной практике, называется не Маха-мудра, а Дзогчеп. Отсюда видно, что принцип самосовершенства, являющийся основой этого метода, — тот же самый, что и в учении Дзогчен, хотя путь у них и различен.
> ...
> 
> ...
> Таковы в общих чертах особенности путей Сутры и Тантры. Но, в отличие от них, *в Дзогчене сразу учат методу самоосвобождения* — методу, в котором нечего освобождать или преображать. Однако, если у человека нет достаточных способностей, самоосвобождение не принесет конкретных результатов. Поэтому в учении Дзогчен дают совет: пока вы по-настоящему не узнаете состояние самоосвобождения, нужно научиться применять какой-либо метод, наиболее подходящий к обстоятельствам и наиболее соответствующий собственному уровню способностей. Практик должен это осознавать.

----------


## Legba

Спасибо за прекрасное разъяснение, Сергей. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> "Кроме того, в плане визуализации такая практика основывается на стадии завершения." ННР





> "В Дзогчене же нет вообще никакого разделения на керим и дзогрим.
> И таких понятий нет вообще." Сергей Ракитин


Приятно читать, когда ННР оперирует понятиями, которых "нет в Дзогчене".

Сергей, ну сколько можно, чесслово....

----------


## Грег

> Спасибо за прекрасное разъяснение, Сергей.


Ну я рад, что хоть что-то из моих слов смогло вам помочь.
Если это действительно так...

----------


## Грег

> Приятно читать, когда ННР оперирует понятиями, которых "нет в Дзогчене".
> 
> Сергей, ну сколько можно, чесслово....


Legba, ну когда вы научитесь читать о том, что говорится, а не то, что видно вам.

Ринпоче в том месте говорит о ТАНТРЕ и о АНУ-ЙОГЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Дзогчен - это АТИ-ЙОГА!!!!!!!!!!!!

не АНУ!!!, а АТИ!!!

О Дзогчене написано внизу цитаты!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Legba

Спасибо за наглядную графическую демонстрацию парамиты терпения.
Думаю, всем будет интересно посмотреть.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Если мы говорим о махамудре, то да - действительно есть постепенный метод, который начинается с нёндро, затем даруется посвящение (абхишека), потом идёт практика объединения кьерим и дзогрим. Плод реализуют постепенно посредством четырех йог: йога сосредоточения, йога неразличения, йога одного вкуса, йога не-медитации (не-деяния). Такпо Таши Намгьял в своей книге «Лучи света Махамудры» описывает каждую стадию очень подробно.

Ради справедливости замечу, что есть *непостепенная махамудра*, которой обучал Тилопа Наропу. Наропа, как известно не делал нёндро и достиг реализации мгновенно без кьерима, дзогрима, медитации и визуализации. Как видите, никакой ану-йоги.

В песне Махамудры Тилопы говорится о том, чтобы реализовать махамудру, нужно просто расслабиться и пребывать в естественном состоянии [налма] без усилий, рассудочной деятельности, принятия и отказа, надежд чего-то достичь и страха не достичь. (Приводится с сокращениями).

Песнь Тилопы.

Махамудра вне всех слов
И символов, но тебе, Наропа,
Искреннему и преданному, передам её.

Пустота не имеет опоры,
Махамудра покоится на пустотности.
*Не совершая никаких усилий,
Оставаясь раскованным и естественным,* 
Можно разорвать оковы
И так достичь Освобождения.

Как только наступает видение подлинной природы ума,
Двойственное восприятие прекращается.
В Пространстве возникают формы и цвета,
Но ни черным, ни белым оно не окрашено.
Из изначальной природы ума появляются все вещи, но ум
Не запятнан ни добродетелями, ни пороками.

Хотя для объяснения Пустоты используются слова,
Пустота, как таковая, не может быть выражена.
Хотя мы говорим "ум — это Ясный Свет",
Он вне всяких символов и слов.
Хотя по сути своей ум пустотен,
Он охватывает и содержит в себе все.

*Махамудра подобна уму, ни за что не цепляющемуся.
Выполняя эту практику, со временем достигнешь состояния Будды.*

Практика Мантры и Парамиты,
Объяснения Сутр и Предписаний,
Учения различных школ и писаний
Не приведут к постижению Изначальной Истины.

Выйти за рамки двойственности —
Вот Царственный Путь;
Преодолеть рассеянность —
Вот Высшая Практика;
*Путь Не-деяния —
Вот Путь всех Будд;*
Тот, кто следует по этому Пути,
Достигает состояния Будды.

*Если без всякого усилия сможешь
Пребывать в "естественном состоянии",
Вскоре придешь к Махамудре
И достигнешь Не-достижимого.*

Ни отдавай, ни удерживай —
Но оставайся естественным,
Ибо Махамудра за пределами
Любого приятия и неприятия.

----------


## PampKin Head

А как же с Кхорло Демчогом, которого Марпа получил у Наропы?
+ 6 Йог Наропы (которые он практиковал по году)...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Наропа, как известно не делал нёндро и достиг реализации мгновенно без кьерима, дзогрима, медитации и визуализации.


Формально, да  :Smilie: .
Но если обратить внимание на то, что ему пришлось натерпеться от Тилопы, то это нёндро хоть куда  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А как же с Кхорло Демчогом, которого Марпа получил у Наропы? + 6 Йог Наропы (которые он практиковал по году)...


Из рассказа Кхенпо Чодраг Ринпоче следует, что Наропа имел абхишеку Чакрасамвары ещё до встречи с Тилопой, а окончательную реализацию он обрёл в результате 12 малых и 12 больших испытаний, а не в результате медитации на Чакрасамвару как таковой.  :Smilie: 

"Наропа ушёл из университета Наланда искать Тилопу. Он получил пророчество, что должен медитировать на Чакрасамвару и завершить эту медитацию. Тогда он получит указание на то, где найти Тилопу.
Он отправился на кладбище в южной Индии, где шесть месяцев медитировал на Чакрасамвару. В конце он получил пророчество от дакинь, сказавших ему, что, чтобы найти Тилопу, он должен пойти на восток. Преодолевая многие трудности, он направился на восток, но не находил Тилопу..."

Подробнее: http://www.karmapa.ru/history/naropa_1.htm

----------


## Legba

> Наропа, как известно не делал нёндро и достиг реализации мгновенно без кьерима, дзогрима, медитации и визуализации. Как видите, никакой ану-йоги.


Справедливости ради хочу заметить, что этого мы доподлинно не знаем.  В тот момент когда дакиня отправила Тилопу искать Наропу, он читал (тут есть разные версии) *тантрический* текст. То есть, на тот момент уже имел соотвествующие полномочия и т.п. Нендро в современном понимании еще не существовало, но, даже забывая об издевательствах со стороны Тилопы, уж наверно чтобы стать пандитом не только книжки читали  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Легба писал:



> А что, скажите на милость, может развить попытка пребывать в природе своего ума, если он "не узнан"?


Развивают не попытки пребывать в природе ума, если она не узнана, а совершенно конкретные упражнения по узнаванию этой природы. Кстати, одно из них вы делаете ежедневно - во время чтения мантры "свабхава". В Дзогчен это называется семдзин "шуньята бодхисаттв". Ну, это так - для общего понимання.




> У ННР нет ни времени, ни возможности, при таком количестве учеников, подробно давать наставления по этим практикам. Еще в 1994 году он говорил (цитирую по памяти) - "у меня нет сейчас возможности подробно объяснять вам, что такое Нирманакайя, Самбхогакайя и Дхармакайя. Вам необходимо самим изучить терминологию".


Это не всегда так, как в 1994 году. Я обучался на трех ретритах, и могу с уверенностью сказать, что объяснения достаточны (само собой - для меня, но ведь мне и практиковать, а не Васе Пупкину, правада?). Второе - самостоятельное изучение терминологии - это не просто чтение и умствование без пути, если ты находишься в передаче, поддержива6ешь связь с Учителем посредством гуру-йоги и действий в общине, твое чтение-изучение имеет совершенно иной характер, нежели чтение беспутного "самостийца", это факт, пережитый опытно.




> отсутствие подробных комментариев позволяет некоторым думать, что это крайне незатейливые методы.


Дураков без счета, и некогда оглядываться на них - таковы условия времени, это надо учитывать. Не надо их представлять как невинных овечек, коих надо защищать от слишком открытых методов. Сейчас время самостоятельных людей, какими и хотел видеть своих учеников Будда Шакьямуни, насколько я помню. С таким же успехом они плодятся и в гелугпинских монастырях (знаю, общался со студентами Гоман-дацана, иногда просто непробиваемая тупость, да еще и возведенная в степень воинствующей мудрости).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Легба писал:



> Кстати, Дима! Не следует забывать, что в Сарма ца-лунг считается частью дзогрима, и практикуют его не то, что сделав нендро, а и с керимом неслабо разобравшись. Потому как "прет" зело . Так что надо учитывать специфику использования янтры вместо простираний. Без глубокой осознанности, ИМХО, простирания безопасней. Уж как себя можно гробануть просто попыткой сесть в падмасану, так для этого "эффекта" не один бум простираний понадобится.


Легба, вами по-прежнему владеет забота о тех, кого "поломают" вдруххх слишком крутые упражнения. Вам, я вижу, это же не грозит, вы же разобрались? Почему другим отказано? А всех не прикроешь широкой спиной. Еще раз напомню слова Будды из "Ваджрачххедика-праджняпарамита-сутры" о том, что многих и многих монахов ужасает учение о пустоте. Но ведь Будда не стал от этого менее доступен для обучающихся и более скрытен в своем втором повороте колеса Учения! И никто не обвинял Будду (окромя брахманов) в "разрушении основ" и прочих неблаговидностях...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Dima Sab.
> Наропа, как известно не делал нёндро и достиг реализации мгновенно без кьерима, дзогрима, медитации и визуализации. Как видите, никакой ану-йоги. 
> 
> 
> Справедливости ради хочу заметить, что этого мы доподлинно не знаем.


Также ради справедливости замечу, что вы вообще многого чего доподлинно не знаете, однако это не отсанавливает вас в дискуссии о Дзогчене. До сих вы не проявили практического смысла - зачем вы обсуждаете то, чем не занимаетесь? Тока не переводите эти выражения в плоскость "танков под Кандагаром", потому что практика - это основа, у вас ее нет, что вы хотите понять без основы, при этом не будучи *заинтересованным* в ней (у вас не хватает как минимум  одной из пяти способностей для практики Дзогчен)? Или у вас есть ощущение, что можно устроить чойра в виртуале? Но это делается в случае проповеди какого-либо учения, тогда вы можете оспаривать и, мэй би, победить. Но здесь нет Учителей, проповедующих Учение Дзогчен, меж тем, вы упорно пытаетесь дискуссионировать, как будто они здесь есть. Ну чё тут непонятного, а?! У вас наверняка (если ваше желание что-либо понять действительно велико и искренне) найдется возможность задать свои вопросы ННР. Камон, плз!

----------


## Legba

> Легба, вами по-прежнему владеет забота о тех, кого "поломают" вдруххх слишком крутые упражнения. Вам, я вижу, это же не грозит, вы же разобрались? Почему другим отказано? А всех не прикроешь широкой спиной.


Привет.
Да, не прикроешь, спору нет. А хотелось бы. Я знал многих из тех, кого "поломало", часто с летальным исходом. Некоторые утверждают, что это личная дурь виновата, не более. Но  действительно сумасшедших среди них почти и не было. Были умные люди, страстно желающие "взять барьер", не жалеющие в этом в первую очередь себя....
Поймите Дорже, учась в "богемном" МАрхИ, я видел и начало "психоделической революции", и то, как наиболее талантливые, а потому ранимые коллеги начали умирать, один за другим. И когда процесс с завидной схожестью стал повторяться через несколько лет уже в совсем другой среде, экстраполяция не составила сложности. 
Мне кажется, у меня есть перспектива, позволяющая видеть тенденцию. Возможно, мне только кажется. Но попробуйте оперировать *фактами*, а не соображениями и ощущениями. 
Очевидно, что истинная Дхарма - предмет для эго болезненный, и не согласующийся с мирским подходом (ср. Атиша). Разве не вызывает в этой связи удивления факт массового интереса к Дхарме? Может быть, одним из критериев следует счесть малочисленность последователей? Я не знаю, это так, к слову.
Я никому ни в чем не отказываю, более того, веду себя так, что масса людей меня здесь считает "хамом", "лишенным логики", "одержимым комплексом преподавателя" и т.п. Вы полагаете, мне  сложно писать вещи, от которых все будут в восторге, из серии "мир, дружба, фестиваль"? И всем будет хорошо и покойно, и все меня будут любить. Думаете это не приятно, когда тебя все любят? :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> И всем будет хорошо и покойно, и все меня будут любить. Думаете это не приятно, когда тебя все любят?


Пётр, мы Вас любим!  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Думаете это не приятно, когда тебя все любят?


Конечно, приятно!
Ещё один "+" для поддержки ЭГО.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Legba

> Конечно, приятно!
> Ещё один "+" для поддержки ЭГО.


Ага! Тогда можем ли мы сделать вывод, что когда нам говорят нечто неприятное, это-то и есть самое для нас полезное (в смысле разрушения ЭГО)?

----------


## Грег

> Ага! Тогда можем ли мы сделать вывод, что когда нам говорят нечто неприятное, это-то и есть самое для нас полезное (в смысле разрушения ЭГО)?


Можем!

----------


## PampKin Head

Всем спасибо. Признаюсь, что в результате тредов внутренне примирился с определенными тенденциями своего ума.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Я знал многих из тех, кого "поломало", часто с летальным исходом. Некоторые утверждают, что это личная дурь виновата, не более. Но действительно сумасшедших среди них почти и не было. Были умные люди, страстно желающие "взять барьер", не жалеющие в этом в первую очередь себя....


Петр, а давайте поименно о "жертвах". Может все-таки надо задуматься о том, *что* именно они практиковали и как. Они практиковали действительно в соответствии с наставлениями Чогьяла Намкай Норбу или в соответствии со своими личными представлениями или под "чутким руководством" тех, кто "был в Бурятии и поэтому знает, как практиковать дзогчен"? Они практиковали осознанность, как это всем рекомендует Ринпоче, или они пили водку без меры, а потом их тянуло на подвиги, в результате которых они и погибали? Они уважали охранителей или они курили коноплю и вступали в конфликты со своими ваджрными братьями и сестрами? Они уважали передачу или начинали гуровать и давать "прямые введения" преимущественно в верхние дыхательные и нижние пихательные? Те "павшие на фронтах Дхармы", о которых известно мне, отличались именно такими подходами к своей "упорной и беспощадной практике".

Последний известный мне случай схождения с ума члена ДО и выпрыгивания из окна был в 2003 году. Но этот человек упорно делал практики тем способом, которым их делать было нельзя. Ему многократно об этом говорили, но он не желал никого слушать и продолжал упорствовать, что и привело к печальному результату. За много лет один из нескольких тысяч. Сравните с мировой и российской статистикой сумасшествий и самоубийств. Так что, если предлагаете оперировать фактами, то давайте имена и даты. Тогда тот факт, что "пострадавшие от дзогчен" были Вашими друзьями, перестанет вносить аберрации в статистику.




> Разве не вызыает в этой связи удивления факт массового интереса к Дхарме?


Где это Вы увидали массовый интерес? 2000 человек с территории, на которой проживает 200 миллионов? Это 1 из ста тысяч. В истории передачи можно прочитать, что у древних учителей дзогчен в Индии, включая Гуру Гараб Дорже, были сотни и тысячи учеников. Это значительно более высокий процентный показатель интереса к "тайным учениям", чем сейчас, в эпоху путешествий и интернета.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Legba

Игорь, я не претендовал на ценность или объективность информации, а по просьбе (как мне показалось) Дорже проинформировал о своем видении ситуации. Поименность - считаю в высшей мере нетактичной, и призыв к ней - мне совершенно не ясен. Можем в привате, если угодно. Я никогда, заметьте, не заявлял, что ННР передает "что-то не то". И, поскольку знаком с членами не только российской ДО, считаю местный опыт - уникальным.
По поводу того, что и как практиковали - мы уже пытались беседовать, но от конкретики Вы уходите (если нет - ответьте на вопросы из треда про Ватмана и Кульмана). И да, не так уж много народу *фатально* рассталось с крышей. Вот только одно.... Я не слышал о подобных демаршах скажем в гелугпинской среде. Ну вот почему-то там не начинают пить водку без меры и т.д. Наверное, скрываются, плохиши. :Smilie:   Выражение "пострадавший от дзогчена" мне и в страшном сне не приснится. Безусловно, все беды - это продукт ложных интерпретаций учения ННР. Но решитесь ли Вы, положа руку на сердце, сказать: "Большинство членов ДО - это благие друзья, помогающие Вам на пути к реализации".  Скажите так - и я не буду больше сотрясать воздух. Собственно говоря, я уже и так не хочу его сотрясать. Вы убедительно ( :Smilie: ) доказали, что Дзогчен - не Дхарма Будды. Ну и прекрасно. Как говорится, "оставьте мертвым хоронить их мертвецов". В конце концов, есть же "Дианетика" и "Богородичный центр". :Embarrassment:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вы убедительно () доказали, что Дзогчен - не Дхарма Будды. Ну и прекрасно. Как говорится, "оставьте мертвым хоронить их мертвецов". В конце концов, есть же "Дианетика" и "Богородичный центр".


Опять то же самое...  :Smilie:  
Legba, ну почему у вас только - "либо ТАК, либо ТАК"?
Что за двойственность?
Нужели не может быть - "и ТАК, и ТАК"?
Никто ведь не говорил, что Дзогчен -  это не Дхарма Будды!
Говорили, что Дзогчен - не ограничивается рамками Буддизма.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вы убедительно доказали, что Дзогчен - не Дхарма Будды. Ну и прекрасно.


Пётр, я бы всё-таки не стал так утверждать. Хотя дзогчен формально как бы не является дхармой Будды Шакьямуни, но ни в коей мере не противоречит буддийской дхарме, ибо соблюден принцип четырёх печатей учения Татхагат. 

"Может показаться, что Учение Гараба Дордже выходит за пределы закона кармы, причины и следствия, тем самым как бы противореча учению Будды Шакьямуни. Чтобы понять это мы должны обратиться к "Сердечной Сутре" (Праджняпарамитахридайя-сутра) - краткому изложению сути всех больших сутр Праджняпарамиты. 

Когда Гарабу Дордже исполнилось семь лет, все ученые пандиты этого царства собрались на диспут, и Гараб Дордже победил их в полемике, проявив гораздо более глубокое понимание, чем любой из них. И далеко окрест быстро распространилась весть о том, что какой-то мальчик из страны Урген, дает Учение, выходящее за пределы закона причины и следствия.

Достигнув Индии, эта весть очень взволновала тамошних буддийских пандитов, и было решено, что самый ученый из них, чье имя было Манджушримитра, весьма искусный в логике и полемике, должен разгромить в диспуте этого юного выскочку. Но по прибытии Манджушримитра обнаружил, что мальчик действительно является великим Учителем, и в его Учении невозможно найти ошибку. Ему стало ясно, что мудрость этого ребенка далеко превосходит его собственное интеллектуальное понимание. Он глубоко раскаялся и признался Гарабу Дордже в своем дурном намерении: встретиться с ним с единственной целью победить в диспуте. 

Гараб Дордже попросил Манджушримитру, величайшего буддийского ученого того времени, написать текст, излагающий доводы Учения, при помощи которых Гараб Дордже его победил. Это произведение, написанное Манджушримитрой, существует и поныне (Чангчубсэм Гомпа, или "Созерцание Бодхичитты". Перевод на английский язык, выполненный автором и Кеннардом Липманом, издан под названием "Primordial Experience".)"

ННР "Кристалл и Путь Света".

----------


## Legba

> Пётр, я бы всё-таки не стал так утверждать.


*Я* этого не утверждаю.
Но вот что мы читаем в соседнем треде:




> Игорь Берхин: Вот, как в дзогчен объясняется, почему буддисты не верят в учение дзогчен


 и тому подобное, думаю цитировать нет смысла.
Игорь более авторитетная фигура в ДО, чем я или Вы.
Соответственно, стоит прислушаться к его мнению - в рамках ДО оно, однозначно, решающее. Любые отличающиеся интерпретации слов ННР или коренных текстов - очевидная ересь (в переводе с греческого "свободный выбор" :Wink:  ).

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Любые отличающиеся интерпретации слов ННР или коренных текстов - очевидная ересь.


Не стоит делать таких выводов на основании собственного видения.

----------


## Legba

Друзья, у меня к Вам большая просьба!
Давайте на сообщение будет реагировать тот, кому оно адресовано.
И желательно сообщайте какую-то новую информацию, не относящуюся к моим умственным способностям. Специально для Сергея сообщаю: да, я дебил (или другое, что Вам нравится). Вы уже привлекали мое внимание к этому факту, а остальные видят это и без Вас.

----------


## Грег

> Друзья, у меня к Вам большая просьба!
> Давайте на сообщение будет реагировать тот, кому оно адресовано.
> И желательно сообщайте какую-то новую информацию, не относящуюся к моим умственным способностям. Специально для Сергея сообщаю: да, я дебил (или другое, что Вам нравится). Вы уже привлекали мое внимание к этому факту, а остальные видят это и без Вас.


Приношу, в очередной раз, свои извинения за то, что влез в общую беседу...
Зачастую, новая информация - это переосмысленная невернопонятая старая, в данном случае.

PS. Ни одним из ваших эпитетов я вас не награждал...
Извините...

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Поименность - считаю в высшей мере нетактичной, и призыв к ней - мне совершенно не ясен. Можем в привате, если угодно.


А я и не требовал публичности. Я прежде всего предлагаю Вам лично отвлечься от эмоциональной вовлеченности в ситуацию и проанализировать, что же именно привело разных Ваших (и зачастую наших общих) знакомых к печальному финалу, и насколько важным в этом был фактор их следования учению дзогчен.




> Я никогда, заметьте, не заявлял, что ННР передает "что-то не то". И, поскольку знаком с членами не только российской ДО, считаю местный опыт - уникальным.


Именно уникальным. И отдельный вопрос, в чем уникальность. Распространение учения Чогьяла Намкай Норбу в СНГ началось с тяжелейшего нарушения самаи теми людьми, которые называли себя его учениками. Эти же люди были первыми "авторитетами" в дзогчен в условиях отсутствия книг, записей ретритов и т.д. К ним обращались за разъяснениями те, кто хотел практиковать. Неудивительно, что такая практика приводила к плачевным результатам.




> По поводу того, что и как практиковали - мы уже пытались беседовать, но от конкретики Вы уходите (если нет - ответьте на вопросы из треда про Ватмана и Кульмана).


Та дискуссия шла в мое отсутствие, и помнится, Вы сами закрыли эту тему после первого же моего ответа в ней.




> И да, не так уж много народу *фатально* рассталось с крышей. Вот только одно.... Я не слышал о подобных демаршах скажем в гелугпинской среде. Ну вот почему-то там не начинают пить водку без меры и т.д.


Зря Вы гелугпу привели в сравнение. Я еще не видел людей, которых споили в Дзогчен-Общине. Алкоголиками и наркоманами в нее иногда приходят, но я видел многих членов ДО, бросивших бухать, курить и употреблять наркотики благодаря своей практике. И знаю людей, которые начали все эти "прелести" именно в рамках некой гелугпинской линии, где это преподносится как часть учения. Естественно, я не имею в виду тибетских учителей. Занятное совпадение: некоторые из этих же "гелугпинцев" были среди вышеупомянутых "авторитетов" в дзогчен.




> Но решитесь ли Вы, положа руку на сердце, сказать: "Большинство членов ДО - это благие друзья, помогающие Вам на пути к реализации".


Моему пониманию и моей практике безусловно нанесло определенный вред общение с некоторыми персонажами, о которых речь шла выше, так что знаю я это все непонаслышке. Но это были исключительные единичные случаи нарушителей самаи. В остальном мои ваджрные братья и сестры - это великая драгоценность, благодаря которой развивается моя практика, проясняется мое понимание и очищается мое поведение.




> Вы убедительно () доказали, что Дзогчен - не Дхарма Будды.


Пока наше восприятие омрачено эмоциями принятия и отвержения, наше видение всегда будет оставаться искаженным.

----------


## Legba

Игорь, спасибо за достойный ответ.
Очень приятно, что Вы признаете некоторые очевидные вещи. 
Надеюсь, что молодое поколение дзогченпа обратит внимание на Ваше сообщение. Собственно говоря, беседа наша о том, "стакан наполовину пустой, или наполовину полный". Я склонен считать определенные явления частью системы - Вы досадным исключением. Объективности тут ждать сложно, не с ГАИшной же "трубочкой" на ганапудже стоять, дабы проверить уровень осознавания  :Smilie: . Я, пока что, останусь при своем мнении. Возможно, лет через 5 первоначальные "волны" утихнут, т.к. на мой взгляд, они по сию пору на лицо. Или все вообще коллапсирует, так ведь тоже бывает...

Единственно, ради справедливости не стоит именовать упомянутых Вами персонажей "гелугпинцами", даже в кавычках. Даже если Вы *очень* плохо относитесь к Гелуг, данные ребята не отвечают ну ни каким "формальным признакам", кроме, разве что совпадения некоторых Йидамов (но не способа практики соответствующих садхан).

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Друзья, у меня к Вам большая просьба!
> Давайте на сообщение будет реагировать тот, кому оно адресовано.



Информация для Легба и всех присутствующих:
Форум является открытым для всех участников, имеющих соответствующий доступ. Каждый из этих участников имеет право высказать комментарий и собственные мысли в рамках правил и темы треда.
Если вы хотите общаться с кем то изолированно, используйте персональные сообщения, мэйл, icq и тп. Указания кому и как писать на форуме могут раздавать только модераторы, руководствуясь правилами форума.
Спасибо за быстрое понимание.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Легба писал:



> И да, не так уж много народу фатально рассталось с крышей. Вот только одно.... Я не слышал о подобных демаршах скажем в гелугпинской среде. Ну вот почему-то там не начинают пить водку без меры и т.д. Наверное, скрываются, плохиши.


Легба, все понял хорошо, но... В гелуг приходилось едва не рожи бить пьяным ламам, оборзевшим без меры, а уж сколько водки там пьют, так это уму не растяжимо! В странах, где Дхарма (и гелуг) традиционна, водку пьют более, чем где-либо. Возле Иволгинского дацана стоит деревня Сталино, в которой рождаются уроды и дегенераты, а начиналось все с того, что у лам скапливалось слишком много сержимной водки. А сколько русских вылетело из дацана из-за водки- ваще не перечесть. Так что не говорите мнне добропорядочность в гелуг - все относительно, так же, как и в любой другой школе, с которыми тоже имею общение. Тока не говорите, что бурятские дацаны - это не "та" гелуг. Имеет место всё. Дело не в школе гелуг и не в Дзогчен-общине. 

Кстати, все мои первые (и с тех пор постоянные) друзья в Дхарме и ваджрные братья - изначально из гелуг, но ни у кого из них нет сейчас никаких проблем с алкоголем, и при этом все они сейчас практикуют Дзогчен (впрочем, многие при этом не оставлют прежних практик).

То есть всем этим я хотел сказать, что проблемы людей не обусловлены рамками и спецификой той или иной школы или метода, а их собственными клешами и неведением, этого вполне хватает, чтобы сансара проявлялась.

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Грег

Вот, нашёл:


ЧОГЬЯЛ НАМХАЙ НОРБУ РИНПОЧЕ
УЧЕНИЕ СЕМДЭ



> ...
> Прежде всего, мы должны исследовать, какие у людей способности. В учении, особенно в учении Дзогчен, знание учения зависит от способностей человека. Есть высокие, средние и малые способности, и каждый из этих трех уровней, в свою очередь, подразделяется на высокий, средний и малый. Так что в целом насчитывается девять уровней.
> 
> 
> Высокие способности
> 
> Высший уровень высоких способностей называется чиг чарва (cig charva). Таким людям не требуется изучать все постепенно — как только мастер передает им знание, они сразу же пробуждаются. Как только им передали принцип созерцания, мудрость проявляется. Конечно, люди с такими способностями прошли подготовку в прошлых жизнях. У кого не было никакой подготовки, тот не может обладать такими способностями. В Тибете есть много перевоплотившихся, реинкранаций. Некоторые таковые только по названию, но иногда встречаются интересные перевоплощения, которые обретают знание без упорного изучения, необходимого обычным людям. Некоторые реинкранации [перевоплотившиеся люди высокого уровня знания] в свои 15-16 лет имеют более обширные и глубокие знания, чем обычные люди, изучавшие до тридцати лет. Это означает, что у них уже была подготовка и что единственное, что им нужно — пробудить его [знание].
> 
> Таким образом, если мы прошли подготовку в прошлой жизни, то при соответствующих вторичных причинах мы пробудимся и в первую очередь - если у нас были переживания знания.
> ...


Кажись, когда "сомневающиеся" говорят о высших способностях, то имеют в виду только "чиг чарва", которых мало.
Отсюда и недоверие к пытающимся практиковать...

----------


## AndreiCH

> Легба писал:
> 
> 
> Легба, все понял хорошо, но... В гелуг приходилось едва не рожи бить пьяным ламам, оборзевшим без меры, а уж сколько водки там пьют, так это уму не растяжимо! В странах, где Дхарма (и гелуг) традиционна, водку пьют более, чем где-либо. Возле Иволгинского дацана стоит деревня Сталино, в которой рождаются уроды и дегенераты, а начиналось все с того, что у лам скапливалось слишком много сержимной водки. А сколько русских вылетело из дацана из-за водки- ваще не перечесть. Так что не говорите мнне добропорядочность в гелуг - все относительно, так же, как и в любой другой школе, с которыми тоже имею общение. Тока не говорите, что бурятские дацаны - это не "та" гелуг. Имеет место всё. Дело не в школе гелуг и не в Дзогчен-общине. 
> ......
> То есть всем этим я хотел сказать, что проблемы людей не обусловлены рамками и спецификой той или иной школы или метода, а их собственными клешами и неведением, этого вполне хватает, чтобы сансара проявлялась.


Нандзед, если я вас правильно понял то явление пьяных Гелуг-па представителей это проявление вашего омрачения и только.... или эти пьяные сущности обладают своими самосущими свойствами? 

В моем омрачении есть предупреждение что я не высшее существо и не только не пытаться практиковать Дзогчен, но и Тантру ( пока ). 

Смерть раставляет все на свои места; и в моем сознании смерть одного из последователей Дзогчен явило яркую картинку разбитого хрустального шара ( с чувством отчаяния ).

У Легбы видимо есть такое же предупреждение не практиковать Дзогчен и оно переполняет его. Но я так же наблюдаю с подозрением за его привычкой практиковать Тантру из жизни в жизнь.

Вообще по моему мнению 99% "примкнувших" буддистов всего лишь реализуют свою привычку практиковать буддизм и я не исключение, а хотелось бы порвать этот порочный круг и начать практиковать действительно продвигаясь к Прсветлению всех живых существ.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> В моем омрачении есть предупреждение что я не высшее существо и не только не пытаться практиковать Дзогчен, но и Тантру ( пока ). 
> ...


А кто такие высшие существа?
Как стать высшим существом?
И, зачем им нужно практиковать Дзогчен?

----------


## AndreiCH

> А кто такие высшие существа?
> Как стать высшим существом?
> И, зачем им нужно практиковать Дзогчен?


Существо обладающее высшими способностями и имеющее основу для успешной практики Дзогчен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Нандзед, если я вас правильно понял то явление пьяных Гелуг-па представителей это проявление вашего омрачения и только.... или эти пьяные сущности обладают своими самосущими свойствами?


По-буддийски этот вопрос не имеет смысла... А в рамках воззрения тиртиков нет смысла отвечать, если ты стремишься к практике Дхармы Будды.

----------


## AndreiCH

> По-буддийски этот вопрос не имеет смысла... А в рамках воззрения тиртиков нет смысла отвечать, если ты стремишься к практике Дхармы Будды.


То есть эти пьяные Гелугпа последователи есть не что иное как ваше собственное омрачение, скажу более, когда вы попадете в ад, то иллюзия вашего восприятия породит пьяных адских существ, может они даже будут одеты как последователи Гелуг-па  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Дондог (15.07.2016)

----------


## Грег

> Существо обладающее высшими способностями и имеющее основу для успешной практики Дзогчен.


Прочитайте ЕЩЁ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЕЕ вышеприведённый текст, дабы понять, что имеется в виду под "высшими способностями (3 вида)".
Далее в тексте идёт речь о том, что делать существам со средними способностями (3 вида) и низкими способностями (3 вида) - можете прочитать, найти в инете этот текст не составляет труда.
Заметьте, что в тексте не говорится - нужно всё бросить и идти заниматься чем-нибудь другим, но для каждой из 9 видов способностей рассматривается своя практика.

Основа - это не нечто данное при рождении.
Основа - это то, что можно развить, но можно и не развить  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

> То есть эти пьяные Гелугпа последователи есть не что иное как ваше собственное омрачение, скажу более, когда вы попадете в ад, то иллюзия вашего восприятия породит пьяных адских существ, может они даже будут одеты как последователи Гелуг-па


Т.е. вы считаете, что - всё это омрачённое видение самого субъекта?

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей, не нашел в описании про существ со средними и низшими способностями (то есть про меня). 

А что по вашему существует со стороны внешнего феномена восприятия, может какие-то самосущие свойства? Как трактует Дзогчен?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Некоторые реинкранации [перевоплотившиеся люди высокого уровня знания] в свои 15-16 лет имеют более обширные и глубокие знания, чем обычные люди, изучавшие до тридцати лет.


Может их по разному учили?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, не нашел в описании про существ со средними и низшими способностями (то есть про меня).


AndreiCH, читайте внимательнее то, что я написал - "далее в тексте..." -
я привёл только определение высших способностей. Всё остальное - в оригинальмом тексте - http://praktika.narod.ru/budd/book/nnr-semde.htm. 



> А что по вашему существует со стороны внешнего феномена восприятия, может какие-то самосущие свойства? Как трактует Дзогчен?


Я вот к чему веду - если пьяные гелугпа - феномен омрачённого сознания, то и мёртвые дзогченпа - феномен не менее омрачённого сознания. Так?
Или это действительно только по отношению к пляным гелугпа?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Может их по разному учили?


Вы меня спрашиваете?  :Smilie: 
Так это не мой текст, а ННР.  :Smilie:

----------


## AndreiCH

> Я вот к чему веду - если пьяные гелугпа - феномен омрачённого сознания, то и мёртвые дзогченпа - феномен не менее омрачённого сознания. Так?
> Или это действительно только по отношению к пляным гелугпа?


Так, все правильно.

----------


## Грег

> Так, все правильно.


Тогда имеют ли иное значение слова:




> Смерть раставляет все на свои места; и в моем сознании смерть одного из последователей Дзогчен явило яркую картинку разбитого хрустального шара ( с чувством отчаяния ).


кроме как показателя собственного предубеждения, обусловленного собственными омрачениями и неведением?

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей, вы как существо с высшими способностями (в вашем восприятии) общались с умершими вашей линии. Удалось им хотя бы иллюзорно (для них самих) явить радужное тело после смерти?

----------


## AndreiCH

> Тогда имеют ли иное значение слова:
> 
> 
> 
> кроме как показателя собственного предубеждения, обусловленного собственными омрачениями и неведением?


Это объяснение почему Легба и я считаем этот путь преждевременным для себя, а Легба возможно хочет предупредить и вас о чем то. 
Мне все равно что вы сейчас практикуете и большое спасибо что вы являетесь указателем для меня.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, вы как существо с высшими способностями (в вашем восприятии) общались с умершими вашей линии.


Хм...  :Smilie: 
Я где-то говорил, что у меня высшие способности?  :Smilie: 
Или я говорил, что у меня есть такое восприятие меня самого?  :Smilie: 
Укажите, пожалуйста, номер поста и название темы, где я об этом говорил.  :Smilie: 



> Удалось им хотя бы иллюзорно (для них самих) явить радужное тело после смерти?


Вы считаете, что от этого должна зависеть моя личная практика или моё личное отношение к какому-либо учению?

PS. Опасные объекты всегда (почти) - 1. огораживают заборами и 2. - вешают таблички - "злая собака", "не влезай убъёт", "под стрелой не стоять".
Но ни заборы, ни таблички не мешают омрачённому сознаю "влезать" и "добиваться" собственной смерти.  :Smilie: 
И кого в этом винить??? - злую собаку? высокое напряжение? стрелу крана? хозяина злой собаки? главного иженера стройки, поставившего "слишком низкий забор"?

----------


## Грег

> Это объяснение почему Легба и я считаем этот путь преждевременным для себя, а Легба возможно хочет предупредить и вас о чем то.


О чём может предупредить человек, сам же говорящий, что он ничего в этом не понимает?  :Smilie: 
Что он может сказать кроме того, что уже сказано учителями? 



> Мне все равно что вы сейчас практикуете и большое спасибо что вы являетесь указателем для меня.


AndreiCH, я не пытаюсь быть вам указателем. - 
Вы привели слова о личном омрачении, я, в свою очередь, постарался привести в пример ваши слова, как показатель вашего (аналогичного!) омрачения.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Опасные объекты всегда (почти) - 1. огораживают заборами и 2. - вешают таблички - "злая собака", "не влезай убъёт", "под стрелой не стоять".
> Но ни заборы, ни таблички не мешают омрачённому сознаю "влезать" и "добиваться" собственной смерти.


Наверно в билетах на разбившиеся самолеты это и было написано... надо учиться грамоте... :Smilie:

----------


## AndreiCH

> О чём может предупредить человек, сам же говорящий, что он ничего в этом не понимает? 
> Что он может сказать кроме того, что уже сказано учителями? 
> 
> AndreiCH, я не пытаюсь быть вам указателем. - 
> Вы привели слова об личном омрачении, я, в свою очередь, постарался привести в пример ваши слова, как показатель вашего (аналогичного!) омрачения.


Каюсь омрачен, до уровня низших способностей, поэтому для меня в Дзогчен рано.

----------


## Грег

> Наверно в билетах на разбившиеся самолеты это и было написано... надо учиться грамоте...


Есть ещё такое понятие, как "закон причины и следствия", не слыхали?  :Smilie: 
К тому же, родившись у нас нет 100%-ной гарантии, что мы завтра же не умрём  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

> Каюсь омрачен, до уровня низших способностей, поэтому для меня в Дзогчен рано.


Ну так если приняли такое решение, то практикуйте, то, что считаете нужным для себя.
Сколько ещё жизней вы будете рождаться с таким же ощущением, что ещё "рано" - 1-ну, 2-е, 100, 10 000?
Или в одну из следующих жизней чудесным образом появится ощущение, что уже "пора"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Каюсь омрачен, до уровня низших способностей, поэтому для меня в Дзогчен рано.


Если вы всё-таки решите прочитать вышеназванный текст (ссылку я дал), то в самом его конце есть рекомендации по поводу практики тем у кого низкие способности (вы себя к такик причислили). И это тоже Дзогчен!
Так что, ИМХО, пока, вы действительно омрачены неведением собственных возможностей  :Big Grin:  (без обид), просто в силу своих предубеждений, основанных на собственном незнании.

Всё - ИМХО!

----------


## AndreiCH

> Есть ещё такое понятие, как "закон причины и следствия", не слыхали?


Раскажите об этом законе, кстати в Дзогчен есть понятие условной и абсолютной истины? Спрашиваю потому что в нашей школе
упомянутый закон относится только к условной истине.

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей, есть ли в вашем восприятии внешнии феномены невидимые другим живым существам? Ну например дохлые собаки. 
Идете вы со знакомым и говорите - "фу, дохлая собака валяется", а он отвечает "да нет там ни какой собаки". Было такое?

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, есть ли в вашем восприятии внешнии феномены невидимые другим живым существам? Ну например дохлые собаки. 
> Идете вы со знакомым и говорите - "фу, дохлая собака валяется", а он отвечает "да нет там ни какой собаки". Было такое?


вчера...
только наоборот - я думал го...цо, а мне сказали, что скорее всего, кто-то сдох.
Я не видел - их кустов воняло.  :Smilie: 

Скажу больше - в моём личном восприятии есть нечто, невидимое другим.
Так же, в моём личном восприятии нет некоторых вещей видимых другими.

----------


## Грег

> Раскажите об этом законе, кстати в Дзогчен есть понятие условной и абсолютной истины? Спрашиваю потому что в нашей школе
> упомянутый закон относится только к условной истине.


По большому счёту, нет деления на условную и абсолютную истину, насколько я понимаю.
Дзогчен - учение об объединении, а не разделении.

----------


## Грег

оттуда же (ННР, Учение Семдэ):




> ...
> Таким образом, в учениях Сутры все, что проявляется, названо относительной истиной, а его истинное состояние, являющееся пустотой, — абсолютной истиной. Концепция двух истин характеризует учение Сутры. Мы можем использовать ее в Тантризме, в Дзогчене и в любом учении, *но это понятие взято из Сутры*.
> 
> В таком случае бодхичитта тоже имеет два уровня: абсолютный и относительный. Абсолютная бодхичитта состоит в обнаружении реального или абсолютного состояния, т.е. в понимании, что же в действительности означает шуньята, и в способности интегрировать и оказаться в этом состоянии. Это истинная бодхичитта: пока мы не откроем и не поймем шуньяту, абсолютной бодхичитты не существует. Мы можем взращивать относительную бодхичитту, поскольку она связана с намерением и суждением. Мы можем рассуждать по-разному: мы можем думать о страдании всех существ. При такой мысли, конечно, возникает и сострадание, и когда оно возникает, нам следует развивать бодхичитту, т. е. понимание, что все существа должны прийти к реализации.
> ...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Андреич, дружеский совет. Если хотите действительно получить представление о дзогчен, читайте и слушайте самого Римпоче. В интернете можно найти массу книг и статей: «Кристалл и Путь Света», «Дзогчен - самосовершенное состояние», «Зеркало великого совершенства», «16 вопросов учителю Дзогчен» и др. Римпоче очень ясно излагает. 

Сергей ведь и сам признает, что он не учитель. Я подозреваю, что он даже не сдавал базовый СМС уровень. Следовательно, он передает Вам своё понимание, которое может быть искаженным. Когда Ваше искаженное понимание накладывается на чьё-то другое искаженное понимание, то получается искаженное понимание в квадрате. Отсюда раздоры и сотрясания воздуха на БФ.

----------


## Грег

> Андреич, дружеский совет. Если хотите действительно получить представление о дзогчен, читайте и слушайте самого Римпоче.
> ...


Есть книги о Дзогчене и других учителей - Далай-ламы, Тулку Ургьена Римпоче и т.д.

----------


## Грег

Вот ещё (оттуда же):



> ...
> ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ
> 
> Суть учения Дзогчен мастера Гараба Дорже излагается следующим образом: посредством контакта шести органов чувств с их объектами люди с высокими способностями интегрируют все с созерцанием; люди средних способностей через созерцание развивают знание и обнаруживают себя в этом состоянии (используя методы созерцания). Люди с малыми способностями, по меньшей мере, через действие, через поведение, через все, что связано с физическим уровнем, могут обрести знание. Практически, таково значение.
> ...
> 
> Есть несчастливые люди, которые не подошли даже к малейшей возможности практиковать тречо (tregchod) и тогэй (thodgal), которые не в состоянии понять, а может быть они даже не хотят этого. У них нет даже малых способностей. Тогда что же им делать?
> 
> Если будет возможность, им нужно получить тантрическое посвящение, затем им нужно преподать метод цалунг (rtsa lung, визуализацию каналов, чакр и праны) и практику кармамудры, сексуальную практику, и посредством этих четырех методов ввести четыре гава (dga 'bа), т. е. средства, связанные с ощущениями. Потому что, даже если человек ничего не понимает, по крайней мере, он поймет ощущение удовольствия, которое есть нечто конкретное, а не что-то воображаемое. Но есть люди, которые не чувствуют даже этого. В этом случае мы не знаем, что им следует делать.
> ...

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей, спасибо вы все расcтавили по своим местам.

Тхеравада, Махаяна, Сутраяна, Тантраяна - для несчастных людей с низшими способностями. Полностью с этим согласен. И как существо для которого даже еще рано практиковать Тантру в виду зародышевого состояния Бодхичитты, правильно (относительно) указывал вам, что я человек с низшими возможностями. Надо быть реалистом, покрайней мере. 

А вот Сергей, когда вы умрете, не явив Радужное тело, что вы будете делать? Для вас же нет движения по Пути. Сколько жизней вы потратите чтобы опять практиковать Дзогчен? Видите это превратиться в привычку практиковать Дзогчен.

Давайте договоримся, что если в этой жизни вы не явите Радужное тело, то в следующих вы пойдете постепенным путем, это ведь логично.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, спасибо вы все расcтавили по своим местам.
> 
> Тхеравада, Махаяна, Сутраяна, Тантраяна - для несчастных людей с низшими способностями. Полностью с этим согласен. И как существо для которого даже еще рано практиковать Тантру в виду зародышевого состояния Бодхичитты, правильно (относительно) указывал вам, что я человек с низшими возможностями. Надо быть реалистом, покрайней мере.


Хм... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Вы так говорите, как будто это я составил этот трактат.
Речь о том, что выведено в заглавие темы и ВЫ ЛИЧНО тут не при чём.
Речь о том, что любые люди с любыми способностями могут получить пользу от этой практики.
И способности - это не некий неменяемый параметр - способности растут по мере практики.
Я уже сказал - если вы выбрали путь, то следуйте ему, какие могут быть проблемы...



> А вот Сергей, когда вы умрете, не явив Радужное тело, что вы будете делать? Для вас же нет движения по Пути. Сколько жизней вы потратите чтобы опять практиковать Дзогчен? Видите это превратиться в привычку практиковать Дзогчен.


Ничего я не вижу и не хочу видеть - всё это словесные спекуляции о том, что будет или не будет.
Цель не в Радужном теле - это следствие. Да и не одним Радужным телом (что вы все так к нему привязаны?) жив человек. Есть и другие возможности освободиться.  :Wink:  



> Давайте договоримся, что если в этой жизни вы не явите Радужное тело, то в следующих вы пойдете постепенным путем, это ведь логично.


Это, возможно, логично для вас, сидящего здесь и сейчас, и размышляющего о будущем.
Пустое!
Придёт будущее и будет ясно чем заниматься...
Не буду ни о чём договариваться - я не управляю своим рождением.

----------


## AndreiCH

Значит не хотите "готовить сани летом", это по нашему, по русски.  :Smilie:  

Придет зима, если он вообще придет, тогда и посмотрим. А знаете такую мантру - по-щучему велению, по моему хотению? Нет? О, это из русского "Дзогчена". :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Значит не хотите "готовить сани летом", это по нашему, по русски.  
> 
> Придет зима, если он вообще придет, тогда и посмотрим. А знаете такую мантру - по-щучему велению, по моему хотению? Нет? О, это из русского "Дзогчена".


А разве практика - это не подготовка саней к зиме?

PS. Нет, не по щучьему. А по тому, что делаешь сам.

----------


## AndreiCH

Практика чего? Того что зима не наступит?

Вы только посмотрите что у вас в практике о Бодхичитте написанно... для начинающего прямая дорога в нигилизм и как следствие в Ад.

----------


## Грег

> Практика чего? Того что зима не наступит?


Практика жизни здесь и сейчас, а не завтра - это и есть та практика, которая решит сама все завтрашние проблемы.



> Вы только посмотрите что у вас в практике о Бодхичитте написанно... для начинающего прямая дорога в нигилизм и как следствие в Ад.


У меня написано? :Confused:  Не помню, чтобы я книги писал...

----------


## AndreiCH

А свою практику вы сами пишите?

----------


## AndreiCH

> Например, как я говорил, конечная цель прибежища и бодхичитты - наблюдение мыслей и расслабление в состоянии созерцания. Это сердцевина, это не должно отсутствовать. Если этого нет, тогда изучение множества методов не представляет никакой ценности. 
> .....
> Мы говорили, что в практике Дзогчен бодхичитта должна объединяться с созерцанием. Итак, после вступления в прибежище и бодхичитту мы наблюдаем мысли и интегрируем их с созерцанием. Это первая практика, о которой мы говорили.


Вот об этом речь

----------


## AndreiCH

Это же про Абсолютную Бодхичитту, а относительная упомянута как практика Сутраяны, ну для низших короче.

----------


## Грег

> Это же про Абсолютную Бодхичитту, а относительная упомянута как практика Сутраяны, ну для низших короче.


Мне кажется мы находимся в разделе Дзогчен! Или я ошибаюсь?
В Дзогчене нет, как такового разделения на разные бодхичитты.

Там упомянуто то, разделение на 2 бодхичитты - это понятия учений Сутраяны, а не то, что в Дзогчене считается, что относительная бодхичитта - это удел людей с низшими способностями.
Дзогчен вообще не оперирует такими понятиями - бодхичитта, она и есть бодхичитта.

----------


## Грег

> А свою практику вы сами пишите?


Свою практику я основываю на рекомендациях учителей.
И, безусловно, выбираю сам, что практиковать.

Только скажите - при чём здесь моя личная практика?

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей, тут проблема вот в чем:

В начале нам дают учение о Пустоте как антидот против привязанности. В нашей школе мы упоминаем что все окружающее и мы сами либо как сон (это основываясь на философии Читтаматры) либо как плод работы магической машины (Просангика) - при этом мы отталкиваемся от реальности уходя к противоположному краю - нигилизму, если все не реально, то значит и живые существа не реальны, чего же о них заботиться. И вот тут появляется, как говорит Учитель, второе "крыло", а именно: Бодхичитта (условная). Условная истина трактует о взаимозависимом происхождении, законе Кармы, и о сострадании как наполняющем эту взаимозависимость. Мы отталкиваемся от нигилизма и уходим в сторону опять привязанности. И вот тут важно удержаться в середине. Крайность относительной Бодхичитты ведет к перерождению в высших сферах, крайность нигилизма ведет к перерождению в Адах. Ну а мы естественно пытаемся следовать Срединному Пути.

Высший Дзогчен предназначен для покидания Сансары и возможно в последнем рывке мы будем должны уйти в сторону отрицания реальности. Но не в начале же Пути.

Как вы видите меня сейчас - как тень иллюзии на вашем сияющем Зеркале и от которой надо освободиться и всего то - это движение в сторону нигилизма. Что вы ему противопоставите чтобы удержаться от падения в Ад?

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, тут проблема вот в чем:
> 
> В начале нам дают учение о Пустоте как антидот против привязанности. В нашей школе мы упоминаем что все окружающее и мы сами либо как сон (это основываясь на философии Читтаматры) либо как плод работы магической машины (Просангика) - при этом мы отталкиваемся от реальности уходя к противоположному краю - нигилизму, если все не реально, то значит и живые существа не реальны, чего же о них заботиться. И вот тут появляется, как говорит Учитель, второе "крыло", а именно: Бодхичитта (условная). Условная истина трактует о взаимозависимом происхождении, законе Кармы, и о сострадании как наполняющем эту взаимозависимость. Мы отталкиваемся от нигилизма и уходим в сторону опять привязанности. И вот тут важно удержаться в середине. Крайность относительной Бодхичитты ведет к перерождению в высших сферах, крайность нигилизма ведет к перерождению в Адах. Ну а мы естественно пытаемся следовать Срединному Пути.


Да! Всё верно! Но это относительно того, чем занимаетесь вы!
В Дзогчене другой подход.
И, чтобы о нём узнать, можно прочитать хотя бы вышеуказанный труд.



> Высший Дзогчен предназначен для покидания Сансары и возможно в последнем рывке мы будем должны уйти в сторону отрицания реальности. Но не в начале же Пути.


А при чём здесь высший Дзогчен?  :Confused:  
Что'ж вас так в стороны-то кидает - липо постепенность, либо сразу радужное тело? Не вы ли говорите о срединном пути?
Дзогчен с самого начала опрерирует плодом в качестве пути - и в начале пути и в конце пути, поэтому, по большому счёту, нет никакого пути, по которому нужно идти к плоду (к стати, нечто подробное вам могут рассказать и дзенцы). Поэтому он и называется непостепенным путём.



> Как вы видите меня сейчас - как тень иллюзии на вашем сияющем Зеркале и от которой надо освободиться и всего то - это движение в сторону нигилизма. Что вы ему противопоставите чтобы удержаться от падения в Ад?


Я вас никак не вижу. Я вижу ваши слова в теме и более ничего.
Насчёт остального вы вряд ли поймёте, если будете основывать своё понимание на объяснении того, что вам дают в рамках вашей же школы .
Для понимания Дзогчена, ИМХО, нужно оперировать понятиями и воззрением Дзогчена, а не пытаться описать это с помощью уже известных вам понятий.

----------


## AndreiCH

Для меня нет другого эпитета для Дзогчена как Высший, извините не с большой буквы написал. Так же как и у нас Махамудра является Высшей точкой Учения. 

Почему эти Учения являются непостепенными так это потому что дальше Пути уже нет, дальше только "отрыв". Но для того чтобы дойти до этой точки конечности Пути надо в начале идти.

А как бы классно было, поступил в школу, пришел на публичную лекцию в 11 класс, ну и ждешь когда же тебе свидетельство дадут, другие же получают. А одиннадцать лет учиться - это не про нас, мы сразу ученые родились.

----------


## Грег

> Для меня нет другого эпитета для Дзогчена как Высший, извините не с большой буквы написал. Так же как и у нас Махамудра является Высшей точкой Учения.


Дзогчен - не Махамудра!



> Почему эти Учения являются непостепенными так это потому что дальше Пути уже нет, дальше только "отрыв". Но для того чтобы дойти до этой точки конечности Пути надо в начале идти.


Махамудру, насколько я понимаю, нельзя назвать непостепенным путём. Ей бессмысленно заниматься не закончив кедрим и дзогрим (хотя и Махамудры есть разные уровни - даёт ведь Оле Нидал Махамудру).
Вы неверно, ИМХО, воспринимаете 2 этих учения.
Неверно воспринимать Дзогчен как нигмапинский аналог гелугпинской Махамудры. - Это 2 разных учения с разными методами.
Дзогчен - самодостаточный путь для практиков любых уровней (что, в общем-то и описано в вышеназванном труде).



> А как бы классно было, поступил в школу, пришел на публичную лекцию в 11 класс, ну и ждешь когда же тебе свидетельство дадут, другие же получают. А одиннадцать лет учиться - это не про нас, мы сразу ученые родились.


Тоже, ИМХО неверно - вы исходите из того, что все рождаются с равными - нулевыми способностями, как будто прошлых жизней и не было. Но, рассуждать так, ИМХО, - ошибка.
Поэтому - не всем нужно идти в первый класс - кому-то в пятый, а кому-то и в 11-й (даже если таких и очень мало   :Smilie: )
А кому-то хватит все 11 классов пройти экстерном, чтобы вспомнить уже пройденное. Всё зависит от самого практика. Тут нужно подходить индивидуально.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Тоже, ИМХО неверно - вы исходите из того, что все рождаются с равными - нулевыми способностями, как будто прошлых жизней и не было. Но, рассуждать так, ИМХО, - ошибка.
> Поэтому - не всем нужно идти в первый класс - кому-то в пятый, а кому-то и в 11-й (даже если таких и очень мало  )


Сергей, каким было ваше прошлое перерождение, а позапрошлое? Кто вам сказал что вы давний и главное успешный практик Буддизма?

А может вы по-привычке уже не первое перерождение стоите на лекции Дзогчен. И после возвращения из Адов будете снова стоять на этой лекции. Есть такая вероятность?

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, каким было ваше прошлое перерождение, а позапрошлое? Кто вам сказал что вы давний и главное успешный практик Буддизма?


Никто! Даже я это не говорил  :Smilie: .
Но это можно сделать по косвенным признакам. - Считается, что к Дзогчену приходят люди УЖЕ ПОРОДИВШИЕ эту связь в прошлых жизнях. 
А успешность практики зависит от личного желания, усердия и преданности учителю, т.е. от состояния ума конкретного рактика.



> А может вы по-привычке уже не первое перерождение стоите на лекции Дзогчен. И после возвращения из Адов будете снова стоять на этой лекции. Есть такая вероятность?


Есть любая вероятность.
Всё зависит от меня - буду я дальше стоять на этой лекции, или притворю учение в жизнь.


PS. И, опять я хотел бы вас спросить - почему вы задаёте мне вопросы о моей личной практике? Какое она имеет отношение к самому учению Дзогчен?
Спросите себя - для чего вы задаёте эти вопросы? Вы хотите мне что-то доказать? Так это не выйдет - просто нет резона вас слушать в этом вопросе - есть более авторитетные (без обид) люди - учителя.

----------


## AndreiCH

Все Legba, не могу больше про твое "любимое". Не могу сохранять более серьезный стиль.  :Smilie:   Да и Сергей наверно уже устал. Надо будет пообщаться с Сергеем на эту тему как нибудь, лет через 11. :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Все Legba, не могу больше про твое "любимое". Не могу сохранять более серьезный стиль.   Да и Сергей наверно уже устал. Надо будет пообщаться с Сергеем на эту тему как нибудь, лет через 11.


А что изменится через 11 лет?
Если я не обрету через 11 лет радужное тело, то вы скажете что-то типа - "вот видите, я же говорил, что у вас ничего не получится"  :Smilie: . Так что ли?
Или я через 11 лет начну сиять и чудеса показывать?  :Smilie: 

PS. Мне не сложно  :Smilie: , я ещё раз спрошу - какое отношение к учению имеет моя личная практика?

----------


## Грег

Вот ещё что говорил Миларепа о  способностях:




> " Ученики [Миларепы] сказали ему однажды: "Джецюн, мы видим, что все дела, которые вы совершаете, находятся вне понимания обычных существ. Драгоценный Джецюн, не были ли вы с самого начала на самом деле воплощением Ваджрадхары, Будды или бодхистатвы" - " Если вы считаете меня воплощением Ваджрадхары, Будды или бодхисатвы, - ответил Джецюн, - это показывает, что вы верите в меня - но едва ли вы могли иметь более ошибочное представление о дхарме!
> Я начал с накопления чрезвычайно отрицательных действий, используя заклинания и вызывая град. Скоро я понял, что мне не удастся избежать повторного рождения в аду. Так что я занимался дхармой с неустанным рвением. Благодарая глубоким методам Тайной мантры я развил в себе исключительные качества. Итак, если вы не можете развить в себе реальное намерение заняться дхармой, то это потому, что вы действительно не верите в принцип причины и следствия. *Любой человек с небольшим намерением может развить смелость подобную моей, если иметь истинное и сердечное доверие к следствиям своих действий.* Тогда они разовьют те же самые достижения - и люди будут думать, что они также являются проявлениями Ваджрадхары, Будды или бодхисатвы".

----------


## AndreiCH

А первокласники уже выпустятся через 11 лет (шутка). А ваша практика имеет значение, потому что я с вами дискутировал. Про практику Уллу или Андрея Беседина вы бы мне мало чего рассказали. А в эффективности Дзогчен вообще я не сомневаюсь, но как и у всего, у Дзогчен есть условия эффективного влияния на конкретное живое существо. Вот я и рассматривал в каких условиях вы находитесь. Извините.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> А может вы по-привычке уже не первое перерождение стоите на лекции Дзогчен. И после возвращения из Адов будете снова стоять на этой лекции. Есть такая вероятность?


Андреич, если предположить, что Сергей каждый день объединяет свой ум с мудростью Лам Линии Передачи Дзогчен посредством гуру-йоги, не совершает негативных деяний, доверят учителю и верит в действенность его методов, то ады ему не грозят.  :Smilie: 

Если повезет распознать ригпа, со временем он начнет практиковать янтиг, трекчо и тогьял на благо вжс. Не захваченный мирскими дхармами, он непременно реализует Радужное Тело, а если и нет, то ум радостен и невозмутим. А-ла-ла! 

Бонусы. У него сохранится связь с учителем и учением. В следующей жизни он начнет с того уровня, который достигнет в этой. В любом случае он не проиграет.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Вот ещё что говорил Миларепа о  способностях:


О ваших способностях?

----------


## Грег

> О ваших способностях?


AndreiCH, да что вы всё время обо мне говорите?

Читайте внимательно слова Миларепы !!! -

"...*Любой человек* с небольшим намерением может развить смелость подобную моей, если иметь истинное и сердечное доверие к следствиям своих действий. ..."

----------


## AndreiCH

> Андреич, если предположить, что Сергей каждый день объединяет свой ум с мудростью Лам Линии Передачи Дзогчен посредством гуру-йоги, не совершает негативных деяний, доверят учителю и верит в действенность его методов, то ады ему не грозят. 
> 
> Если повезет распознать ригпа, со временем он начнет практиковать янтиг, трекчо и тогьял на благо вжс. Не захваченный мирскими дхармами, он непременно реализует Радужное Тело, а если и нет, то ум радостен и невозмутим. А-ла-ла! 
> 
> Бонусы. У него сохранится связь с учителем и учением. В следующей жизни он начнет с того уровня, который достигнет в этой. В любом случае он не проиграет.


Дим а может про наше, родное, низменное поговорим (как Сергей цитату привел) - про сексуальный опыт с партнерами? Но не в этом разделе. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AndreiCH

> AndreiCH, да что вы всё время обо мне говорите?
> 
> Читайте внимательно слова Миларепы !!! -
> 
> "...*Любой человек* с небольшим намерением может развить смелость подобную моей, если иметь истинное и сердечное доверие к следствиям своих действий. ..."


То есть, если человек с низшими способностями решит, что они у него высшие, то оно так и будет?

----------


## Грег

> А первокласники уже выпустятся через 11 лет (шутка). А ваша практика имеет значение, потому что я с вами дискутировал. Про практику Уллу или Андрея Беседина вы бы мне мало чего рассказали. А в эффективности Дзогчен вообще я не сомневаюсь, но как и у всего, у Дзогчен есть условия эффективного влияния на конкретное живое существо. Вот я и рассматривал в каких условиях вы находитесь. Извините.


Мы не можем рассуждать ни о каких условиях другого человека.
Мы не можем влезть в его шкуру и взглянуть его глазами (ну, если, конечно, мы не являемся просветлённым существом  :Smilie: )

----------


## Грег

> То есть, если человек с низшими способностями решит, что они у него высшие, то оно так и будет?


AndreiCH, вы сомневаетесь в словах Миларепы  :Smilie: , или спорите со мной? Разве это мои слова? Ответьте, себе, к примеру, что вам лично мешает породить то, о чём говорит Миларепа?

PS. Если человек с низшими способностями будет внимательно слушать своего учителя с великой преданностью, то, несомненно, что так оно и будет  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дим а может про наше, родное, низменное поговорим (как Сергей цитату привел) - про сексуальный опыт с партнерами? Но не в этом разделе.


О! Андреич, зришь в корень! Распознавание шуньяты в ананде и ананды в шуньяте - это моя любимая практика.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------


## Legba

> Все Legba, не могу больше про твое "любимое". Не могу сохранять более серьезный стиль.   Да и Сергей наверно уже устал. Надо будет пообщаться с Сергеем на эту тему как нибудь, лет через 11.


Андреич, респект. Я еще на прошлой неделе сломался.  :Wink:  Впрочем, я добился от Игоря публичного признания некоторых фактов, чем и удовлетворился. Кроме того. Мы выяснили официальную (коль скоро она представлена И.Берхиным) позицию российской ДО относительно Дзогпа Ченпо. Состоящую в том, что это *нечто* отличное от Дхармы Будды, хотя буддистам никто и не запрещает *это* практиковать. :Smilie: . Таким образом, в моем личном омраченном видении на *это* наклеивается наименование "нью-эйдж с тибетским уклоном". Нью-эйдж (любой) мне мало интересен, стар я уже для такого. Полагаю, кстати, Вы - тоже. Уж лучше voodoo, более действенно.  :Big Grin:  Дзогпа Ченпо как *высшую колесницу внутренней Тантры школы Нингма тибетского буддизма* я полагаю имеет смысл обсуждать с теми, кто расценивает его *именно* таким образом.
Так что давайте и впрямь, про низменное. Причем не про кармамудру, а просто про секс. Все полезнее будет  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  А в эффективности Дзогчен вообще я не сомневаюсь, но как и у всего, у Дзогчен есть условия эффективного влияния на конкретное живое существо. .


Да нет, AndreiCH, вы именно сомневаетесь!  :Smilie: 
Сомневаетесь в том, что это практика может помочь. И помочь не кому-то или в теории, а вам лично! Это и есть сомнение и недоверие.

Только не подумайте, что я вас к чему-то агитирую - вы сделали выбор, следуйте ему, но не стоит, ИМХО, делать выводы о том, с чем плохо знакомы.

----------


## Грег

> Андреич, респект. Я еще на прошлой неделе сломался.  Впрочем, я добился от Игоря публичного признания некоторых фактов, чем и удовлетворился. Кроме того. Мы выяснили официальную (коль скоро она представлена И.Берхиным) позицию российской ДО относительно Дзогпа Ченпо. Состоящую в том, что это *нечто* отличное от Дхармы Будды, хотя буддистам никто и не запрещает *это* практиковать.. Таким образом, в моем личном омраченном видении на *это* наклеивается наименование "нью-эйдж с тибетским уклоном". Нью-эйдж (любой) мне мало интересен, стар я уже для такого. Полагаю, кстати, Вы - тоже. Уж лучше voodoo, более действенно.  Дзогпа Ченпо как *высшую колесницу внутренней Тантры школы Нингма тибетского буддизма* я полагаю имеет смысл обсуждать с теми, кто расценивает его *именно* таким образом.
> Так что давайте и впрямь, про низменное. Причем не про кармамудру, а просто про секс. Все полезнее будет


Оказывается, ННР  - нью-эйдж-евец...
И, оказывается, что российская ДО - это самостоятельная организация, сама решающая, что такое Дзогчен и каким он должен быть... 
Печально, что люди не хотят понять ни капли из того, о чём сами же спрашивают, уже имея свой ответ на задаваемые вопросы...

----------


## Вао

> То есть, если человек с низшими способностями решит, что они у него высшие, то оно так и будет?



Андреич вы неправильно прочитали не "решит", а "может развить".

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Дзогпа Ченпо как *высшую колесницу внутренней Тантры школы Нингма тибетского буддизма* я полагаю имеет смысл обсуждать с теми, кто расценивает его *именно* таким образом.
> ...


Давайте спросим о Дзогчене у тех, кто практикует *высшую колесницу внутренней Тантры школы Нингма тибетского буддизма*!
Вы не хотели бы это сделать? Только именно у тех, кто практикует это учение!

----------


## Legba

> Оказывается, ННР  - нью-эйдж-евец...


А вот этого я не говорил!
Что за манера - выдавать свои догоны, а в случае критики прятаться за Римпоче? Или Вы все таки попали в 10%, просто скромничаете?
И. Берхин является прямым канонизированным представителем, типа Папы римского? Или российская ДО - мегаадекватная организация? (Почитайте, что про ДО сам Игорь пишет.) 



> Андреич вы неправильно прочитали не "решит", а "может развить".


Вао, необходимо признать, что некоторые способности невозможно развить. Ни Вы, ни я никогда в этой жизни не получим титул "Мистер Олимпия". Сколько не будем пыжится. На уровне тела есть генетика, дальше которой не прыгнешь. Почему же мы предполагаем, что на уровне ума возможно все?!

----------


## AndreiCH

Legba, я вот к какому выводу пришел - если я захочу практиковать Тантру или Дзогчен, то по крайней мере я должен сделать авторитетное гадание, так как Учителя не отказывают никому. Что вы думаете по этому поводу. Если да, то кто может его сделать?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А вот этого я не говорил!
> Что за манера - выдавать свои догоны, а в случае критики прятаться за Римпоче? Или Вы все таки попали в 10%, просто скромничаете?
> И. Берхин является прямым канонизированным представителем, типа Папы римского? Или российская ДО - мегаадекватная организация? (Почитайте, что про ДО сам Игорь пишет.)


А потому что, мне, по большому счёту, по-барабану, что говорит российская ДО. Я слушаю Римпоче и пытаюсь следовать его рекомендациям.
Если, лично я, не следую тому, что говорит Римпоче, то прошу мне указать на это. Только не надо рассказывать о своих личных представления о том, каким всё должно быть  :Smilie: .



> Почему же мы предполагаем, что на уровне ума возможно все?!


Потому, что об этом говорит Миларепа  :Smilie: .
Потому что дядя ННР с детства страдавший душевной болезнью, впоследствии проявил Радужное тело.

Где границы возможностей ума?
Уж не в налагаемых ли им же самим ограничениях?
Если у нас нет доверия к авторитетнейшим практикам и учителям (Миларепе, к примеру), то в чём проблема? Не в нашем ли уме? Так не с этим ли призвано "бороться" учение?

----------


## Грег

> А вот этого я не говорил!
> ...


ДО - организация созданная и управляемая Римпоче.
Если нет доверия к ДО - нет и доверия к Римпоче!
Иначе быть не может!
Так что вы это сказали!

----------


## AndreiCH

> Потому, что об этом говорит Миларепа .
> Потому что дядя ННР с детства страдал душевной болезнью, что не помешало ему впоследствии проявить Радужное тело.


Сергей за вами надо записывать, ну перлы. Короче получается школа для душевнобольных :Big Grin:    Извините! :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей за вами надо записывать, ну перлы. Короче получается школа для душевнобольных.:d  Извините!


Из ваших слов и мыслей, получается, что так  :Smilie: .
Только это не мои пёрлы, а Миларепы и ННР.

Вы постоянно припысываете мне слова учителей  :Smilie:  - лестно, конечно, но не есть верно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

> Вао, необходимо признать, что некоторые способности невозможно развить. Ни Вы, ни я никогда в этой жизни не получим титул "Мистер Олимпия". Сколько не будем пыжится. На уровне тела есть генетика, дальше которой не прыгнешь. Почему же мы предполагаем, что на уровне ума возможно все?!


Но ведь развитие - это процесс, а не результат.  Уж НАЧАТЬ развивать можно что угодно. 
При определенном усердии количество, как известно, имеет обыкновение переходить в качество.
PS. 



> Или российская ДО - мегаадекватная организация?


Моя искренняя благодарность Вам за непроизвольный вклад в развитие моей Бодхичитты :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

Ай маладца!



> мне, по большому счёту, по-барабану, что говорит российская ДО.





> ДО - организация созданная и управляемая Римпоче.
> Если нет доверия к ДО - нет и доверия к Римпоче!


Сергей, Вы уж определитесь, что ли  :Wink: .




> Legba, я вот к какому выводу пришел - если я захочу практиковать Тантру или Дзогчен, то по крайней мере я должен сделать авторитетное гадание, так как Учителя не отказывают никому. Что вы думаете по этому поводу. Если да, то кто может его сделать?


ИМХО. Зачем Вам именно гадание? Сами Вы его не проведете - процесс зело сложный (в рамках Гелуг), надо сначала пару ритритов отсидеть. Если есть доверие к определенному Учителю - можно просто спросить (при личной аудиенции): "что *мне лично* делать". И делать - что скажут. Личные инструкции отличаются от общих, практически всегда (по моему опыту). Мне представляется, что выбрать самому из богатства методов Тантры, что именно нужно данному индивиду в данный момент - практически нереально, слишком уж высокая требуется квалификация. Мы же не тщимся оказывать самим себе стоматологическую помошь  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Таким образом, в моем личном омраченном видении на *это* наклеивается наименование "нью-эйдж с тибетским уклоном".


Пётр как всегда рубанёт, как отрежет! Не согласен с Вами.

Я предпринял *беспристрастную* попытку понять метод Римпоче на основании тех книг и статей, которые перечислял выше. 

Пришёл к такому заключению. Передача даётся в чистом виде, как она есть, именно так, как она была передана его Учителем. Считаю это правильным. 

Конечно, кого-то отпугнёт такой откровенный и прямой способ передачи. Но Дзогпа Ченпо не был бы высшим учением, если был бы ограничен какими-либо философскими системами, воззрениями, культурными средами, ярлыками и традициями в антураже каких-либо школ и религий. 

Это - реальное знание природы вселенной и человека, за пределами понятий и ярлыков "буддийское- небуддийское", "кошерное-некошерное". Главное, это то, что основа и плод мадхъямики, махамудры и дзогчен не различаются - об этом говорят все буддийские авторитеты прошлого и настоящего, и пусть методы различаются.

----------


## Legba

> Но ведь развитие - это процесс, а не результат.  Уж НАЧАТЬ развивать можно что угодно. 
> При определенном усердии количество, как известно, имеет обыкновение переходить в качество.


 Юки, ну что за диамат, честное слово! Я привел простой пример, демонстрирующий, что в некоторых обстоятельствах количество в качество не перейдет. Необходимо достижение некоторой пороговой величины, которое не всегда возможно. 
Возьмем двух людей. Один хочет бегать со скоростью 20 км/час, а другой 100 км/час. Ожидания первого - реализуемы, ожидания второго - нет. Причем, если второй будет бегать со скоростью 25 км/час, он реализует свою программу на 25%, хотя первый, бегущий со скоростью 20км/час (и добившийся успеха) и бежит медленней. Так что лучше - НАЧАТЬ и не доделать, или проявить реалистичность подхода? Что лучше - Сутра в руках или Дзогчен в небе?

----------


## Грег

> Ай маладца!
> ...
> 
> Сергей, Вы уж определитесь, что ли .


Я предвидел ваше замечание  :Smilie: .
Но я не член ДО, мне не с чем определяться.

----------


## Yuki

> Возьмем двух людей. Один хочет бегать со скоростью 20 км/час, а другой 100 км/час. Ожидания первого - реализуемы, ожидания второго - нет. Причем, если второй будет бегать со скоростью 25 км/час, он реализует свою программу на 25%, хотя первый, бегущий со скоростью 20км/час (и добившийся успеха) и бежит медленней. Так что лучше - НАЧАТЬ и не доделать, или проявить реалистичность подхода? Что лучше - Сутра в руках или Дзогчен в небе?


Но тогда, может, есть шанс продолжить, начиная уже не с нуля, а с этих 25%?

PS. И потом, может просто оказаться, что прошлые жизни выносят именно туда, где принято бегать со скоростью 100 и никаких "связей" с другими. Не потому, что где-то "круче", просто "так сложилось".  Тогда вариант либо совсем не бежать, либо как-то пытаться. Так лучше уж пытаться. имхо

----------


## Грег

> Так что лучше - НАЧАТЬ и не доделать, или проявить реалистичность подхода? Что лучше - Сутра в руках или Дзогчен в небе?


Сутра в руках за 3 неисчислимые кальпы  :Smilie:  ?
Вы считаете, что успеете "доделать" ?  :Smilie: 
Сколько раз вы за это время переродитесь и как часто вы сумеете удержать её в руках?

И почему Дзогчен в небе?  :Smilie:  - Вот он - сейчас и здесь! А в этой теме есть ссылка на учение, которое даст его вам в руки  :Smilie: .
странные какие-то люди  :Smilie: , то, что достижимо за 3 неисчислимые кальпы - это то, что есть в руках, а то, что достижимо за 1-ну текущую жизнь - это то, что в небе.

Legba, задайте и себе вопрос, который я задавал Андреичу - что лично вам мешает породить то, о чём говорил Миларепа? Не мне!, и не практику школы Ньингма!, а лично вам?
Если не сложно, конечно. Можете не задавать и не отвечать.

----------


## Грег

> Юки, ну что за диамат, честное слово! Я привел простой пример, демонстрирующий, что в некоторых обстоятельствах количество в качество не перейдет. Необходимо достижение некоторой пороговой величины, которое не всегда возможно. 
> ...


Если бы Миларепа считал так же, то он никогда не стал бы тем, кем стал, ИМХО, тем более, учитывая, накопленную в огромном! количестве в его жизни неблагую карму.

----------


## Fermion

> Возьмем двух людей. Один хочет бегать со скоростью 20 км/час, а другой 100 км/час. Ожидания первого - реализуемы, ожидания второго - нет. Причем, если второй будет бегать со скоростью 25 км/час, он реализует свою программу на 25%, хотя первый, бегущий со скоростью 20км/час (и добившийся успеха) и бежит медленней. Так что лучше - НАЧАТЬ и не доделать, или проявить реалистичность подхода? Что лучше - Сутра в руках или Дзогчен в небе?


Имхо, суть в том, чтобы осознать, что бегать никуда не надо, и мы изначально там где надо.  Но помня совет Падмасамбхавы: "Нисходи в возрении, восходя в поведении", бежим дистанцию кто как сможет.  :Smilie: )

Ясного неба!

----------


## Грег

> Имхо, суть в том, чтобы осознать, что бегать никуда не надо, и мы изначально там где надо.  
> ...


Точно!

Всё дело в том, ИМХО, что мы всё время собираемсяь куда-то бежать и чего-то достигать, поэтому считаем, что надо сначало добежать хотя бы до столба, а дальше до следующего слолба и т.д.
Но, не таков подход Дзогчена.

----------


## Legba

> Но тогда, может, есть шанс продолжить, начиная уже не с нуля, а с этих 25%?


Ага! Это уже другой разговор. "Непостепенность" подразумевает необходимость "добежать". Если мы рассматриваем цель как нечто, к чему можно двигаться - О.К.- прошли хоть пол пути и хорошо. Но в случае непостепенности - Вы или "уже там" или вообще с места не сдвинулись  :Smilie: .




> PS. И потом, может просто оказаться, что прошлые жизни выносят именно туда, где принято бегать со скоростью 100 и никаких "связей" с другими. Не потому, что где-то "круче", просто "так сложилось".  Тогда вариант либо совсем не бежать, либо как-то пытаться. Так лучше уж пытаться. имхо


Юки, давайте прикинем без мистики. ДО - одна из самых многочисленных организаций в мире (в области тибетского буддизма). Разве что FPMT может потягаться... И существует ДО не так давно. Если предположить, что быть членом ДО = иметь связь с Дзогпа Ченпо/опыт практики в прошлой жизни....
Где, черт побери, содержались все эти практики Дзогпа Ченпо в прошлой жизни? Их бы на цельну Лхасу хватило! Однако история свидетельствует, что их было исчезающе мало. ИМХО, полагать что "так сложилось" - приятный самообман. Который, впрочем, дороже "тьмы низких истин".  :Wink:

----------


## AndreiCH

Да и статистически кажется странным, что практикующих с высшими способностями среди европейцев больше чем с низшими.

----------


## Грег

> Ага! Это уже другой разговор. "Непостепенность" подразумевает необходимость "добежать". Если мы рассматриваем цель как нечто, к чему можно двигаться - О.К.- прошли хоть пол пути и хорошо. Но в случае непостепенности - Вы или "уже там" или вообще с места не сдвинулись .


Отнюдь! Не пол пути, а 1-ну часть из частей содержащихся в 3-х неисчислимых кальпах.
В любом случае, мы развиваем свои способности.
И если нам нужно даже 2, 3, 10 жизней на окончание, то это никак не сопоставимо с 3-мя кальпами.
Вы не находите?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Где, черт побери, содержались все эти практики Дзогпа Ченпо в прошлой жизни? Их бы на цельну Лхасу хватило! Однако история свидетельствует, что их было исчезающе мало. ИМХО, полагать что "так сложилось" - приятный самообман. Который, впрочем, дороже "тьмы низких истин".


А вы обладаете статистическими данными о кол-ве практикующих в прежние времена?
Как вы узнали сколько их было? Что, в Тибете была перепись Дзогченпа?
И что это за цифра - "исчезающе мало" - 1, 2, 100, 10 000, ...дцать тысячь?

С чем сравнивается кол-во практикующих ? С общим населением в 6 млрд.?
Дык... - это, действительно, исчезающе мало!
Даже 10 000 - это 1/600 000-ная

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей, а где написанно что практикующий Дзогчен достигает просветления в течении нескольких жизней, для меня это открытие.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, а где написанно что практикующий Дзогчен достигает просветления в течении нескольких жизней, для меня это открытие.


Дык... нигде и не написано, что практикующий Дзогчен 100%-но достигнет просветления в этой жизни!
Говорится, что он МОЖЕТ этого достигнуть. Это уж как будет практиковать.
"Может достигнуть" и "обязательно достигнет" - это разные понятия, не находите?

PS. Уверяю вас, у вас в жизни ещё будет много открытий, впрочем, как и у меня...  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

Ой, блин, мыло-мочало начинай сначала. Сергей Ракитин, с огромным уважением, преклоняю голову перед твоим терпением и искренним желаннием хоть что-то обьяснить сомневающемся в Дзогчен, но всё же мне кажеться дальнейший разговор не создаёт для сомневающихся благих причин для столкновения в будущем с учением Ати-йоги, а только усиливает у оппонентов неприязнь, я бы на твоём месте замолчал. Если выразился резко извини, но сам думаю знаешь что делать.

----------


## Грег

> Да и статистически кажется странным, что практикующих с высшими способностями среди европейцев больше чем с низшими.


Почему же странным?
Мы все с детства ходили в школу - умеем писать, читать, запоминать, размышлять, работать мозгами, многие с высшим образованием - хотя бы этому нас уже не нужно учить.

----------


## Грег

> Ой, блин, мыло-мочало начинай сначала. Сергей Ракитин, с огромным уважением, преклоняю голову перед твоим терпением и искренним желаннием хоть что-то обьяснить сомневающемся в Дзогчен, но всё же мне кажеться дальнейший разговор не создаёт для сомневающихся благих причин для столкновения в будущем с учением Ати-йоги, а только усиливает у оппонентов неприязнь, я бы на твоём месте замолчал. Если выразился резко извини, но сам думаю знаешь что делать.


Тренирую терпение... Тренируюсь в интеграции... Есть стимул и причина для практики. 
Только вот работать некогда  :Big Grin: .
Осталось избавиться от желания писать на БФ  :Smilie: .

Ps. Пока не закрыт на БФ раздел "Дзогчен" будут и вопросы, будут и ответы.

----------


## Yuki

> Ага! Это уже другой разговор. "Непостепенность" подразумевает необходимость "добежать". Если мы рассматриваем цель как нечто, к чему можно двигаться - О.К.- прошли хоть пол пути и хорошо. Но в случае непостепенности - Вы или "уже там" или вообще с места не сдвинулись .


ИМХО. "Постепенность" / "непостепенность" -это  суть методов, а не мерило чьих-то способностей.  




> Юки, давайте прикинем без мистики. ДО - одна из самых многочисленных организаций в мире (в области тибетского буддизма). Разве что FPMT может потягаться... И существует ДО не так давно. Если предположить, что быть членом ДО = иметь связь с Дзогпа Ченпо/опыт практики в прошлой жизни....
> Где, черт побери, содержались все эти практики Дзогпа Ченпо в прошлой жизни? Их бы на цельну Лхасу хватило! Однако история свидетельствует, что их было исчезающе мало. ИМХО, полагать что "так сложилось" - приятный самообман. Который, впрочем, дороже "тьмы низких истин".


Опыт в практике - не знаю, а вот в виде мухи пролетать, в виде кошки пробегать или еще в каком мире заслуги поиметь - почему нет? На пуджу в виде подношения, опять же, могла попасть.

----------


## AndreiCH

А практикующий Дзогчен после смерти становится перерожденцем на 100%? Не зависимо от успеха его практики, аль как?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но в случае непостепенности - Вы или "уже там" или вообще с места не сдвинулись .


А в Дзогчене утверждается, что мы ВСЕ "уже там", даже не начав двигаться...  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> А практикующий Дзогчен после смерти становится перерожденцем на 100%? Не зависимо от успеха его практики, аль как?


Тулку? Дык... если "просветлится"  :Smilie: , то станет им, если нужно будет, я думаю.

----------


## AndreiCH

Так, а если не просветлится, куда отправиться практиковать Дзогчен?

----------


## Грег

> Так, а если не просветлится, куда отправиться практиковать Дзогчен?


Наверное, туда же, куда может отправиться и практикующий Сутру...  :Smilie:

----------


## AndreiCH

У нас есть методология не поподания в нижнии миры в следующей жизни и это основная моя задача сейчас. А у вас это настроено по-умолчанию? Дайте пожалуйста цитату вашего учителя. Спасибо.

----------


## Грег

> У нас есть методология не поподания в нижнии миры в следующей жизни и это основная моя задача сейчас. А у вас это настроено по-умолчанию? Дайте пожалуйста цитату вашего учителя. Спасибо.


Тулку Ургьен Римпоче (не мой личный учитель). Нарисованное Радугой.
http://aquarium.lipetsk.ru/MESTA/chtivo/rainbow/07.htm



> САМАЙЯ
> ...
> Всегда внимательно наблюдайте за своими недостатками. Не обращайте внимания на недостатки других. Придерживайтесь такого отношения: "Чисты они или осквернены - не моё дело". Будьте своим собственным учителем; строго контролируйте себя. Этого достаточно! Ни одна ошибка не сможет прокрасться в вашу жизнь.
> Хотя, с другой стороны, может быть, вы хотите оказаться в том месте, которое в традиции Сутры известно как Ад Непрестанной Пытки, а в Тайной Мантре называется Ваджрный Ад. Единственный метод попасть туда - это нарушить самайи. Обычных злодеяний, даже самых страшных, для этого недостаточно. Вы не можете оказаться там, не нарушив своих самай. Такова бесспорная истина самай. Поэтому, если вы хотите погостить в Ваджрном Аду, вам следует старательно нарушать свои самайи; обычных грехов и затемнений недостаточно, чтобы попасть туда! (Ринпоче смеётся) Увидите Ваджрный Ад, а заодно и остальные восемнадцать адов в качестве бесплатного дополнения! Но если вы хотите попасть в дхармад-хату-буддаполе Акаништхи, следует сохранять свои самайи в чистоте. Такова серьёзная правда, связанная с сохранением и нарушением самай.
> ...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Сергей, Вы всё время нарушаете совет Римпоче не спорить с последователями "постепенных путей" о преимуществах Дзогчен. Это глупо. Имеющий глаза - увидит. Не желающий видеть, не увидит.

"Кристалл и Путь" я читал раза три. Пару лет назад я просто пробежал глазами по диагонали, чтобы понять, о чём вообще идёт речь. Второй раз я читал глазами человека, "практикующего тибетский буддизм". То есть читал со старыми установками: с чем-то соглашался, с чем-то нет. 

И только прочитав книгу в третий раз (после недавних жарких дебатов на БФ) очень внимательно, без предубеждений, без личных симпатий и антипатий, с искренним стремлением понять суть, то вдруг обнаружил, что нахожусь в полном согласии с тем, что излагается. И тогда меня осенило: "Кьехо! А ведь так оно и есть на самом деле! Как же я раньше этого не понимал?!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, Вы всё время нарушаете совет Римпоче не спорить с последователями "постепенных путей" о преимуществах Дзогчен. Это глупо. Имеющий глаза - увидит. Не желающий видеть, не увидит.


Да, вполне возможно, каюсь!
Но я не пытаюсь обсуждать чью-то личную практику, не заставляю вступать в ДО, как это многим кажется. Я просто пытаюсь, насколько могу, ответит на те вопросы, которые были заданы теми, с кем, я, по вашему выражению  :Smilie: , спорю.
Ведь не приставал же я ни к кому и не заставляю делать ничего из того, что им не нравится. - Вопрошающие сами пришли сюда!!! - В РАЗДЕЛ ДЗОГЧЕН, задали свои вопросы, ответы на которые они уже знают, и сами же не верят в даваемые им ответы, ибо они расходятся с их личным пониманием того, в чём они не разбираются (что интересно, некоторые сами этот признают  :Smilie: ). Так зачем было спрашивать-то???  :Smilie: 
В общем-то, легче плюнуть на всё и оставить эти вопросы без ответов (попросту промолчать).
Наверное, так было бы лучше... И у вопрошающих было бы меньше отторжения от того, чего они не знают (а точнее, от того, ответы на что у них уже есть...  :Smilie: )...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Да, вполне возможно, каюсь!
> Но я не пытаюсь обсуждать чью-то личную практику, не заставляю вступать в ДО, как это многим кажется. Я пытаюсь просто ответит на те вопросы, которые были заданы теми, с кем, я, по вашему выражению, спорю.


Смотрите. Страсти уляглись 5 июля и трэд сошёл на нет (сообщение #72). 

Через 5 дней 10-го июля Вы кидаете новое сообщение: "Кажись, когда "сомневающиеся" говорят о высших способностях, то имеют в виду только "чиг чарва", которых мало. Отсюда и недоверие к пытающимся практиковать..."

Был ли смысл его оживлять? Очевидно, что нет.

----------


## Грег

> Смотрите. Страсти уляглись 5 июля и трэд сошёл на нет (сообщение #72). 
> 
> Через 5 дней 10-го июля Вы кидаете новое сообщение: "Кажись, когда "сомневающиеся" говорят о высших способностях, то имеют в виду только "чиг чарва", которых мало. Отсюда и недоверие к пытающимся практиковать..."
> 
> Был ли смысл его оживлять? Очевидно, что нет.


Это я оживил?  :Smilie: 
Тема пока ещё не закрыта.  :Smilie: 
Я нашёл, на тот момент, новый ответ на заданный в теме вопрос из нового для меня, на тот момент, источника и попытался привести его.
Что в этом странного?
Я уже предлагал закрыть раздел Дзогчен совсем, для того, чтобы не было смущения умов сомневающихся.
Давайте попросим администраторов. Вы этого хотите?

А пока раздел есть и темы не закрыты - будут ответы и дополнения.
Если вопрошающий в этой теме получил окончательный ответ на свой вопрос (и уже давно) и у него нет тени сомнения по этому поводу (а у меня есть моё личное субъективное ощущение, что таких сомнений у вопрошавшего не было и ДО задания вопроса  :Smilie:  ), то пусть закроет тему, или попросит сделать это модераторов.
А я понимаю так - тема открыта - значит можно её дополнить, если есть чем!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

А мне что-то в свете всех последних дискуссий вокруг да около Дзогчен вспомнился Еше Лодой Ринпоче:




> Некоторые, хотя и говорят, что придерживаются высоких воззрений (таких, например, как махамудра или зогчен), ведут себя хуже, чем свиньи или собаки: пьянствуют, развратничают, лезут в драки и т. п. В Тибете свинью считают нечистоплотным животным. Она предпочитает места, где побольше грязи и нечистот. Говорят, что употребившему мясо свиньи трудно хранить нравственность, у него тупеет ум. Вот такой свинье уподобляется человек, не хранящий нравственность. Некоторые, считая себя тантристами, не придерживаются нравственных обетов. Но будь ты хоть сиддха – ты обязательно должен придерживаться нравственности. Нравственность – основа всех благих качеств. Те, кто пренебрегают этим, пускают по ветру свое счастье. Корень этих пороков заключен в эгоцентризме. Поэтому нужно попирать ногами заблуждение и сразить в сердце привязанность к Я и его слугу. 
> Настоящий буддист должен желать другим счастья, славы и т.п., а на себя брать все плохое. Но, зачастую, бывает иначе. Мы, например, не любим признавать свои ошибки, стараемся свалить свою вину на других, а чужие заслуги приписать себе, причем эта установка часто лежит на самом дне нашего сознания. Корень этих пороков заключен в эгоцентризме. Поэтому нужно попирать ногами заблуждение и сразить в сердце привязанность к Я и его слугу.

----------


## Yuki

> А мне что-то в свете всех последних дискуссий вокруг да около Дзогчен вспомнился Еше Лодой Ринпоче:


Разные люди есть везде. Кто бы спорил.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Господа участники подфорума Дзогчен на БФ!

Модераторы не няньки. Их дело предупреждать нарушения известных правил общения. Соблюдение же самаи и винаи  - это ваша собственная духовная работа над собой, не надо её перекладывать на дядю. Склонность к (скрытому) злословию, неблагие и эгоистические мотивы, сплетни, создание сомнений в дхарме у окружающих, суесловие, разговоры о ламах и учениях дхармы в неблаговидном контексте и т.п.  -- они не в форуме дзогчен. А в умах участников. Так что не путайте причины и следствия и успешной вам практики!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> У нас есть методология не поподания в нижнии миры в следующей жизни и это основная моя задача сейчас.


Эти методы также не 100% надежны.

----------


## Legba

Если все устали - давайте закругляться.
Если же Сергей еще не устал биться с марами - завистниками, продолжайте, а то скучно. Даю час сроку, опосля все сверну :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Если все устали - давайте закругляться.
> Если же Сергей еще не устал биться с марами - завистниками, продолжайте, а то скучно. Даю час сроку, опосля все сверну


Биться?...  :Smilie:  Это не моя проблема.
В теме был задан вопрос-утверждение - я сколько мог пояснял  :Smilie: .
Если автор топика нашёл ответ или он у него "просто есть" пусть закрывает тему - это его право.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Спасибо всем учаснегам!  :Smilie:  

Под занавес приведу ссылку на беседу Тилопы и Наропы. Может кого-то она наведёт на размышления:

Однажды Наропа пришёл в город. Там, уподобившись маленькому ребёнку, он стал жить среди детей. Иногда он играл, смеялся, иногда плакал. Так, по его мнению, должны были выглядеть "деяния" настоящего йогина.

Тилопа появился в небесах и молвил:
Если это не было приказано тебе Ламой и дакинями,
Если ты ещё не развил опыт и реализацию,
Если ты не освобождён от инстинктивных привязанностей,
Не совершай деяний, Наропа!

Наропа спросил:
Значит, мне следует слушать Дхарму?

Тилопа отвечал:
Слушать Дхарму –
Всё равно, что пить солёную воду.
Это не избавит от жажды, Наропа.

Наропа спросил:
Значит, мне следует самому учить Дхарме?

Тилопа отвечал:
Создавая всё больше и больше украшений из слов,
Невозможно реализовать саму суть, Наропа.

Наропа спросил:
Значит, мне следует заняться медитацией?

Тилопа отвечал:
Тот, кто освободился от инстинктивных привязанностей,
Получает опыт без всякой медитации.

Наропа спросил:
Значит, мне всё-таки следует действовать?

Тилопа отвечал:
Когда ты ушёл из долины двойственности,
Тогда нет нужды совершать действия, Наропа.

Наропа спросил:
Значит, мне следует наблюдать природу вещей?

Тилопа отвечал:
Будучи непостижима умом и ненадумана,
Природа вещей не наблюдаема, Наропа.

Наропа спросил:
Значит, мне следует ожидать, пока результат будет достигнут сам собой?

Тилопа ответил:
*Когда ты свободен от двойственности ожиданий и опасений,
Тогда нечего будет больше достигать, Наропа.*

...

Природа ума – это единство ясного света и пустотности,
Которое свободно от двойственных крайностей.

...

Подробнее: http://www.kuban.ru/forum_new/forum36/arhiv/6771.html

----------


## Legba

> Если автор топика нашёл ответ или он у него "просто есть" пусть закрывает тему - это его право.


Вопрос не очень-то разрешился. Был приведен один список высших способностей в сообщении нумер 29 и ссылка на совершенно другой за нумером 73. Впрочем, следуя наставлениям из "Заключения" книги "Семде" становится ясно следующее. Практика дзогрима и в частности кармамудры мне не по зубам, это для меня лично очевидно. Не будем вдаваться в физиологические подробности, но кармамудра - не шутки.  :Smilie:  Там масса йогических штук, весьма непростых в исполнении. Соответственно, коль скоро и это (для меня лично) крутовато, остаются тодролы, и то дело. Единственный оставшийся мне неясным момент. Означает ли описанная в "Заключении" нисходящая последовательность, что практикующие Дзогпа Ченпо уж точно обладают способностью (в частности на уровне физиологии) практиковать кармамудру (коль скоро это более низкий уровень)?

----------


## Грег

> Вопрос не очень-то разрешился. Был приведен один список высших способностей в сообщении нумер 29 и ссылка на совершенно другой за нумером 73. Впрочем, следуя наставлениям из "Заключения" книги "Семде" становится ясно следующее. Практика дзогрима и в частности кармамудры мне не по зубам, это для меня лично очевидно. Не будем вдаваться в физиологические подробности, но кармамудра - не шутки.  Там масса йогических штук, весьма непростых в исполнении. Соответственно, коль скоро и это (для меня лично) крутовато, остаются тодролы, и то дело. Единственный оставшийся мне неясным момент. Означает ли описанная в "Заключении" нисходящая последовательность, что практикующие Дзогпа Ченпо уж точно обладают способностью (в частности на уровне физиологии) практиковать кармамудру (коль скоро это более низкий уровень)?


Legba,  :Smilie:  я, конечно, прошу прощения, за то, что опять влезаю, но вы опять говорите не о Дзогчене  :Smilie: . Главная практика Дзогчена - это созерцание и все остальные практики направлены на развитие этой практики.  :Smilie: 
Кьедрим и Дзогрим - это тантрийские практики, не практики Ати-йоги/Дзогчена. Отождествляя Кьедрим Дзогрим и Дзогчен - вы путаете и себя и других. В Дзогчене нет Кьедрима и Дзогрима - это практики постепенного пути. Тем более, что в вышеупомятутой вами книге "Семде..." нет упоминания ни кьедрима, ни дзогрима...
Впрочем, это ваше дело и ваше право так считать ...

Про кармамудру не так просто вам ответить как вам спросить  :Smilie: .
Практикующие Дзогпа Ченпо обладают любой способностью, если понимают практику, которую делают, понимают её нужность для себя и у них есть на неё передача. так я думаю...

PS. А почему именно кармамудра?

----------


## Грег

> Вопрос не очень-то разрешился.


Я могу пояснить, в силу своих скромных возможностей, почему не разрешился  :Smilie: .

На мой взгляд потому, что вы пытаетесь встроить ответ в уже имеющиеся у вас понятия и воззрения. Вы как будто с лекалом ходите, прикладывате его ко всему и решаете - подходит/не подходит.
Что-то вроде того, что положения теории относительности, к примеру, невозможно описать в рамках Ньютоновской теории - она выходит за её пределы - хочешь, не хочешь, но для понимания ТО придётся принять её положения и определения.
ИМХО, это не поможет.

Legba, только не подумайте, опять, что я говорю о вашей неспособности и т.п.
Я говорю о подходе к поиску решения.

----------


## Грег

Может эта цитата ответит на вопрос о кармамудре?:

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. КРИСТАЛЛ И ПУТЬ СВЕТА




> Кармамудра, йогическая практика высокого уровня, в которой для
> объединения солнечной и лунной энергии используется соитие,
> также является источником изображений яб-юм ? символа реальности,
> рассматриваемой как блаженная игра пустоты и энергии. Но кармамудра -
> это подлинная практика, а не экстравагантный способ заниматься
> любовью под видом духовной практики. Ее важность на высших стадиях
> тантрийского пути можно понять из тантрийской пословицы: "Без
> кармамудры нет Махамудры". В Дзогчене кармамудра не является
> главной практикой. В Дзогчене объединяют собственное состояние с любым
> ...

----------


## Legba

Сергей, а Вы сами читаете цитаты, которые постите?
Хорошо, я повторю то, что Вы постили за номером 103 (выделено мной).




> Есть несчастливые люди, которые не подошли даже к малейшей возможности практиковать тречо (tregchod) и тогэй (thodgal), которые не в состоянии понять, а может быть они даже не хотят этого. У них нет даже малых способностей. Тогда что же им делать?
> 
> *Если будет возможность, им нужно получить тантрическое посвящение, затем им нужно преподать метод цалунг (rtsa lung, визуализацию каналов, чакр и праны) и практику кармамудры,* сексуальную практику, и посредством этих четырех методов ввести четыре гава (dga 'bа), т. е. средства, связанные с ощущениями. Потому что, даже если человек ничего не понимает, по крайней мере, он поймет ощущение удовольствия, которое есть нечто конкретное, а не что-то воображаемое. Но есть люди, которые не чувствуют даже этого. В этом случае мы не знаем, что им следует делать.


Повторяю вопрос. Практика кармамудры, согласно этому тексту, для "несчастных людей", неспособных к основным практикам Дзогпа Ченпо. Означает ли это, что практикующий трекчо уж точно *способен* практиковать кармамудру?

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, а Вы сами читаете цитаты, которые постите?


Смотря что вы имеете в виду, когда говорите "читать".  :Smilie: 
Я, к примеру, не знаю этого...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Повторяю вопрос. Практика кармамудры, согласно этому тексту, для "несчастных людей", неспособных к основным практикам Дзогпа Ченпо. Означает ли это, что практикующий трекчо уж точно *способен* практиковать кармамудру?


Ну так получается, что так  :Smilie: 
А вы-то что хотели этим сказать?
Что ННР не ведает, что пишет?
Вы с кем спорить-то пытаетесь - со мной или с ННР?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Повторяю вопрос. Практика кармамудры, согласно этому тексту, для "несчастных людей", неспособных к основным практикам Дзогпа Ченпо. Означает ли это, что практикующий трекчо уж точно *способен* практиковать кармамудру?


А если серьёзно, то смысл написанного, ИМХО, в том, что в Дзогчене с умом работают посредством самого ума.
Если индивид не имеет к этому способности, то использует более "лёгкие" методы работы (лёгкие, в смысле, что их результат легче увидеть через ощущения) - работа с энергией, с телом и ощущениями.
В Дзогчене работа идёт напрямую с умом, в кармамудре, в данном случае, с умом через ощущения.

Я думаю, это так следует понимать...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Я могу пояснить, в силу своих скромных возможностей, почему не разрешился .
> 
> На мой взгляд потому, что вы пытаетесь встроить ответ в уже имеющиеся у вас понятия и воззрения. Вы как будто с лекалом ходите, прикладывате его ко всему и решаете - подходит/не подходит.


Сергей,

Мне кажется, что люди могут быть правы и с таким подходом, ведь это не от их вредности, а однажды они каким-то образом убедились или решили, что такое лекало - правильное, т.к. позволяет, скажем, "построить лодку переправляющую на тот берег". Вы (мы) вроде тоже утверждаем, что строим/имеем аналогичную по функциональности лодку. Но другую. Ок, спрашивают нас люди, как она работает? Что ею движет(у нас то-то, но у вас вроде этого нет)? Что её защищает от потопления(у нас то-то, но вы говорите и этого у вас нет)? И тп.
Люди в недоумении.

Мне кажется, что решение у этой проблемы принципиально таки есть.
Если объяснения строить не на основе перечисления того, что мы в отличии от них НЕ делаем(а то ведь складывается впечатление, что ничего не делаем  :Smilie: , а на основе того как в дзогчене решаются такие-то задачи(возможно по другому), то вопросы закроются.

К примеру та же кармамудра. Она же не для самой себя делается. А для достижения какого-то конкретного результата. Если дзогченцы не практикуют кармамудру - то как они достигают её результата по-другому? Ведь утверждается, что практика дзогчена СОДЕРЖИТ в себе результаты всех колесниц, правильно? Значит и результат кармамудры должен где-то достигаться. На этот вопрос наверняка существует ответ.
Шине, випашьяна, ньендро, что угодно, делаются не для самих себя, а для каких то результатов. Эти результаты в дзогчене достигаются. Как?

Далее, АндрейЧ тоже задавал где-то выше вопросы. Как в дзогчене предохраняются от ошибки нигилизма? От ошибки неважности других людей? От неправильного понимания пустотности? И т.п.
На эти вопросы существуют ответы.

Так что мне кажется диалог принципиально - возможен. Ведь пересечение колесниц есть - не в деталях воззрения и практик, но в сфере получения результатов.
Нужно или не нужно вести такой диалог, с кем и кому - это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Из-за того, что кто-то не может практиковать трекчо и тогьял ещё не означает, что он сможет практиковать кармамудру, кьерим и дзогрим. От каждого по способностям.

----------


## Legba

> Ну так получается, что так 
> А вы-то что хотели этим сказать?
> Что ННР не ведает, что пишет?
> Вы с кем спорить-то пытаетесь - со мной или с ННР?


Нет - нет, я ни с кем не спорю.
Просто теперь буду иметь соответствующую информацию - если некто утверждает, что практикует трекчо, это означает, что он* может* практиковать кармамудру. Йогические способности, потребные для этого, вполне верифицируемы. Соответственно, даже если мы не можем верифицировать осуществление индивидом "прямого ознакомления" и т.д., мы можем, по крайней мере, отследить *более низкий* уровень способностей. И, если он не достигнут, с уверенностью отрицать возможность нахождения индивида на более высокой ступени. Это важный ответ, коего я искал.
Кстати, если авторитеты сочтут мой вывод лажей - просьба не отмалчиваться  :Smilie: . В противном случае, по умолчанию, буду считать себя правым.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей,
> 
> Мне кажется, что люди могут быть правы и с таким подходом, ведь это не от их вредности, а однажды они каким-то образом убедились или решили, что такое лекало - правильное, т.к. позволяет, скажем, "построить лодку переправляющую на тот берег". Вы (мы) вроде тоже утверждаем, что строим/имеем аналогичную по функциональности лодку. Но другую. Ок, спрашивают нас люди, как она работает? Что ею движет(у нас то-то, но у вас вроде этого нет)? Что её защищает от потопления(у нас то-то, но вы говорите и этого у вас нет)? И тп.
> Люди в недоумении.


Да, лекало правильное! Но, правильно-то не абсолютно, а только для них же самих. Вот в чём дело! А если есть отождествление своего личного лекала с "истинным" лекалом, то появляется недоумение по поводу наличия других ленкал  :Smilie: .



> Мне кажется, что решение у этой проблемы принципиально таки есть.
> Если объяснения строить не на основе перечисления того, что мы в отличии от них НЕ делаем(а то ведь складывается впечатление, что ничего не делаем , а на основе того как в дзогчене решаются такие-то задачи(возможно по другому), то вопросы закроются.


Ну так если складывается, то значит не делаем (для кого-то так выглядит)  :Smilie: .
И это невозможно, ИМХО, объяснить, если тот, кто задаёт вопросы уверен, что никак иначе кроме как ему объяснили авторитеты сделать это  невозможно.



> К примеру та же кармамудра. Она же не для самой себя делается. А для достижения какого-то конкретного результата. Если дзогченцы не практикуют кармамудру - то как они достигают её результата по-другому?


Я это объяснил выше - с помощью работы напрямую с умом, вместо работы с умом через ощущения тела, в случае кармамудры. Другое дело, что не попробовав и не испытав этот метод невозможно понять, что он действенен, а доверия к словам учителей, которые об этом говорят, нет  :Smilie: .



> Ведь утверждается, что практика дзогчена СОДЕРЖИТ в себе результаты всех колесниц, правильно? Значит и результат кармамудры должен где-то достигаться. На этот вопрос наверняка существует ответ.
> Шине, випашьяна, ньендро, что угодно, делаются не для самих себя, а для каких то результатов. Эти результаты в дзогчене достигаются. Как?


ИМХО, не всё можно объяснить. Просто ввиду некорректности некоторых вопросов.



> Далее, АндрейЧ тоже задавал где-то выше вопросы. Как в дзогчене предохраняются от ошибки нигилизма? От ошибки неважности других людей? От неправильного понимания пустотности? И т.п.
> На эти вопросы существуют ответы.


Я это объяснил словами Тулку Ургьена Римпоче  :Smilie: 



> Так что мне кажется диалог принципиально - возможен. Ведь пересечение колесниц есть - не в деталях воззрения и практик, но в сфере получения результатов.


ИМХО, не всегда возможен. Нельзя объяснить то, что для кого-то не существует. А вопрос, зачастую, упирается именно в это! 
Зачастую, нужно принять понятия и определения другой стороны, как в ТО, к примеру, как не пыжся, но зависимости времени от скорости движения в рамках Ньютоновской теории не выведешь.
А если дело в сфере получения результатов, то никаких проблем вообще нет - занимайся тем, в чём уверен, а другой будет заниматься другим - тем, в чём он уверен.

----------


## Грег

> Нет - нет, я ни с кем не спорю.
> Просто теперь буду иметь соответствующую информацию - если некто утверждает, что практикует трекчо, это означает, что он* может* практиковать кармамудру. ...


Legba, вам очень сложно что-либо объяснить. Нужно всегда "следить за базаром", дабы не обронить фразу, которую вы истолкуете как вам угодно.
Не всегда верно то, что если А - это Б, то Б - это А.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> ИМХО, не всегда возможен. Нельзя объяснить то, что для кого-то не существует.


Ну что же, возможно это мои личные представления, которые никогда не противоречили никаким иным колесницам.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Нет - нет, я ни с кем не спорю.
> Просто теперь буду иметь соответствующую информацию - если некто утверждает, что практикует трекчо, это означает, что он* может* практиковать кармамудру. Йогические способности, потребные для этого, вполне верифицируемы. Соответственно, даже если мы не можем верифицировать осуществление индивидом "прямого ознакомления" и т.д., мы можем, по крайней мере, отследить *более низкий* уровень способностей. И, если он не достигнут, с уверенностью отрицать возможность нахождения индивида на более высокой ступени. Это важный ответ, коего я искал.
> Кстати, если авторитеты сочтут мой вывод лажей - просьба не отмалчиваться . В противном случае, по умолчанию, буду считать себя правым.


Пётр, по-моему, Вы уже юродствуете. Вырвали фразу из контекста и делаете абсурдные выводы. 

Вы сами писали как-то, чтобы практиковать кармамудру нужно "нехило разобраться с дзогримом", т.е. с каналами и бинду. Это означает, что перед этим вы должны "нехило" разобраться с кьеримом, это означает, что перед этим Вы должны "нехило" разобраться с шинэ и пониманием пустотности хотя бы на теоретическом уровне и т.д.

----------


## Грег

> Ну что же, возможно это мои личные представления, которые никогда не противоречили никаким иным колесницам.


Ну так давайте попробуем вместе  :Smilie: .
Я же не говорю, что это невозможно.
Но, пока!, это никому не удалось.
Касательно отдельных конкретных персонажей это не удалось ни ННР, ни И. Берхину, ни мне, ни кому другому.
Вывод, конечно, напрашивается один - умолкнуть и не биться головой об стену  :Smilie: . Но ведь кому-то это поможет...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Просто теперь буду иметь соответствующую информацию - если некто утверждает, что практикует трекчо, это означает, что он* может* практиковать кармамудру. ...


А вы знаете, что такое трекчо, и что для этого нужно?  :Smilie: 
Вы так рассуждаете, как-будто опробовали и то и то и сделали на основании этого какой-то вывод.
Смешно, ей богу...  :Smilie:   и грустно от чего-то...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Это кажущееся противоречие лишний раз доказывает, что определять дзогчен как апогей единства кьерима и дзогрима некорректно.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Кстати, если авторитеты сочтут мой вывод лажей - просьба не отмалчиваться . В противном случае, по умолчанию, буду считать себя правым.


Ок, хоть я и не считаю себя авторитетом, вставлю 5 копеек  :Smilie: .
Ваш вывод - не лажа! Но в вашей системе координат (в вашм измерении).
Ваш вывод - может быть лажей в другой системе координат (в другом измерении).
Если вы предполагаете, что кроме вашей системы координат не существует никакой другой (другого измерения), и, более того, она и является истинной, то это лажа, ибо Будда говорил, что всё проявленное иллюзорно.

С абсолютной точки зрения нет ни правых, ни не правых, ибо все они заблуждаются, если верить словам Будды об иллюзорности проявленного.

----------


## Грег

> Это кажущееся противоречие лишний раз доказывает, что определять дзогчен как апогей единства кьерима и дзогрима некорректно.


Корректно, если понимать о чём речь!

----------


## Legba

> Пётр, по-моему, Вы уже юродствуете. Вырвали фразу из контекста и делаете абсурдные выводы. 
> 
> Вы сами писали как-то, чтобы практиковать кармамудру нужно "нехило разобраться с дзогримом", т.е. с каналами и бинду. Это означает, что перед этим вы должны "нехило" разобраться с кьеримом, это означает, что перед этим Вы должны "нехило" разобраться с шинэ и пониманием пустотности хотя бы на теоретическом уровне и т.д.


Да где же абсурд-то, елы-палы! Перечитайте кусок из сообщения 103. Все логично, четко, стройно. Не можете делать основные практики Дзогпа Ченпо - практикуйте кармамудру. Не можете и этого - тодролы и т.д. Да, кармамудра это вершина дзогрима. А Дзогпа Ченпо - еще "круче". Чего Вас смущает-то?




> Это кажущееся противоречие лишний раз доказывает, что определять дзогчен как апогей единства кьерима и дзогрима некорректно.


Это Вы Джигме Лингпа скажите. Дескать, как-то Вы, сударь, некорректненько излагаете.  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> Ну так давайте попробуем вместе .


Упаси господь!  :Smilie: 
Я не хочу в эту заварушку приводить ещё и своих демонов. Тут хватает без меня  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Корректно, если понимать о чём речь!





> Да где же абсурд-то, елы-палы! Перечитайте кусок из сообщения 103. Все логично, четко, стройно. Не можете делать основные практики Дзогпа Ченпо - практикуйте кармамудру. Не можете и этого - тодролы и т.д. Да, кармамудра это вершина дзогрима. А Дзогпа Ченпо - еще "круче". Чего Вас смущает-то?


Это смотря откуда посмотреть. Если снизу-вверх, то да, а если сверху-вниз, то нет. Апогей предполагает постепенность достижения. Это как восхождение на вершину - сначала вы берёте одну высоту, потом другую, потом третью. Но если использовать "вертолёт" прямой передачи, то можно сразу обнаружить себя на вершине или хотя бы почувствовать вкус этого состояния и благодаря вторичным практикам сделать его устойчивым переживанием. И когда уже не остаётся сомнений, то, пожалуйста, практикуйте основные практики - янтиг, трекчо и тогьял. И никакая кармамудра уже не понадобится.

----------


## Грег

> Упаси господь! 
> Я не хочу в эту заварушку приводить ещё и своих демонов. Тут хватает без меня


Ну вот видите  :Smilie: , и у вас  нет рецепта.
А вы говорите есть выход  :Smilie: .
Наверное есть, но пока, я (могу говорить только о себе) не нашёл его.
Нужно ли его искать? - Не знаю... Но  пока ищу...

----------


## Грег

> Это смотря откуда посмотреть. Если снизу-вверх, то да, а если сверху-вниз, то нет. ...


А вот отсюда посмотреть - 

Если считать состояние Дзогчен результатом практики объединения кьедрим и дзогрим - корректно.
Если считать, что состояние Дзогчен достижимо ТОЛЬКО практикой объединения кьедрим и дзогрим - не корректно.
ИМХО!

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Это как восхождение на вершину - сначала вы берёте одну высоту, потом другую, потом третью. Но если использовать "вертолёт" прямой передачи, то можно сразу обнаружить себя на вершине или хотя бы почувствовать вкус этого состояния и благодаря вторичным практикам сделать его устойчивым переживанием.


Для вопрошающих в этой теме не существует никаких вертолётов.
Нет, они есть, но не для них  :Smilie: , а для лётчиков после многих лет, а может и жизней обучения в лётной школе.
Сами же они считают, что в этой жизни дорога в лётную школу им закрыта. И раз им закрыта, то другие ничем не лучше их.
И наплевать, что Миларепа говорит другое...  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Это Вы Джигме Лингпа скажите. Дескать, как-то Вы, сударь, некорректненько излагаете.


Джигме Лингпа всё верно излагает.
Но то, что он излагает - это одно, а то, что мы можем понять из его слов - это совершенно другое.
А вот вы, батенька, всё'ж-таки спорите с ННР  :Smilie: ...

----------


## Грег

> Да где же абсурд-то, елы-палы! Перечитайте кусок из сообщения 103. Все логично, четко, стройно. Не можете делать основные практики Дзогпа Ченпо - практикуйте кармамудру. Не можете и этого - тодролы и т.д. Да, кармамудра это вершина дзогрима. А Дзогпа Ченпо - еще "круче". Чего Вас смущает-то?


Вы только забыли то, что было написано до слова "кармамудра" ("Если будет возможность, им нужно получить тантрическое посвящение, затем им нужно преподать метод цалунг (rtsa lung, визуализацию каналов, чакр и праны) и практику кармамудры, сексуальную практику" и т.д.).  :Smilie: 
А в остальном ничего - верно передали написанные слова.
Вы это поняли, что завтра получай передачу и завтра же практикуй?  :Smilie: 
ИМХО, не то имелось в виду.

PS. Кстати, я попытался объяснить выше (со своей колокольни, конечно же), что означает этот совет Римпоче.

----------


## Legba

> Но если использовать "вертолёт" прямой передачи, то можно сразу обнаружить себя на вершине или хотя бы почувствовать вкус этого состояния и благодаря вторичным практикам сделать его устойчивым переживанием. И когда уже не остаётся сомнений, то, пожалуйста, практикуйте основные практики - янтиг, трекчо и тогьял. И никакая кармамудра уже не понадобится.


Я и не говорю, что понадобится. Хорошо, используем Ваш пример. Я говорил о том, что заброшенному на вершину вертолетом ничего не стоит спустится чуть-чуть пониже. Даже если он там не был, какая проблема-то?

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  А Дзогпа Ченпо - еще "круче". Чего Вас смущает-то?


Тот, который уже может практиковать трекчо и тогал - наверное, да, а что вас смущает?

----------


## Грег

> Я и не говорю, что понадобится. Хорошо, используем Ваш пример. Я говорил о том, что заброшенному на вершину вертолетом ничего не стоит спустится чуть-чуть пониже. Даже если он там не был, какая проблема-то?


Если он там не был, то надо развивать возможность там побывать - с этого начинается!!! практика Дзогчен и это соответствует первому завету Гараба Дорже.
А вот второй завет - "не оставаться в сомнениях" не согласуется с вашим - "спуститься пониже".
А если он там уже побывал, то нет смысла спускаться ниже.
Всё просто - какой смысл изучать арифметику, если нам уже алгебру показали?

----------


## Legba

> Всё просто - какой смысл изучать арифметику, если нам уже алгебру показали?


Либо это означает, что некто уже знает арифметику, что можно проверить.
Или он изучает алгебру, не зная арифметики. 

Бессмысленно учить буквы, когда умеешь читать. Но Вы постулируете возможность читать, *не зная букв*.

----------


## Грег

> Либо это означает, что некто уже знает арифметику, что можно проверить.
> Или он изучает алгебру, не зная арифметики. 
> 
> Бессмысленно учить буквы, когда умеешь читать. Но Вы постулируете возможность читать, *не зная букв*.


А откуда вы знаете, что кто-то не знает арифметику?
Вы проверьте!  :Smilie: 
Возмите ригпОметр и проверьте!  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Если развивать эту аналогию с вертолётом. 

Не все могут сразу сесть за штурвал и высадиться на вершине. Нужен опытный пилот-инструктор, который а) знает в совершенстве устройство вертолёта, б) имеет опыт, в) знает особенности ландшафта и г) знает куда лететь.

Скажем, учитель - это и есть тот пилот-инструктор. Допустим некто - новичок, который ничего не знает, садится в вертолёт в качестве пассажира и таким образом на вершине он получает личное переживание (personal experience). 

Затем он "спускается" на ту базу, с которой улетел, уже имея это переживание, изучает устройство вертолёта и лётное дело. Примерно так. 

И когда он реализует плод, то срабатывает принцип - "знание одного даёт знание всего".

Разумеется, эта аналогия с вертолётом - всего лишь ментальный концепт.

----------


## куру хунг

> Возмите ригпОметр и проверьте!


 Нету у него ригпометра, есть только ламримометр. Вот в чём вся фигня. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Legba

Дык!
На фига мне ригпОметр.
В качестве арифметики у нас выступит кармамудра.
Способность к ней - вполне верифицируема, как я уже замечал.

----------


## Legba

> Затем он "спускается" на ту базу, с которой улетел, уже имея это переживание, изучает устройство вертолёта и лётное дело. Примерно так.


От приехали! А чем же, позвольте узнать, тогда этот маршрут так отличается от всех прочих?! Все равно, учи матчасть и пили вверх потихоньку. Ну была у тебя ознакомительная экскурсия на вершину, хорошо. Да только рассматривается возможность того, что из за метели или еще чего вершину Вы так и не разглядели. Нет, Дима, Вы ушли не в ту степь. Так получается не "непостепенный путь", а "постепенный путь с феерическим шоу".  :Smilie: 
Я склонен думать, что действительно, тех кто сможет вершину разглядеть, там и оставляют. И им то не составит труда спустится вниз и вообще погулять.А кто не разглядел - в базовый лагерь, рюкзак на спину и вперед. :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Дык!
> На фига мне ригпОметр.
> В качестве арифметики у нас выступит кармамудра.
> Способность к ней - вполне верифицируема, как я уже замечал.


Не-а... не показатель это...
Нафига козе баян?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я склонен думать, что действительно, тех кто сможет вершину разглядеть, там и оставляют. И им то не составит труда спустится вниз и вообще погулять.А кто не разглядел - в базовый лагерь, рюкзак на спину и вперед.


А вот в этом и есть ваша ошибка, в данном случае! - Это скорее подход Дзен, только там вершину никто не показывает, к ней ученик идёт сам, не догадываясь как она выглядит и однажды неожиданно оказывается сразу на вершине, где и остаётся.
Ваша ошибка в том, что по вашим рассуждениям получается, что для того, чтобы остаться на вершине, надо уже быть на ней (ведь никто не в силах вас туда насильно затащить, можно только показать, а вы уж считаете, что раз показали, то и оставить должны - так не бывает!)
И ещё ваша ошибка, ИМХО, на данный момент вот в этой "склонности думать" - в размышлении о том, в чем лично не было переживания.
Если внимательно читать книги учителей (и необязательно ННР), то становится очень ясным, что личные переживания, как последствия практики, так скажем, имеют решающее значение, а всё, касающееся "склонности думать" не более, чем интеллектуальные мудрствования.

Legba, я ещё раз прошу не принимать эти рассуждения на свой счёт или как недоверие к вашим умственным способностям.
Речь о другом - о самом подходе к поиску ответа на ваш вопрос. Так или иначе, но вы им пользуетесь, и не обращаете никакого внимания на замечания по этому поводу.

----------


## Грег

> Нету у него ригпометра, есть только ламримометр. Вот в чём вся фигня.


Думаю, что и ламримометра нет.
Можно померить количество накопленных знаний и выученных страниц, а продвинутость в практике - очень субъективная величина, если смотреть снаружи.
Количество и качество реализации дипломом не проверишь.
Хотя есть уникумы, даже на этом форуме, способные сравнить количество реализации у мастеров разных школ  :Smilie: .

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Бессмысленно учить буквы, когда умеешь читать. Но Вы постулируете возможность читать, *не зная букв*.


Ничего я не постулирую. 
Просто, я говорю, что кто-то может и не знает ВАШИХ букв, зато знает другие.  :Smilie:   :Wink:  
Поэтому, ваше мерило букв, в этом случае, неприменимо.

А может и постулирую  :Smilie: . К тому же, кто сказал, что уметь читать - умение обязательное?
Может хватит и умения слушать? А?
Тогда и умение читать - бесполезное умение. Не так ли?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

"Многие из тех, кто в наше время утверждает, что занимается Дзогченом и Махамудрой, заблуждаются. Эти учения - подлинные сокровища, бриллианты. Не менее ценной является и тантрическая практика стадии завершения - дзогрим. Между ними нет различий. В них во всех говорится о ясном свете ума. Каждое учение вам помогает. Так что уважайте все учения, не будьте предвзятыми, ограниченными людьми. Но не надо сразу же принимать их на веру, не проверяя. Вначале хорошенько всё исследуйте.
Лама Цонкапа говорил, что Дзогчен и Махамудра - драгоценнейшие учения, но иногда они даются на очень высоком уровне, и начинающие могут истолковать их неправильно. Например, в них содержатся наставления о том, что нет необходимости делать простирания и читать мантры. В них сказано: "Просто пребывай в природе своего ума, и ты мгновенно получишь освобождение". Здесь надо иметь в виду, что эти инструкции предназначены не для нас. Когда практик достигает восьмой стадии шаматхи, он не должен более применять противоядия. Ему просто надо пребывать в естественной медитации. Когда орёл взлетает, ему необходимо махать крыльями. Без помощи крыльев он не сможет взлететь. Но когда он поднимается высоко в небо, то, взмахивая крыльями, нарушит плавность своего полёта. В это время он должен просто парить в небе. Если же орёл ещё при взлёте расправит крылья и попробует парить, он никуда не улетит.
Итак, всё зависит от уровня, на котором вы находитесь. Важно знать, на каких практиков рассчитано то или иное учение и с какой точки зрения оно даётся. Тогда вы не найдёте никаких противоречий между четырьмя школами буддизма."

Геше Джампа Тинлей

----------


## Alert

//когда практик достигает восьмой стадии шаматхи, он не должен более применять противоядия.//

Наврядли кто ответит, но все-же вопрос: учитель таки может ввести ученика в состояние восьмой стадии шаматхи? Т.е. восьмая стадия есть естественное состояние?

----------


## Грег

> //когда практик достигает восьмой стадии шаматхи, он не должен более применять противоядия.//
> 
> Наврядли кто ответит, но все-же вопрос: учитель таки может ввести ученика в состояние восьмой стадии шаматхи? Т.е. восьмая стадия есть естественное состояние?


Никто никого не может никуда ввести.
Это может сделать только сам практикующий.
Поэтому, если вы хотите ответ в стиле да/нет то, ИМХО, - нет, не может.

----------


## Грег

> Да и статистически кажется странным, что практикующих с высшими способностями среди европейцев больше чем с низшими.


 :Smilie:  
Какой текст не возьми,  в каждом найдётся ответ на любой вопрос.
Хоть обцитируйся...  :Smilie: 

из Интервью с Лопоном Тэндзином Намдаком:




> ...
> Ева Хофингер: Значит, Вы думаете, что западному уму легко постичь естественное состояние? 
> 
> ЛТНР: Безусловно. Да, да, безусловно. Ведь вы с детства приучены думать. В Тибете же сложилось так, что там нет школьной системы образования. Поэтому там необходимо заниматься предварительными практиками. Если у вас есть время и условия делать предварительные практики, это очень хорошо. Я не хочу сказать, что их не нужно делать. Но вы можете выяснить, какие практики вам важно выполнять. 
> ...


В общем-то, я это уже говорил, своими словами  :Smilie:

----------


## AndreiCH

Интересно мнение Куру Хунга по поводу спиритической развитости европейцев и того что им не надо делать предварительные практики. Может показаться странным, но именно Куру Хунг для меня сейчас является наиболее авторитетным русскоязычным практикующим Дзогчен. 
Куру Хунг, важна ли степень развитости относительной Бодхичитты для практикующего Дзогчен? Второе, во время предварительных практик мы развиваем нашу концентрацию и умение удерживать спиритическое спокойствие. Без этих начальных навыков, серьезная практика Тантры не только малополезна, но и может создать условия для проявления неблагой кармы. 

Как обстоит дело с практикой Дзогчен? Если практикующий спиритически бездарен ( в данный период ) или/и эгоцентричен, не повредит ли ему практика Дзогчен, "крышу не снесет"? Каково ваше мнение Куру Хунг?

----------


## Вао

> А вот в этом и есть ваша ошибка, в данном случае! - Это скорее подход Дзен, только там вершину никто не показывает, к ней ученик идёт сам, не догадываясь как она выглядит и однажды неожиданно оказывается сразу на вершине, где и остаётся.


Не совсем так. Вообще то метод Дзэн основан на прямом указании на природу Будды.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> Не совсем так. Вообще то метод Дзэн основан на прямом указании на природу Будды.


Могу и ошибаться - я ведь написал - "скорее...".

Каким образом в Дзен происходит прямое указании на природу Будды и в какой момент?
Я могу сказать как это происходит в Дзогчене.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> От приехали! А чем же, позвольте узнать, тогда этот маршрут так отличается от всех прочих?! Все равно, учи матчасть и пили вверх потихоньку. Ну была у тебя ознакомительная экскурсия на вершину, хорошо. Да только рассматривается возможность того, что из за метели или еще чего вершину Вы так и не разглядели. Нет, Дима, Вы ушли не в ту степь. Так получается не "непостепенный путь", а "постепенный путь с феерическим шоу". 
> 
> Я склонен думать, что действительно, тех кто сможет вершину разглядеть, там и оставляют. И им то не составит труда спустится вниз и вообще погулять.А кто не разглядел - в базовый лагерь, рюкзак на спину и вперед.


Нет, нет. Альпинизм – это путь постепенного восхождения.

Я бы так сказал. Учитель – это пилот-инструктор. Вертолёт – это тело. Прямая передача – это ознакомительная экскурсия на вершину, где ученики получают личное переживание. Кому-то сразу удаётся обнаружить чистое присутствие ригпа в потоке ума, кому-то нет. Во время экскурсии кто-то может задремать, кто-то боится высоты, может потерять сознание и всё пропустить. 

Затем будущие лётчики-вертолётчики, возвращаются на базу и проходят там обучение. Они изучают маршрут и карту местности («раздел сэмдэ»), изучают аэродинамику, учатся управлять вертолётом, изучают техническое устройство, тумблеры, датчики и приборы (раздел лонгдэ и мэннгагдэ).

Когда-нибудь, ученик сам становится инструктором. Если он чувствует, что вертолёт исчерпал свой рабочий ресурс, он поднимает свой вертолёт в небо, высаживается на вершине и больше не возвращается, либо получает на базе новый вертолёт.

Конечно, можно совмещать вертолётную науку с альпинизмом и пробовать взойти на вершину постепенным путём. Никто ж не запрещает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Интересно мнение Куру Хунга по поводу спиритической развитости европейцев и того что им не надо делать предварительные практики. 
> ...
> Как обстоит дело с практикой Дзогчен? Если практикующий спиритически бездарен ( в данный период ) или/и эгоцентричен, не повредит ли ему практика Дзогчен, "крышу не снесет"? Каково ваше мнение Куру Хунг?


А почему именно куру хунг?
Он об этом где-то говорил?

----------


## Вао

> Могу и ошибаться - я ведь написал - "скорее...".
> 
> Каким образом в Дзен происходит прямое указании на природу Будды и в какой момент?
> Я могу сказать как это происходит в Дзогчене.


В Дзэн существуют две основные практики это направление Линьцзи, которая основана на медитации над коаном (хваду) и направление Цаодун или школа Молчаливого озарения основаная на безобъектной медитации.

----------


## AndreiCH

> А почему именно куру хунг?
> Он об этом где-то говорил?


Не, он об этом выразительно молчал! Вот и возник вопрос - о чем молчал Куру Хунг?

----------


## Legba

> Наврядли кто ответит, но все-же вопрос: учитель таки может ввести ученика в состояние восьмой стадии шаматхи? Т.е. восьмая стадия есть естественное состояние?


Вопрос, конечно, не вполне корректный. Я полагаю, что нет. Степени шаматхи характеризуются, кроме прочего, *длительностью* пребывания в однонаправленном сосредоточении. Никогда не слышал, что прямое ознакомление позволяет ученику пребывать в ригпа часами или сутками.

----------


## Kamla

> //когда практик достигает восьмой стадии шаматхи, он не должен более применять противоядия.//
> 
> Наврядли кто ответит, но все-же вопрос: учитель таки может ввести ученика в состояние восьмой стадии шаматхи?


Учитель то может, но пойдёт ли он против желания ученника? ..

----------


## Legba

> Нет, нет. Альпинизм – это путь постепенного восхождения.
> 
> Затем будущие лётчики-вертолётчики, возвращаются на базу и проходят там обучение. Они изучают маршрут и карту местности («раздел сэмдэ»), изучают аэродинамику, учатся управлять вертолётом, изучают техническое устройство, тумблеры, датчики и приборы (раздел лонгдэ и мэннгагдэ).


Дима, в основном с Вами согласен. Однако, давайте применим "бритву Оккама". Вы ввели совершенно ненужную дихотомию - "идти пешком или лететь на вертолете".
О.К. Давайте отбросим пешеходов. Рассмотрим вертолетчиков. Они ведь, по сути дела, также учатся постепенно, пока не начнут рулить своим вертолетом. Ну да, как научатся - полетят, базара нет.

----------


## Грег

> В Дзэн существуют две основные практики это направление Линьцзи, которая основана на медитации над коаном (хваду) и направление Цаодун или школа Молчаливого озарения основаная на безобъектной медитации.


Я понимаю, что существуют практики, но каким образом учитель производит прямое указании на природу Будды и в какой момент?
Я хочу понять, что имеется в виду под "прямым указанием на природу Будды".
Я уже сказал, что могу рассказать как это происходит в Дзогчене.

----------


## Грег

> Вопрос, конечно, не вполне корректный. Я полагаю, что нет. Степени шаматхи характеризуются, кроме прочего, *длительностью* пребывания в однонаправленном сосредоточении. Никогда не слышал, что прямое ознакомление позволяет ученику пребывать в ригпа часами или сутками.


Прямое ознакомление направлено на указание искомого (как сахар попробовать).
А способность пребывать в этом состоянии ученик развивает сам.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Дима, в основном с Вами согласен. Однако, давайте применим "бритву Оккама". Вы ввели совершенно ненужную дихотомию - "идти пешком или лететь на вертолете".
> О.К. Давайте отбросим пешеходов. Рассмотрим вертолетчиков. Они ведь, по сути дела, также учатся постепенно, пока не начнут рулить своим вертолетом. Ну да, как научатся - полетят, базара нет.


Конечно. Иначе после первой прямой передачи все сразу же превращались в радуги!  :Smilie:  

Но "непостепенность" метода заключается в том, что любому человеку даётся возможность получить личное переживание и посмотреть на мир с высоты горной вершины, а не говорят: "Сначала займись альпинизмом и сдай нормы ГТО".  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Дима, в основном с Вами согласен. Однако, давайте применим "бритву Оккама". Вы ввели совершенно ненужную дихотомию - "идти пешком или лететь на вертолете".
> О.К. Давайте отбросим пешеходов. Рассмотрим вертолетчиков. Они ведь, по сути дела, также учатся постепенно, пока не начнут рулить своим вертолетом. Ну да, как научатся - полетят, базара нет.


Не совсем.
Опытный пилот может сразу показать как это делается и даст подержаться за штурвал (под его контролем!  :Smilie: ) для запечатления личного переживания ощущения в руках штурвала, дальнейшее - в руках ученика.

----------


## Вао

> Я понимаю, что существуют практики, но каким образом учитель производит прямое указании на природу Будды и в какой момент?
> Я хочу понять, что имеется в виду под "прямым указанием на природу Будды".
> Я уже сказал, что могу рассказать как это происходит в Дзогчене.



Попробую объяснить на примере направления Линьцзы. Ученик приходит к наставнику и задаёт ему вопрос типа: « Что есть Будда? Или в чем смысл Дзэн? Или в чем смысл прихода Бодхидхармы в Китай? и тд" 
Наставник отвечает, но это не просто ответ, а прямое указание на природу Будды. Дальнейший ход событий зависит от способностей ученика. Если у него достаточно способностей, то он в тот же миг испытывает Просветление. Ну а если способностей не хватает, то он уходит медитировать над этим коаном до тех пор, пока не достигнет его понимания.

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей, для того чтобы подержаться за штурвал необходимо прямое непосредственное видение штурвала. То есть практикующий Дзогчен непосредственно ( не путем анализа) видит переживания всех живых существ?

----------


## Legba

За что я люблю Сергея:




> Если внимательно читать книги учителей (и необязательно ННР), то становится очень ясным, что личные переживания, как последствия практики, так скажем, имеют решающее значение, а *всё, касающееся "склонности думать" не более, чем интеллектуальные мудрствования.*





> ЛТНР: Безусловно. Да, да, безусловно. Ведь вы с детства *приучены думать*.


Похоже, если внимательно читать книги, может выяснится, что думать - не так уж плохо.

----------


## Грег

> За что я люблю Сергея:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Похоже, если внимательно читать книги, может выяснится, что думать - не так уж плохо.


Legba, когда вы начнёте обращать внимание на смысл, передаваемый словами, вместо придания ценности самим по себе словам?

1-я цитата - мои слова вырванные из контекста.
2-я цитата - слова ЛТНР, опять же, вырванные из контекста.

Я имел в виду то, что в Дзогчене важны передача, переживания, и ощущения, которые лежат за пределами рассуждений (никакими "думаниями"  вы не приблизитесь к ощущению сахара во рту).

ЛТНР же, говорит о том, что западный человек приучен работать с умом, что не нужно простому тибетцу, работающему в поле!

Вы старательно обращаете внимание на знакомые вам слова и определения и положения, соответствующие вашим взглядам, упуская из виду, приводимые слова учителей, по поводу бОльшей важностит передачи и личных переживаний от практики, чем интеллектуальных "думаний".

Мне опять искать цитату, где об этом говорится?

PS. К тому же, в тексте не упоминается, что в Дзогчене нужно думать  :Smilie:  (могу дать ссылку на полный текст)
Только упоминание, что зап. чел. приучен думать  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, для того чтобы подержаться за штурвал необходимо прямое непосредственное видение штурвала.


Дык... на то есть опытный пилот, чтобы сказать - "видишь вон ТУ торчащую штуку? Это штурвал! Иди подержись!"  :Smilie: 



> То есть практикующий Дзогчен непосредственно ( не путем анализа) видит переживания всех живых существ?


Грубо говоря, да! Интеллектуальный анализ - это не метод Дзогчена.

Увидит ученик или нет - это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей, как вы непосредственно воспринимаете ощущения окружающих людей? Например вы практиковались таким образом: покупаете неизвестный на вкус фрукт и даете попробовать знакомому, воспринимаете его ощущение, а затем пробуете сами. Ощущения должны быть полностью идентичны. У меня это не получается. Могу угадать вкус по запаху, но это лишь моя догадка основанная на опыте, а не прямое восприятие.

----------


## Kamla

В принципе Дзогчен тот же Дзен.




> *Есть другая история о Пэлтруле Ринпоче, учения которого вы, может быть, читали. Он был очень ученым и постоянно практиковал. Но люди не знали, что он великий практик, потому что его часто видели спящим. Он, казалось, вообще никогда ничего не делал, был весьма эксцентричным и часто вел себя нешаблонно, а порою просто скандально. Хотя он и был полностью постигшим, но часто инкогнито приходил на учения других мастеров и садился в самый конец помещения. Большую часть времени он сидел, прислонившись к стене, или лежа, с открытыми глазами и ртом. А часто выходил на улицу, ложился на землю, смотрел в небо и ничего не делал. 
> 
> Однажды он посетил монастырь Дзогчен Гомпа в восточном Тибете; в этом монастыре жил один ученый кхенпо, который еще не испытал глубокой уверенности в истинном Видении. Кхенпо попросил Пэлтрула Ринпоче дать ему указующие инструкции. Но его настойчивые просьбы были встречены притворным невежеством Пэлтрула Ринпоче. Много раз кхенпо просил: "Пожалуйста, дайте мне посвящения. Пожалуйста, дайте мне учения!" Но Пэлтрул Ринпоче говорил лишь: "Да, да. Посмотрим". Потом ложился на землю и смотрел в небо. Кхенпо подумал: "Я считаю его своим учителем и хочу получить учения. Может быть, мне стоит делать то же, что и он". Так что в конце дня он тоже вышел из монастыря, лег и начал смотреть в небо – с открытыми глазами, открытым ртом, раскинув руки и ноги и полностью расслабившись. Тогда Пэлтрул Ринпоче сказал: "Эй, кхенпо! Что ты видишь?" Кхенпо сказал: "Я вижу небо". Пэлтрул сказал: "Да, да". Через какое-то время Пэлтрул Ринпоче спросил: "Что ты видишь в небе?" Кхенпо ответил: "Я вижу луну". 
> 
> Пэлтрул Ринпоче сказал: "Да, очень хорошо". Через несколько минут Пэлтрул Ринпоче спросил: "Ты слышишь, как лают собаки в монастыре Дзогчен?" Кхенпо сказал: "Да, и собак слышу". Этого обмена несколькими фразами оказалось достаточно – кхен по получил полную передачу Видения. Впоследствии он достиг очень высокого постижения.*

----------


## Грег

> Попробую объяснить на примере направления Линьцзы. Ученик приходит к наставнику и задаёт ему вопрос типа: « Что есть Будда? Или в чем смысл Дзэн? Или в чем смысл прихода Бодхидхармы в Китай? и тд" 
> Наставник отвечает, но это не просто ответ, а прямое указание на природу Будды. Дальнейший ход событий зависит от способностей ученика. Если у него достаточно способностей, то он в тот же миг испытывает Просветление. Ну а если способностей не хватает, то он уходит медитировать над этим коаном до тех пор, пока не достигнет его понимания.


Т.е. , в этом случае, если ученик увидел природу Будды, то он уже просветлел?
А если он увидет только проблеск этой природы, да ещё и не распознал, что это проблеск имменно искомой природы?


В Дзогчене не так.
Учитель кладёт в рот ученику сахар (различными методами) и говорит - "это вкус сладного (природа Будды, Ригпа, Ясный свет) запомни его и тренируйся в этом!".

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Андреич, пилот может и не знать досконально техническое устройство вертолёта. Ему достаточно знать какую нужно нажать кнопку, какой включить тумблер, в какое положение привести штурвал, чтобы вертолёт поднялся в воздух. 

Например, в разделе мэннгагдэ есть система упражнений, благодаря которым человек, используя определенный способ дыхания и последовательность движений тела может получить вполне конкретное переживание ригпа (personal experience), а не абстрактное знание, чем оно является или не является.

Другими словами, можно всю жизнь изучать устройство вертолёта и аэродинамику, но так ни разу не сесть за штурвал.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, как вы непосредственно воспринимаете ощущения окружающих людей?


Никак! Я их не воспринимаю  :Smilie: 
Я могу предполагать об их ощущениях, но это не более чем мои предположения о их возможной реакции.
Да и не нужны мне чужие ощущения - хватает своих  :Smilie: .



> Например вы практиковались таким образом: покупаете неизвестный на вкус фрукт и даете попробовать знакомому, воспринимаете его ощущение, а затем пробуете сами. Ощущения должны быть полностью идентичны. У меня это не получается. Могу угадать вкус по запаху, но это лишь моя догадка основанная на опыте, а не прямое восприятие.


Я не могу знать какие у него могут быть ощущения в этом случае.
И ни у кого не получится, не только у вас, не переживайте (разве что у Будды  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Грег

> В принципе Дзогчен тот же Дзен.


И да и нет...

----------


## Вао

> А если он увидет только проблеск этой природы, да ещё и не распознал, что это проблеск имменно искомой природы?


По-японски это называется сатори. Сатори это тоже хорошее достижение.
Ну, думаю, мастер Дзэн скажет примерно следующее: " Молодец. Ты подошел к вратам Дзэн, но не перешел их. Иди медитируй дальше"
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Грег

> По-японски это называется сатори. Сатори это тоже хорошее достижение.
> Ну, думаю, мастер Дзэн скажет примерно следующее: " Молодец. Ты подошел к вратам Дзэн, но не перешел их. Иди медитируй дальше"


В Дзогчене этот проблеск - соответствует первому завету Гараба Дордже и с него, грубо говоря, только начинается! практика.

----------


## Lungrig

> о чем молчал Куру Хунг?


бугага  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) предлагаю открыть отдельный топик "о чем молчал Куру Хунг?". 

друзья, перестаньте так мозгами скрипеть. скушайте сникерс - т.е. паузу сделайте. может тогда что-нить поймете.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Никак! Я их не воспринимаю 
> Я могу предполагать об их ощущениях, но это не более чем мои предположения о их возможной реакции.
> Да и не нужны мне чужие ощущения - хватает своих .
> 
> Я не могу знать какие у него могут быть ощущения в этом случае.
> И ни у кого не получится, не только у вас, не переживайте (разве что у Будды ).


Сергей, но Учитель требует от вас именно эту способность, ты либо зрячий либо нет, остальное истерия. 
То есть в начале надо настроиться на Учителя и произвести несколько пробных подсоединений к его ощущениям (как в примере с фруктом). Проверить не искажается ли твое восприятие Учителя. А затем только воспринять ощущение неизвестное тебе до этого.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Андреич, это как, допустим, совершая вполне "простые движения, простые движения, простые движения", человек может испытать оргазм. Испытав его хотя бы раз, человек уже знает, что это такое. Но Вы не сможете объяснить словами это человеку, который ни разу не испытывал подобных ощущений.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Куру Хунг, важна ли степень развитости относительной Бодхичитты для практикующего Дзогчен?
> ...


Ничего, если я отвечу, раз он молчит?  :Smilie: 

Дзогчен - и есть Бодхичитта!
Развивая практику Дзогчена, мы развиваем Бохичитту.
Дзогчен не оперирует понятиями "абсолютный" и "относительный" (цитату об этом я уже давал).

Чогял Намхай Норбу Ринпоче
КРАТКИЙ ОБЗОР ТИБЕТСКИХ БУДДИЙСКИХ ТРАДИЦИЙ




> ...
> В некоторых старых книгах Дзогчен называется Чьянчуб Сем (byang.chub. sems.), или Бодхичитта. Но не следует понимать слово Бодхичитта в том смысле, в каком оно употребляется в системах Сутры. Абсолютная Бодхичитта — это состояние пустоты. Но иметь знание пустоты и состояния Дзогчена — не всегда одно и то же. Чьян означает "очищенный", не имеющий ничего отрицательного. Чуб означает "совершенный". Так что эти два слова соответствуют кадаг и лхундруб учения Дзогчен. 
> ...

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, но Учитель требует от вас именно эту способность, ты либо зрячий либо нет, остальное истерия. 
> То есть в начале надо настроиться на Учителя и произвести несколько пробных подсоединений к его ощущениям (как в примере с фруктом). Проверить не искажается ли твое восприятие Учителя. А затем только воспринять ощущение неизвестное тебе до этого.


В Дзогчене оворится, что любые способности можно развить.

Енсли мы не можем настроится на учителя, значит у нас нет доверия к нему, нет преданности, которая необходима на пути Тантры, нет вИдения учителя как будды. Нужно работать с этим, либо искать другого учителя.
Если мы видим в учителе Будду, не может быть никаких искажений восприятия. Но они есть, пока мы этого не видим.
Так я думаю...

----------


## Legba

Опять все в сторону. :Smilie:  
Пилоты какие-то, штурвалы.... :Smilie:  
Давайте вернемся к вопросу. Повторюсь, на всякий случай.
ННР говорит следующее - тем, кто *неспособен* выполнять главные практики Дзогчена (т.н. "несчастным людям") следует практиковать  работу с каналами, пранами и бинду, а также кармамудру.
На основании этого утверждения я высказал предположение, что *способный* к основным практикам Дзогчена уж *тем более способен* к выполнению практик с каналами, пранами и бинду, а также кармамудры. Возможно, для него в этом нет необходимости, кто же спорит.
К примеру - тот кто не может поднять 100 кг., должен тренироваться поднимая 50 кг. Тот кто может поднять 100 кг., уж точно может поднять и 50 кг., несмотря на то, что это не его "рабочий вес".
Пока я услышал возражение только состоящее в отрицании "исключенного третьего", а также в применении чуждой структуры учения. На первое мне возразить нечего - но тогда мы ввобще лишаемся возможности хоть какого-то анализа. Со вторым - не согласен. У Джигме Лингпа совершенно четко обозначена работа с четырьмя чакрами и кармамудра как главная практика Ану Йоги. Разве странно предположить, что практик Ати Йоги *способен* практиковать Ану Йогу?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Опять все в сторону.


Пётр, это Вы всё в сторону. 

Вы опять пытаетесь сравнивать занятия альпинизмом (в палатке с кармамудрой на высоте 7000 над землей на подступах к Эвересту) с прямыми методами дзогчен, которые могут Вас прямо и сразу поднять на вершину.  :Smilie:

----------


## AndreiCH

> В Дзогчене оворится, что любые способности можно развить.
> 
> Енсли мы не можем настроится на учителя, значит у нас нет доверия к нему, нет преданности, которая необходима на пути Тантры, нет вИдения учителя как будды. Нужно работать с этим, либо искать другого учителя.
> Если мы видим в учителе Будду, не может быть никаких искажений восприятия. Но они есть, пока мы этого не видим.
> Так я думаю...


Сергей, все таки вы считаете что ваше восприятие ощущения Учителя полностью достоверно... куда же делась ваша омраченность. Откуда у вас появилось свойство Будды непосредственно воспринимать ощущения живых существ?

----------


## Грег

> Опять все в сторону. 
> Пилоты какие-то, штурвалы.... 
> Давайте вернемся к вопросу. Повторюсь, на всякий случай.
> ННР говорит следующее - тем, кто *неспособен* выполнять главные практики Дзогчена (т.н. "несчастным людям") следует практиковать  работу с каналами, пранами и бинду, а также кармамудру.
> На основании этого утверждения я высказал предположение, что *способный* к основным практикам Дзогчена уж *тем более способен* к выполнению практик с каналами, пранами и бинду, а также кармамудры. Возможно, для него в этом нет необходимости, кто же спорит.
> К примеру - тот кто не может поднять 100 кг., должен тренироваться поднимая 50 кг. Тот кто может поднять 100 кг., уж точно может поднять и 50 кг., несмотря на то, что это не его "рабочий вес".


Некорректно! Нигде не говорится, что кол-во килограмм (в этой аллегории) - это мерило. Что делать, если в другом учении вообще не считается важным поднятие этих килограммов? Как тогда сравнивать? Вот о чём речь!



> Пока я услышал возражение только состоящее в отрицании "исключенного третьего", а также в применении чуждой структуры учения. На первое мне возразить нечего - но тогда мы ввобще лишаемся возможности хоть какого-то анализа.


Лишаемся! Если мы пытаемся анализировать чужие учения с точки зрения своей системы.
Ваши вопросы из серии - "кто победит если боксёр против каратиста".
Никто, каждый решает свои! задачи разными методами и по разным правилам. Да и задачи эти могут быть разными



> Разве странно предположить, что практик Ати Йоги *способен* практиковать Ану Йогу?


Без пердачи этих практик - не способен.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, все таки вы считаете что ваше восприятие ощущения Учителя полностью достоверно... куда же делась ваша омраченность. Откуда у вас появилось свойство Будды непосредственно воспринимать ощущения живых существ?


Я не пытаюсь воспринимать чужие ощущения. Я говорю о своих!

Всё оттуда же (Интервью с Лопоном Тэндзином Намдаком)



> ЛТНР: Согласно текстам, вы почитаете своего учителя не человеком, нравится ему это или нет, а буддой. *Не нужно проверять, является он буддой или нет.* Если вы обращаетесь к будде, то единственное, что он может для вас сделать, это наставлять вас, учить. Ведь имей он возможность наделить вас знаниями, очистить ваши омрачения или эмоции, он давным-давно сделал бы это, поскольку пообещал привести к нирване всех живых существ без исключения. Но он не смог этого сделать, и многие существа остались здесь. Он мог только учить, а люди должны следовать его учениям сами. Вот почему мы должны почитать учителя. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Самое лучшее это проверить, обладает ли учитель необходимыми качествами, прежде, чем устанавливать с ним глубокую связь. Лучше не получать слишком много учений и посвящений. Получив же, нужно строго их придерживаться. Лучше не хватать все подряд, как в супермаркете. Супермаркет Дхармы нам не нужен. Если вы занимаетесь теоретическими исследованиями, например, сравнительным религиеведением, то такой подход приемлем, можно выслушивать любые мнения. но если вы серьезный практик, то лучше так не поступать. Следует поразмыслить как следует и очень четко выяснить для себя, чем вам хочется заняться. Нет ничего хорошего в стремлении что-то получить только из-за названия.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> ННР говорит следующее - тем, кто *неспособен* выполнять главные практики Дзогчена (т.н. "несчастным людям") следует практиковать  работу с каналами, пранами и бинду, а также кармамудру.
> На основании этого утверждения я высказал предположение, что *способный* к основным практикам Дзогчена уж *тем более способен* к выполнению практик с каналами, пранами и бинду, а также кармамудры. ...


Почему бы и нет? Если мы получили пердачу и разъяснения этих практик.
Только не нужно забывать, что речь в тексте идёт о Трекчо и Тогал, т.е. о достаточно продвинутых практиках, а не просто получивших прямое ознакомление.
И ещё - все эти практики встроены в определённую систему. И, вне этой системы (сами по себе) могут и не принести пользы, если, конечно, ученик не способен понять нужность их применения для личной практики.

----------


## куру хунг

> Интересно мнение Куру Хунга по поводу спиритической развитости европейцев и того что им не надо делать предварительные практики. Может показаться странным, но именно Куру Хунг для меня сейчас является наиболее авторитетным русскоязычным практикующим Дзогчен. 
> Куру Хунг, важна ли степень развитости относительной Бодхичитты для практикующего Дзогчен? Второе, во время предварительных практик мы развиваем нашу концентрацию и умение удерживать спиритическое спокойствие. Без этих начальных навыков, серьезная практика Тантры не только малополезна, но и может создать условия для проявления неблагой кармы. 
> 
> Как обстоит дело с практикой Дзогчен? Если практикующий спиритически бездарен ( в данный период ) или/и эгоцентричен, не повредит ли ему практика Дзогчен, "крышу не снесет"? Каково ваше мнение Куру Хунг?


 Польщён  вниманием и совершенно неожиданной для меня положительной оценкой со стороны Андреича, а то я уже начал думать что ко мне прилипла исключительно роль "гламурного подонка" на БФ. К сожалению не могу сейчас ответить, уезжаю на выходные на острова, на Волге. По приезду обязательно отвечу.
 И всем желаю хорошо отдохнуть на выходные, а то когда мозги закипают от жары , базары за Дзогчен, непроизвольно возвращаються на те же круги.

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей качества Учителя здесь не причем. Речь идет о вашем качестве Будды, либо воспринимать непосредственно ощущения других существ либо истинную природу своего сознания. Откуда у вас вдруг появилась эта способность и достоверно ли ваше переживание собственной буддовости, как вы определяете.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Второе, во время предварительных практик мы развиваем нашу концентрацию и умение удерживать спиритическое спокойствие. Без этих начальных навыков, серьезная практика Тантры не только малополезна, но и может создать условия для проявления неблагой кармы. 
> ...


Концентрацию можно развить не только с помощью "формальных" предварительных практик, тем более, что в древние времена такого понятия вообще не было, и, тем не менее, ничего - просветлялись.

----------


## Legba

> Почему бы и нет? Если мы получили пердачу и разъяснения этих практик.


 Да, конечно же, это необходимое условие.




> Только не нужно забывать, что речь в тексте идёт о Трекчо и Тогал, т.е. о достаточно продвинутых практиках, а не просто получивших прямое ознакомление.





> Есть *несчастливые люди*, которые не подошли даже к малейшей возможности практиковать тречо (tregchod) и тогэй (thodgal), которые не в состоянии понять, а может быть они даже не хотят этого.* У них нет даже малых способностей*.


 :Big Grin:  




> И ещё - все эти практики встроены в определённую систему. И, вне этой системы (сами по себе) могут и не принести пользы, если, конечно, ученик не способен понять нужность их применения для личной практики.


 Да,это так. Следует однако отметить, что ННР дает передачи практик Ану Йоги как дополнительных средств. Соответственно, говоря о "системе"в случае ННР, мы разумеем и Ану Йогу.

Хорошо, вроде бы с тем, что практик Ати Йоги *способен* практиковать Ану Йогу все согласны... или нет?

----------


## AndreiCH

> Польщён  вниманием и совершенно неожиданной для меня положительной оценкой со стороны Андреича, а то я уже начал думать что ко мне прилипла исключительно роль "гламурного подонка" на БФ. К сожалению не могу сейчас ответить, уезжаю на выходные на острова, на Волге. По приезду обязательно отвечу.
>  И всем желаю хорошо отдохнуть на выходные, а то когда мозги закипают от жары , базары за Дзогчен, непроизвольно возвращаються на те же круги.


Спасибо, хорошо отдохнуть... и подумать о моем сомнении в действенности Дзогчен для начинающего :Smilie:  .

То есть о возможности воспринимать ощущения других (относительный аспект) или по команде якобы внешнего феномена Учитель переживать истинность собственного потока сознания (абсолютный аспект). Ну и о достоверности этого переживания и ощущения. Спасибо.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей качества Учителя здесь не причем. Речь идет о вашем качестве Будды, либо воспринимать непосредственно ощущения других существ либо истинную природу своего сознания. Откуда у вас вдруг появилась эта способность и достоверно ли ваше переживание собственной буддовости, как вы определяете.


Я это не определял. Не выдумывайте. Это вы так решили.
Я не говорил ни о каком восприятии других существ!!! Я говорил о личном восприятии учителя как проявлении Будды. Это не мои слова, а почти каждого учителя.
Мою цитату в студию!!!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> базары за Дзогчен, непроизвольно возвращаються на те же круги.


Вот именно. 

Пётр и Андреич, то, чем мы сейчас с вами занимаемся я называю "вербально-ментальной мастурбацией" или просто словоблудием. 

Я покидаю вас, друзья. Есть дела и поважнее.

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей, речь идет о достоверности вашего восприятия того что вам показывает Учитель. Что Учитель непосредственно дает ощутить для познания истинной природы вашего ума?

----------


## AndreiCH

> Вот именно. 
> 
> Пётр и Андреич, то, чем мы сейчас с вами занимаемся я называю "вербально-ментальной мастурбацией" или просто словоблудием. 
> 
> Я покидаю вас, друзья. Есть дела и поважнее.


Невосполнимая потеря одного из сексуальных практикующих... :Embarrassment:  . Шутка :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> 


Напрасно смеётесь. Вы опять пытаетесь анализировать слова, вместо попытки понять сказанное.

Я уже говорил - вы на это не обратили внимание - слова Римпоче не говорят о том, что завтра иди получай посвящение и сразу практикуй кармамудру.
Речь о другом - о методах практики - в случае тантрийских практик идёт работа с умом через управление энергией, в случае практик Дзогчена - это работа с умом с помощью самого же ума.
В Дзогчене считается, что есть 3 уровня работы - с телом, с энергией и с умом. Считается, что работа непосредственно с умом - наиболее продвинутая практика (Трекчо, Тогал, в данном примере). И если практик не имеет способности к работе непосредственно с умом, то он работает с ним через управление энергией, если у него нет и этих способностей, то он пытается влиять на ум с помощью тела - пытается его укротить обетами и т.п. 



> Да,это так. Следует однако отметить, что ННР дает передачи практик Ану Йоги как дополнительных средств. Соответственно, говоря о "системе"в случае ННР, мы разумеем и Ану Йогу.


Насколько я понимаю, он пока не давал практик кармамудры (может ошибаюсь конечно  :Smilie: ), значит не считает, что она очень нужна, но, в то же время, он не ограничивает своих учеников в этом.



> Хорошо, вроде бы с тем, что практик Ати Йоги *способен* практиковать Ану Йогу все согласны... или нет?


Всё зависит от конкрктного практика и конкретных обстоятельств.

----------


## Legba

> Вам нужен ответ да/нет? Ну так тогда и да и нет


Как я уже замечал, выяснить при такой постановке вопроса что-либо решительно невозможно.
Все ребята, на сегодня я скис. Дальше без меня.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, речь идет о достоверности вашего восприятия того что вам показывает Учитель. Что Учитель непосредственно дает ощутить для познания истинной природы вашего ума?


Практика,  AndreiCH, только практика!!!  :Smilie:  Начните практиковать, внимательно слушайте учителя, и пытайтесь породить безграничную веру и преданность к учителю - без этого ничего не выйдет - это не Сутраяна!. Как бы это для вас странно не звучало, но интелектуальными рассуждениями с привлечением логики ОБ ЭТОМ вы не получите НИЧЕГО!
Вы никогда не сможете удостовериться в истинности чужих ощущений.
Для этого нужно стать буддой. Но, из ваших рассуждений без этого невозможно стать буддой. Получается замкнутый круг - как вы предлагаете из него выбраться?

----------


## Грег

> Как я уже замечал, выяснить при такой постановке вопроса что-либо решительно невозможно.
> Все ребята, на сегодня я скис. Дальше без меня.


На ваши вопросы нельзя дать единственно верный ответ.
В нашем мире всё относительно! Поэтому и ответ ДА и ответ НЕТ могут быть одинаково ложными.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Практика,  AndreiCH, только практика!!!  Начните практиковать, внимательно слушайте учителя, и пытайтесь породить безграничную веру и преданность к учителю - без этого ничего не выйдет - это не Сутраяна!. Как бы это для вас странно не звучало, но интелектуальными рассуждениями с привлечением логики ОБ ЭТОМ вы не получите НИЧЕГО!
> Вы никогда не сможете удостовериться в истинности чужих ощущений.
> Для этого нужно стать буддой. Но, из ваших рассуждений без этого невозможно стать буддой. Получается замкнутый круг - как вы предлагаете из него выбраться?


В первую очередь перестать быть эгоцентричным, заботиться о благе живых существ больше чем о своем собственном. Это постепенный путь, но каждый шаг делается достоверно.

----------


## Грег

> В первую очередь перестать быть эгоцентричным, заботиться о благе живых существ больше чем о своем.


Т.е. вы предполагаете, что кто-то из практиков занимается наоборот взращиванием ЭГО  :Smilie:  ? Имена, явки, ваши доказательства в студию!
Оттуда же (Интервью с Лопоном Тэндзином Намдаком):




> ...
> Джекоб: Значит, вы учите, что очищение, которое тибетцы проходят, выполняя нгондро, достигается благодаря пребыванию в естественном состоянии? 
> 
> ЛТНР: Совершенно верно. Это самое важное очищение. Если вы по-настоящему узнаете истинную природу, это замечательно! Чем больше вы практикуете, тем больше очищаетесь, становитесь по-настоящему очищенными. Вы сами можете убедиться в этом. Делая простирания с целью набрать сто тысяч, понаблюдайте за своими эмоциями: что происходит, насколько вы себя контролируете? Если такое же время, которое вы делаете простирания, вы посвятите медитации, сосредоточению на естественном состоянии, то сможете проверить, изменились ваш ум и эмоции или нет, все это вы можете проверить сами. Это не просто разговоры или выдумки. Это реально.
> ...


Понимате?!!! Очищение!!! Пребывание в естественном состоянии и практика направленная на это - это и есть очищение себя (в том числе, работа с ЭГО).

----------


## AndreiCH

> Т.е. вы предполагаете, что кто-то из практиков занимается наоборот взращиванием этиого  . Имена, явки, ваши доказательства в студию!
> Оттуда же (Интервью с Лопоном Тэндзином Намдаком):
> 
> 
> 
> Понимате?!!! Очищение!!! Пребывание в естественном состоянии и практика направленная на это - это и есть очищение себя (работа с ЭГО). А это и есть основная практика Дзогчен!


А вам и не надо усиленного развивать собственный эгоизм, ваш фокус на ваши ощущения, концентрация на собственной значимости для всех живых существ, сделают это за вас. Помните, живые существа всего лишь сон навеянный вашим омрачением, а истинная природа вашего сознания чиста как яркий свет. (ну и пуста конечно, гы-гы) Так где тут место для альтруизма?

----------


## Грег

> А вам и не надо усиленного развивать собственный эгоизм, ваш фокус на ваши ощущения, концентрация на собственной значимости для всех живых существ, сделают это за вас.


AndreiCH, когда говорите, подкрепляйте свои слова какими-нибудь доказательствами - кто, где, когда и т.д. Если речь конкретно обо мне - то же самое...

И ещё вам совет - если вы что-то не видите или не понимаете как что-то может быть, если вы не видите расставленных и привычных вашему взгляду меток, то это ещё не значит, что их нет - это, всего лишь, вы не видите



> Помните, живые существа всего лишь сон навеянный вашим омрачением, а истинная природа вашего сознания чиста как яркий свет. (ну и пуста конечно, гы-гы) Так где тут место для альтруизма?


AndreiCH, скажите, вы хотите узнать что-либо о Дзогчене или рассказать ваше понимание Дзогчена и ваше понимание того, каким должна быть практика?
У вас есть недоверие к моим словам или к словам учителей? К моим?
Так я только пересказываю тут слова учителей. Сделайте то же самое - слушайте учителей, читайте их книги!

Вы ничего не слушаете, хоть и задаёте вопросы... Печально...

----------


## AndreiCH

Извините Сергей, не хотел Вас обидеть. Понимаете, мне интересно "покопаться" в вашем личном восприятии Дзогчен, это и есть непосредственное постижение вашего ощущения, ну и приходится провоцировать собеседника на эмоции. Поэтому я и взывал к Куру Хунг, он достаточно продвинутый спиритически, хочется подключиться к его восприятию Дзогчен и может он даст мне ответы на мои сомнения в том что Дзогчен для начинающего оторван от его спиритического уровня.

----------


## Грег

> Извините Сергей, не хотел Вас обидеть. Понимаете, мне интересно "покопаться" в вашем личном восприятии Дзогчен, это и есть непосредственное постижение вашего ощущения, ну и приходится провоцировать собеседника на эмоции. Поэтому я и взывал к Куру Хунг, он достаточно продвинутый спиритически, хочется подключиться к его восприятию Дзогчен и может он даст мне ответы на мои сомнения в том что Дзогчен для начинающего оторван от его спиритического уровня.


Да при чём здесь обидеть/не обидеть...
Моё личное восприятие ничего вам не даст.
Не сможете вы его постичь. И "покопаться" - тем более. Вы будете всего лишь копаться в СВОИХ представления.
Можно "пыжиться" сколько угодно, но кроме как личных субъективных представлений об этом ничего не добьётесь.
Коли бы это было так просто, то Чикатило, к примеру, не смог бы так просто, в течение многих лет заниматься тем, чем он занимался в свободное от работы время - быстренько бы влезли в его голову и обезвредили.

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей, а тогда вы ничего не почувствуете когда Учитель вам покажет переживание ригпа. Вы не чувствуете непосредственно переживания других существ. Зачем тогда вам непосредственный контакт с Учителем?

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, а тогда вы ничего не почувствуете когда Учитель вам покажет переживание ригпа. Вы не чувствуете непосредственно переживания других существ. Зачем тогда вам непосредственный контакт с Учителем?


Что значит "непосредственный контакт с Учителем"? Что вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Грег

> В первую очередь перестать быть эгоцентричным, заботиться о благе живых существ больше чем о своем собственном. Это постепенный путь, но каждый шаг делается достоверно.


Ещё цитатку...

О том как наблюдать за собой, о Бодхичитте и её взращивании и т.д.

НАМКХАЙ НОРБУ РИНПОЧЕ
Дзогчен-ретрит, Москва, 1994 год.




> Четкие намерения важны, когда мы проводим ретрит или семинар, и также очень важно наблюдать за своими намерениями в повседневной жизни. Если вы хотите быть хорошим практиком учения Махаяны, не обязательно постоянно проверять свою Бодхичитту. Но нужно немного наблюдать за собой. Благодаря своим переживаниям вы можете понять состояние других людей. Есть очень важные слова Будды. Он говорил, что нужно брать за пример свои переживания. На основе своего опыта, своих переживаний, вы поймете ситуацию других. Таким образом можно управлять своей негативной кармой и отрицательными поступками. Тогда автоматически возникают сострадание и сотрудничество с другими людьми. Это корень, это источник всех благих действий, именно так они возникают. Вы должны немного наблюдать за собой и по-настоящему серьезно развивать свою Бодхичитту. 
> Вы уже знаете, что такое карма. Говорится, что мы каждый день порождаем негативную карму. Почему? Потому что у нас есть множество разных эмоций, и мы обусловлены этими эмоциями, поистине как рабы своих эмоций. Вовлекаясь в них, мы совершаем поступки и накапливаем отрицательную карму, в соответствии с характеристиками различных эмоций - гнева, ненависти или неведения. Вследствие этого порождаются различные состояния, свойственные Шести Локам. Такое порождение кармы главным образом связано с намерениями. Наши хорошие и плохие намерения связаны с эмоциями. Если нет намерений, нет и возможности создать карму. Чтобы создать карму, в особенности негативную, нужно прежде всего иметь намерение. А потом, вовлекаясь в это намерение, мы совершаем поступок и порождаем карму. 
> Поэтому необходимо наблюдать за собой, за тем, каковы ваши намерения в повседневной жизни. Часто наблюдая за собой, вы будете замечать свои намерения, в особенности дурные, и обнаружите, что если вы отвлекаетесь из-за этих дурных намерений, то порождается негативная карма. Как только вы будете замечать дурные намерения, вы сможете их контролировать, либо превращать дурные намерения в добрые. Это есть истинный смысл знаменитого "взращивания" Бодхичитты. Если вы вовремя заметите свое дурное намерение и превратите его в благое, то такое развитие Бодхичитты намного лучше, чем повторение множества слов о Бодхичитте. Люди имеют привычку произносить множество слов. Говоря о Прибежище и Бодхичитте, они считают: нужно начитывать вслух такие-то тексты. Эта система Бодхичитты принадлежит такой-то традиции, а та - другой. Они придают слишком много значения словам и формам, но если они при этом не наблюдают за своими намерениями, упускают из вида этот ключевой момент, то Бодхичитта не будет развиваться. Само по себе произнесение множества пусть даже прекрасных слов не имеет особого смысла. Обычно строки о Бодхичитте звучат так: "я хочу принести благо всем живым существам". Вы их начитываете и начитываете, но сами в это время думаете о своих делах, или вас одолевают завистливые мысли. Это называется искусственной Бодхичиттой, которая нам не нужна. Гораздо важнее понять, что такое истинная Бодхичитта, понаблюдать за своими мыслями, намерениями и сделать что-то полезное. Вот каков истинный смысл Бодхичитты. 
> Когда я даю учение, люди, привыкшие больше к системе Сутр, говорят: Намкхай Норбу никогда не упоминает о Бодхичитте. Возможно, в учении Дзогчен и не используется та Бодхичитта, какая есть в учении Сутр. В учении Дзогчен действительно искусственной Бодхичитте уделяется очень малое значение. Мы стараемся постичь истинный смысл Бодхичитты и пребывать в этом знании. Ключ для вхождения в это знание - самонаблюдение. Надо знать, каковы ваши намерения, добрые или дурные, причем постоянно, а не только в ходе практики. 
> В начале практики, развивая Бодхичитту, мы используем определенные слова и визуализации, чтобы сохранять осознавание этого принципа, например, говорим: "Я хочу достичь реализации на благо всех живых существ." Это - правильная работа со своими намерениями. Вы хотите достичь реализации, но пока что вы себя не реализовали, это ваше намерение, ваше желание. Именно поэтому вы сейчас собираетесь делать эту практику. Это значит, что вы зарождаете Бодхичитту, и затем развиваете ее, делая практики. У вас не только имеются добрые намерения, но вы делаете что-то конкретное. Итак, существуют две Бодхичитты: "монпа" (smon.pa) - Бодхичитта намерения и "джугпа" ('jug.pa) - Бодхичитта действия. Выполняя практику, вы вначале как бы напоминаете себе о том, как следует поступать в повседневной жизни. Даже если вы не делаете практику, а просто гуляете, едите или занимаетесь чем-то другим - постарайтесь наблюдать за собой и видеть, какие у вас мысли и намерения. Это - истинная сущность практики Махаяны. 
> В учении Дзогчен это тоже считается одним из важнейших моментов, однако еще большее значение придается осознаванию. Это значит, что вы наблюдаете за собой, но не остаетесь только в рамках суждений, хорошо это или плохо. В учении Дзогчен считается, что осознанность важнее, чем рассуждения о добре или зле. Иногда может не быть критерия, чтобы решить, что есть добро и что зло. Вы считаете, что делаете что-то хорошее, но для кого-то это идет во зло. Ведь добро и зло во многом зависят от условий и обстоятельств. Например, когда я бываю в Тибете или Китае, люди с поистине прекрасными намерениями приносят мне очень много разных блюд и просят все это попробовать. Они считают, что действуют наилучшим образом и вовсе не хотят нанести мне вреда. Я тоже знаю, что у них самые добрые намерения, но это не соответствует моему состоянию. Всегда, когда я бываю в Тибете или Китае, у меня поднимается давление и бывает много проблем со здоровьем. Одна из причин этого - пища. Так что вы видите, что обстоятельства могут быть самые разные и не всегда согласуются с понятиями о том, что хорошо и что плохо. Для того чтобы по- настоящему понимать что хорошо, а что плохо, нужно развивать свою ясность. Если ясность разовьется, то вы будете лучше понимать свои обстоятельства. Вот почему в учении Дзогчен считается, что осознанность гораздо важнее. 
> Но если вы не являетесь хорошим практиком Дзогчен, как тогда вы можете пребывать в осознавании? В этом случае лучший метод - постоянно наблюдать за собой. Если у вас бывают добрые и дурные намерения, вы замечаете это и работаете с ними. В этом состоит также и принцип сострадания. Так с самого начала можно работать с добрыми намерениями, и живя в обычных условиях, нормальной жизнью, принести большую пользу. Это очень важно.

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, а тогда вы ничего не почувствуете когда Учитель вам покажет переживание ригпа. Вы не чувствуете непосредственно переживания других существ. Зачем тогда вам непосредственный контакт с Учителем?


Учитель не может показать своё переживание. Он может указать на ваше переживание, в котором вам самому придётся найти то, на что он пытается вам указать.
Чудес не бывает - нахаляву мы ничего не получим. За нас нашу работу по узнаванию учитель не выполнит.
Неверно, ИМХО, воспринимать, что учитель приведёт вас за ручку туда, куда надо, всё раскажет, покажет как у него самого это происходит и оставит вас в этом состоянии. - Нет! Ничего этого не будет! Всё это - уже ваша работа, а не его.

----------


## AndreiCH

Сергей, а если Учитель не имеет непосредственного восприятия ваших переживаний как он может вам указать - вот держись этого  переживания, вдруг аналитически расчитывая ваши переживания ошибется и отправит вас по направлению на 15 градусов левее и вы ошибочно будте считать что вот это ваше омраченное состояние и есть ригпа. Так должен быть непосредственный контакт в переживаниях между Учителем и учеником или нет? Думаете достаточно маслительно обусловленного предположения?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Так должен быть непосредственный контакт в переживаниях между Учителем и учеником или нет? Думаете достаточно маслительно обусловленного предположения?


Должен быть. Это вопрос веры и преданности учителю.

PS. Я так и не понял, что такое "непосредственный контакт в переживаниях между Учителем и учеником"?

----------


## AndreiCH

Спасибо за цитату о Бодхичитте, у нас есть такое же понимание Бодхичитты и оно называется Абсолютной Бодхичиттой. Она является уже как результат практик усмерения ума и важно только удерживаться в этом состоянии. 
Но для тупого начинающего как я понятней следить за своей мотивацией, обращая внимание на ситуации в которых я поступаю в ущерб себе, но в пользу других живых существ - так я пытаюсь ломать свой эгоцентризм. 

Стараюсь научиться спокойно выслушивать критику за действия которые я не совершал. Пытаюсь спокойно воспринимать когда присваивают плоды моего труда и мои идеи. Пытаюсь научиться спокойно считаться неудачником в этой в этой жизни. 

Вот это и есть практика относительной Бодхичитты.


А на счет непосредственного переживания - может спиритически развитая личность подключиться к переживаниям другого существа. Даже я могу, но у меня это переживание сильно захватывает, как будто опрокидывает... и я безполезен в таком состоянии...

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А на счет непосредственного переживания - может спиритически развитая личность подключиться к переживаниям другого существа. Даже я могу, но у меня это переживание сильно захватывает, как будто опрокидывает... и я безполезен в таком состоянии...


А откуда вам известно, что это именно переживания другого существа?
Откуда уверенность, что эти переживания не ваши фантазии, хоть и похожие на реальность?
Это всё равно, ИМХО, что доверять снам. Что там фантазии, что там...

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Господа,
Может вы откроете отдельный топик "Личные представления AndreiCH и Сергей Ракитин" на Общем форуме и там поморочите друг другу голову?
А ещё лучше в личной переписке?!

----------


## AndreiCH

> А откуда вам известно, что это именно переживания другого существа?
> Откуда уверенность, что эти переживания не ваши фантазии, хоть и похожие на реальность?
> Это всё равно, ИМХО, что доверять снам. Что там фантазии, что там...


Хе-хе, а эти переживания и называются сопереживаниями и они сильней, ярче чем ваши собственные переживания.

И как говориться, рыбак - рыбака видит из далека, я вижу такие же состояния людей. Когда вы первый раз почувствуете непосредственное сопереживание вы сразу поймете что это оно. Но с просветлением это мало связанно, это уровень не развития, а раскаяния (как сказали бы христиане).

Поэтому я по-своему понимаю о чем говорят Учителя Дзогчен, но так же понимаю что непосредственно пережить ригпа может только высокоразвитое существо с чистыми, альтруистическими жизненными мотивациями.

А мой сосуд к сожелению еще полон яда эгоцентризма -Тантру и Дзогчен просто даже жалко наливать.

----------


## AndreiCH

> Господа,
> Может вы откроете отдельный топик "Личные представления AndreiCH и Сергей Ракитин" на Общем форуме и там поморочите друг другу голову?
> А ещё лучше в личной переписке?!


Извините, все мы уходим.  :Big Grin:  Сергей, пока. Спасибо за твое терпение и желание помочь мне разобраться с Учением Дзогчен.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Господа,
> Может вы откроете отдельный топик "Личные представления AndreiCH и Сергей Ракитин" на Общем форуме и там поморочите друг другу голову?
> А ещё лучше в личной переписке?!


Приношу свои извинения. Почистил свои сообщения с возможными личными представлениями о Дзогчене (насколько смог) оставил только цитаты и комментарии к ним. Может все очистить?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Господа,
> Может вы откроете отдельный топик "Личные представления AndreiCH и Сергей Ракитин" на Общем форуме и там поморочите друг другу голову?
> А ещё лучше в личной переписке?!


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Я плакал.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Может вы откроете отдельный топик "Личные представления AndreiCH и Сергей Ракитин" на Общем форуме и там поморочите друг другу голову?
> А ещё лучше в личной переписке?!


Лучше в личной переписке))))

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

На этом, давайте же посвятим время и силы потраченные на борьбу с собственным умищем на благо всех живых существ, и, удовлетворенные, разойдёмся!

----------

